# TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL TOY DRIVE BUSINESS BANK ARENA NOVEMBER 13TH 2011



## TRAFFIC 58

WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

Its gonna b a good one


----------



## lowdude13

WE CANT WAIT TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:run::rimshot:!!!!! ! ! ! ! :yes:

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :bowrofl:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT:thumbsup:


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.


----------



## LOUIE A 62

lowdude13 said:


> WE CANT WAIT TTT :thumbsup:


thanks for your support LATIN LUXURY


----------



## LOUIE A 62

FoolishinVegas said:


> :run::rimshot:!!!!! ! ! ! ! :yes:
> 
> :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :bowrofl:


thanks for your support USO


----------



## groovin ruben

Same location Citizan Bank Arena ?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

groovin ruben said:


> Same location Citizan Bank Arena ?


SAME LOCATION. DO ME A FAVOR RUBEN CAN YOU POST SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR? THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LOUIE A 62 said:


> thanks for your support LATIN LUXURY


:thumbsup:


LOUIE A 62 said:


> thanks for your support USO


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

NOVEMBER 13 IS THE DATE! 
CITIZENS BUSSINESS BANK ARENA IS THE PLACE!









WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.

ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON! 

THE T R A F F I C SHOW!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

. .. . I'm still going: :boink: :boink::boink: :boink:. :boink: !


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: ''TOGETHER CAR CLUB'' WILL BE THUR IN FULL FORCE AGAIN!! I WANT DA SAME SPOT MARK' LOL. :boink:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: ''TOGETHER CAR CLUB'' WILL BE THUR IN FULL FORCE AGAIN!! I WANT DA SAME SPOT MARK' LOL. :boink:



]









































You got it Adam. TOGETHER IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.T T T T TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

lowdude13 said:


> WE CANT WAIT TTT :thumbsup:





Latin Luxury said:


> *Had a great time at the show TTT!!!! See you next year!!!!*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FoolishinVegas said:


> . .. . I'm still going: :boink: :boink::boink: :boink:. :boink: !


----------



## groovin ruben

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> SAME LOCATION. DO ME A FAVOR RUBEN CAN YOU POST SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR? THANKS HOMIE


No problem I will tonight when I get home from work, can't wait for another firme show


----------



## RI82REGAL

TTT ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AGAIN FOR A GREAT SHOW MARK :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

groovin ruben said:


> No problem I will tonight when I get home from work, can't wait for another firme show


:thumbsup:



RI82REGAL said:


> TTT ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AGAIN FOR A GREAT SHOW MARK :h5:


THANKS MIKE FOR THE SUPPORT ROYAL IMAGE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> NOVEMBER 13 IS THE DATE!
> CITIZENS BUSSINESS BANK ARENA IS THE PLACE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!
> 
> THE T R A F F I C SHOW!
> 
> THANKS FOR THE MAP MONEY GREEN:thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970

TO 
THE
TOP
TRAFFIC


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Hellz Yea!!! Cant wait to finally take the Cutty to this Show!!


----------



## G2G_Al

We Will be there as always!!! TTT for Traffic!! See you all on the 14th!!


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## groovin ruben

Picture From Last Years Show


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## RUSTY 36

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.


TO THE TOP!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

. . . . . . :boink: :boink: .....!


----------



## Bejeweled_65

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.



*I am sure it's going to be another GREAT show. See you there. :h5:

Can you please post Hotel information...Gracias. *


----------



## socalconcepts

GREAT SHOW CANT WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3

OL SKOOL WAYZ BE THERE TTT


----------



## supreme82

CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

81cutty'elite' said:


> Hellz Yea!!! Cant wait to finally take the Cutty to this Show!!


THANKS ALBERT . THANKS ELITE FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

G2G_Al said:


> We Will be there as always!!! TTT for Traffic!! See you all on the 14th!!


THANKS AL AND G2G FOR ALL THE SUPPORT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RUSTY 36 said:


> TO THE TOP!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT RUSTY AND FIRME CLASSICS


FoolishinVegas said:


> . . . . . . :boink: :boink: .....!


 THANKS FOR THE BUMP USO


Bejeweled_65 said:


> *I am sure it's going to be another GREAT show. See you there. :h5:
> 
> Can you please post Hotel information...Gracias. *


 THANKS LISSET FOR THE SUPPORT AND SOCIOS C.C. I'LL GET ON THE HOTELS SOON 


sp00kyi3 said:


> OL SKOOL WAYZ BE THERE TTT


 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT OL SKOOL WAYZ


supreme82 said:


> CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CONTAGIOUS C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS FOR THE PICS GROOVIN RUBEN:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

socalconcepts said:


> GREAT SHOW CANT WAIT :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ROY :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdoughnuts

ROYAL FAMILIA car club will be there. 93 cadillac fleetwood named "THE FANTASY'S OVER".


----------



## Basek65

Whats up Primo, Hell yeah won't miss out on one of the Best Shows around! Dont forget the cold ones!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

hno: TOGETHER C.C. WILL BE COMING OUT WITH WITH A SUM SICK SURPRISES 2 END DA YEAR RIGHT!!!! :shh:


----------



## EL RAIDER

EL RAIDER will be making the trip South for this bad ass show :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

bigdoughnuts said:


> ROYAL FAMILIA car club will be there. 93 cadillac fleetwood named "THE FANTASY'S OVER".


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ROYAL FAMILIA C.C.



El Aztec Pride said:


> hno: TOGETHER C.C. WILL BE COMING OUT WITH WITH A SUM SICK SURPRISES 2 END DA YEAR RIGHT!!!! :shh:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP TOGETHER C.C. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE 



EL RAIDER said:


> EL RAIDER will be making the trip South for this bad ass show :thumbsup:


HELL YEA JESSE IT WILL BE YOUR THIRD YEAR. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT SOCIOS


----------



## OG 61

T

T

T


----------



## uniques928

Uniques from YUMA,AZ will be there to support traffic
rags to riches from the valley of the sun & tequila sunrise from O.C. uffin:


----------



## chonga




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

uniques928 said:


> Uniques from YUMA,AZ will be there to support traffic
> :thumbsup::wave:
> rags to riches from the valley of the sun & tequila sunrise from O.C. uffin:





chonga said:


> View attachment 345335
> View attachment 345336
> View attachment 345337


:thumbsup::wave:
FROM SOCIOS


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

great show see u there mark n the rest of the TRAFFICGANTES:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

B U M P E R


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OG 61 said:


> T
> 
> T
> 
> T


THANKS FOR THE BUMP OG 61


uniques928 said:


> Uniques from YUMA,AZ will be there to support traffic
> rags to riches from the valley of the sun & tequila sunrise from O.C. uffin:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MARCOS UNIQUES:thumbsup:


chonga said:


> View attachment 345335
> View attachment 345336
> View attachment 345337


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CHONGA



REGAL 4 I.E said:


> great show see u there mark n the rest of the TRAFFICGANTES:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT JOHN MAJESTICS:thumbsup:



CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> B U M P E R
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


>


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MR DJ. MARK YOUR CALENDER 13TH THE CHOLO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOURCAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM
CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 8/13/2011.


The adress to the burger joint is ...................... 23670 Sunnymead Blvd., Moreno Valley, CA, 92553 ......................................

its easy to get there just jump on the 60 get off on piggoen pass/ fredrick (the exit for the mall) 
and keep going staight off the offramp. sunny mead will be on the left hand 
you will see a lolo in the front 

Reg car wash........ $ Donation.......
*first 20cars............... get a wash and wax by profesional detailers.............for a donation of $25 
*.............mira watcha muy chingones..............













*Thank you all for your support in advanced!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## nme1

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

HELL YEA JESSE IT WILL BE YOUR THIRD YEAR. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT SOCIOS[/QUOTE]


is always a great show well worth the 6hrs drive


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Stylistics SO.LA. will definitely be there again for two years in a row. Had a great time last year. Looking forward to it.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

We had a blast last yr !! Went to support TRAFFIC TEXAS !! BADASS SHOW !! much luv from DALLAS LOWRIDERS !! plan on goin again this yr too !!


----------



## EZUP62

I'LL BE THERE AND SO WILL GOODTIMES CC. ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW AND A GREAT TIME TO SEE THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

TTT


----------



## aztec1

Aztec Image bakersfield will b there again.... Good show guys keep it up...


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Stylistics SO.LA. will definitely be there again for two years in a row. Had a great time last year. Looking forward to it.


THANKS STYLISTICS SO. LA FOR YOUR SUPPORT ANGEL THE 60 LOOKING DAMN GOOD ON THE TIRE AD :thumbsup:



RIDINDRTY64 said:


> We had a blast last yr !! Went to support TRAFFIC TEXAS !! BADASS SHOW !! much luv from DALLAS LOWRIDERS !! plan on goin again this yr too !!


 THANKS DALLAS LOWRIDERS FOR THE SUPPORT MUCH LOVE FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


EZUP62 said:


> I'LL BE THERE AND SO WILL GOODTIMES CC. ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW AND A GREAT TIME TO SEE THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC


THANKS GOODTIMES FOR THE SUPPORT 



johnnyc626 said:


> TTT


 THANKS FOR THE BUMP REDEMPTION GOOD LOOKING OUT JOHNNY


aztec1 said:


> Aztec Image bakersfield will b there again.... Good show guys keep it up...


 THANKS AZTEC IMAGE FOR THE SUPPORT MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC C.C.


OG-CRENSHAW said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP DEVOTIONS C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE ON THE MAIN STAGE DOING HIS THING THIS YEAR. BE SURE TO STOP BY AND SAY HELLO TO HIM. LETS SEE WHAT KIND OF ANTICTS HE COME UP WITH. I'M SURE HE'LL HAVE EVRYBODY MOVIN AND GROOVIN:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE ON THE MAIN STAGE DOING HIS THING THIS YEAR. BE SURE TO STOP BY AND SAY HELLO TO HIM. LETS SEE WHAT KIND OF ANTICTS HE COME UP WITH. I'M SURE HE'LL HAVE EVRYBODY MOVIN AND GROOVIN:thumbsup:


gracias traffic for everything we really appreciate it thank for a good picnic food everything gracias


----------



## Sporty67

The picnic was firme the food those bean were popping fucken good cholo dj got down hes a very good dj all the raffle was the shit good raffle man gracias for a good picnic traffic per sporty o class


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Sporty67 said:


> The picnic was firme the food those bean were popping fucken good cholo dj got down hes a very good dj all the raffle was the shit good raffle man gracias for a good picnic traffic per sporty o class


THANKS SPORTY AND ONTARIO CLASSICS FOR THE SUPPORT. MY WIFES BEANS HAVE ME BACK FIRING LIKE A BOMBA. MUCH LOVE ONTARIO CLASSIC FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## Sporty67

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS SPORTY AND ONTARIO CLASSICS FOR THE SUPPORT. MY WIFES BEANS HAVE ME BACK FIRING LIKE A BOMBA. MUCH LOVE ONTARIO CLASSIC FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


 Ha ha ha backfiring that's funny no thank u and all traffic members gracias mark hey those beans were off the hook I maid nachos with them good stuff


----------



## Sporty67

Sporty67 said:


> Ha ha ha backfiring that's funny no thank u and all traffic members gracias mark hey those beans were off the hook I maid nachos with them good stuff


 Ttt


----------



## mrmc1959

Est cruizers will be there again


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Sporty67 said:


> Ha ha ha backfiring that's funny no thank u and all traffic members gracias mark hey those beans were off the hook I maid nachos with them good stuff


THANKS SPORTY SHE LIKES COOKING TALK TO YOU LATER HOMIE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrmc1959 said:


> Est cruizers will be there again


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MIKE AND E STREET CRUIZERS.:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Callejero will be there taking some pictures


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## MIKLO_LATINLUXARY

:fool2:


----------



## Bajito OG

ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW!! :thumbsup: BAJITO C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN!


----------



## LOUIE A 62

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BAJITO C.C. :thumbsup:


Bajito OG said:


> ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW!! :thumbsup: BAJITO C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

*:nicoderm: B U M P E R *​


----------



## waytoofonky

SHOULD BE BUMPIN!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

LATIN LUXURY LAST CAR WASH!!!!!!!!!! CAR WASH 
*CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY *

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/20/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA. 












SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA TOO COME AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR KIDS !!!


WE ARE ALSO RAFFELING THIS BLACK LOWRIDER BIKE IN THE PICTURE IT IS ONLY $5 A TICKET AND YOU MUST BE PRESENT IN ORDER TO WIN. THANKS TO ALL YOU FROM THE LATIN LUXURY FAMILY​


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT for Traffic!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *









*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


:thumbsup:



MIKLO_LATINLUXARY said:


> :fool2:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP



LOUIE A 62 said:


> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BAJITO C.C. :thumbsup:


XTRAFFIC. BAJITO HAS BEEN THERE SINCE THE 1ST SHOW



CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> *:nicoderm: B U M P E R
> :thumbsup:*​





waytoofonky said:


> SHOULD BE BUMPIN!!!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



G2G_Al said:


> TTT for Traffic!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT G2G:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*










LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW CAN'T WAIT !!!!








*












TRAFFIC 58 said:


> [NOVEMBER 13 IS THE DATE!
> CITIZENS BUSSINESS BANK ARENA IS THE PLACE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!
> 
> THE T R A F F I C SHOW!


----------



## BIGGRUBE

SHOWTIME WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## BIGGRUBE




----------



## Steve9663

Good Looking out Showtime... cant wait to see the Showtime line up...

Thanks for the support..


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## G2G_Al

GTG Will be in the House!!


----------



## cook1970

to
the
top
TRAFFIC


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

Perfect place to spend my daughters b day!! And take her trike n my car!!! Can't wait !! NEU EXPOSURE . C.c


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrmc1959 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP Est CRUISERS:thumbsup:



BIGGRUBE said:


> SHOWTIME WILL BE THERE!!


THANKS FORTHE SUPPORT SHOWTIME C.C.:thumbsup:


G2G_Al said:


> GTG Will be in the House!!


G2G ALWAYS IN THE HOUSE SINCE OUR FIRST SHOW. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARCELLA. GOOD LOOKING OUT:thumbsup:


not.my.mans.caddy said:


> Perfect place to spend my daughters b day!! And take her trike n my car!!! Can't wait !! NEU EXPOSURE . C.c


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT NEU EXPOSURE C.C. SEND HER UP TO THE DJ BOOTH I'LL HAVE SOMETHING FOR HER. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LOUIE A 62 said:


> TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## johnnyc626

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!
:boink:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Terco

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## cook1970

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> X70 READY TO JUDGE AGAIN:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## paul.a

traffic to the top :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ

:thumbsup: FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE.... TTT!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

NOVEMBER 13 IS THE DATE! 
CITIZENS BUSSINESS BANK ARENA IS THE PLACE!









WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.

ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON! 

_...THE_ *T R A F F I C* _SHOW..._​


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

johnnyc626 said:


> TTT


thanks for the bump:thumbsup:


RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


thanks for the bump:thumbsup:


Terco said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


thanks for the bump:thumbsup:



FoolishinVegas said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin:


:thumbsup:



LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


now thats a thumbsup thanks for the bump Marcella :thumbsup:



FC PREZ said:


> :thumbsup: FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE.... TTT!!!


thanks for the support FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ

:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT..........:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TTT


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

You know TOGETHER CC will be in the muthafucken house!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!X65 t t t t


----------



## FC PREZ

6ix5iveIMP said:


> BOOGIE'Z 76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!X65 t t t t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:....... TTT!!! Nice Bumper kit!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC

*THIS SATURDAY, SEPT. 3, 2011!!!!!!!!*
*10AM-3PM ROCKY'S PIZZERIA IN RANCHO CUCAMONGA!*
*BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY FOR A FUN DAY OF NICE CARS,FOOD,MUSIC,VENDORS,ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS AND A SAFE FRIENDLY ENVIRONMENT!* 
*
THIS IS A BENEFIT CAR SHOW!!

NO DRAMA!!! NO ATTIITUDES!!*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FC PREZ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT..........:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP:thumbsup:




FINR'N'BLU said:


> You know TOGETHER CC will be in the muthafucken house!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TOGETHER LOOKING GOOD HOMIES:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## CHELADAS75

bump for the traffic homies! i should be able to make it out this year to check it out at least.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

CHELADAS75 said:


> bump for the traffic homies! i should be able to make it out this year to check it out at least.


:thumbsup:  RITE ON... WILL BE NICE TO SEE SOME OF THE 209 FELLAS OUT THERE!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HardtoPlease65 said:


>


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MICKEY.


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS

*CAR WASH TO HELP CURE CANCER THIS SUNDAY*

Attention all car clubs & others that would like to help, Im putting together a car wash on sept 4th form 9am to 3pm at burger king in rialto 120 West Valley Boulevard, Rialto for the light the night walk to help cure cancer & im looking for donations for Buckets,soap,Rags & anything else you think you can donate...Please help Cure Cancer... 909 904 3130 MARY​


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP Est CRUISERS:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> THANKS FORTHE SUPPORT SHOWTIME C.C.:thumbsup:
> 
> G2G ALWAYS IN THE HOUSE SINCE OUR FIRST SHOW. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARCELLA. GOOD LOOKING OUT:thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT NEU EXPOSURE C.C. SEND HER UP TO THE DJ BOOTH I'LL HAVE SOMETHING FOR HER. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.:thumbsup:


COOL! THANKS! I'LL LET HER KNOW!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

T T T


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> T T T


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## RUSTY 36

uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> COOL! THANKS! I'LL LET HER KNOW!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND SHARING HER B-DAY WITH US.:thumbsup:




LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


THANKS MARCELLA FOR THE BUMP. SEE:wave: YOU ON THE 25TH WOODLAND




RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


THANKS RUSTY FOR THE BUMP. STAY COOL HOMIE:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## uniques928

*traffic car show*

wat up mark hows everything going??? UNIQUES will be reppin at TRAFFIC'S 6th annual car show


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS MARCELLA FOR THE BUMP. SEE:wave: YOU ON THE 25TH WOODLAND


LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU IN WOODLAND


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

G2G_Al said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP AL:thumbsup:



mrmc1959 said:


> TO THE TOP :thumbsup:uffin:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MIKE:thumbsup:



uniques928 said:


> wat up mark hows everything going??? UNIQUES will be reppin at TRAFFIC'S 6th annual car show


GOING GOOD MONDO THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT UNIQUES YUMA, AZ:thumbsup:




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU IN WOODLAND


SEE YOU THERE MARCELLA LOOKING FORWARD FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW 

THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARCELLA:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> SEE YOU THERE MARCELLA LOOKING FORWARD FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARCELLA:thumbsup:


*MARK LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING TRAFFIC'S LINE-UP!!! SO MUCH LOVE &







FOR YOU AND















*


----------



## johnnyc626

TTT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## G2G_Al

Can't Wait!!! It's going to be BIG!!!


----------



## UNIQUES

uniques I.E ready for this one.


----------



## mrmc1959

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics is getting ready for this one.


----------



## paul.a

tttt


----------



## 61neb

we will be there and thanks again mark


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE ON THE MAIN STAGE DOING HIS THING THIS YEAR. BE SURE TO STOP BY AND SAY HELLO TO HIM. LETS SEE WHAT KIND OF ANTICTS HE COME UP WITH. I'M SURE HE'LL HAVE EVRYBODY MOVIN AND GROOVIN:thumbsup:



great DJ :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

FINR'N'BLU said:


> You know TOGETHER CC will be in the muthafucken house!


:bowrofl:YESS SIR!! :boink:


----------



## hell razer

:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics will be there representing


----------



## lowdude13

latin luxury c,c, will be there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYLINC

DO WE HAVE REGISTRATIONS YET?


----------



## LOUIE A 62

hell razer said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GOOD TO SEE YOU ONLINE HELL RAZER


----------



## LOUIE A 62

lowdude13 said:


> latin luxury c,c, will be there!!!:thumbsup:


 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classics will be there representing


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ONTARIO CLASSICS:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

BABYLINC said:


> DO WE HAVE REGISTRATIONS YET?


NO PRE REGISTERATION JUST $25 DAY OF SHOW AND $10 FOR BIKES AND PEDDLE CARS


----------



## hell razer

THANKS LOUIE IT'S BEEN A RUFF YEAR BROTHER


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## ra8drfan

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TTTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TTTT:thumbsup:



Thats Right Jeff TRAFFIC TO THE TOP 

November 13 mark your calenders.. let's have a great day


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## cherry 64

LOUIE A 62 said:


> GOOD TO SEE YOU ONLINE HELL RAZER


que onda louie y jorge whats up carnales


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

61neb said:


> we will be there and thanks again mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT 61 Neb AND ROLLERZ ONLY:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bowrofl:YESS SIR!! :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> TOGETHER IN THE HOUSE. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ADAM
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> lowdude13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> latin luxury c,c, will be there!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ~Mr.Inc~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARCELLA:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> G2G_Al said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP G2G:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THESE ARE SOME OF OUR SPONSORS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

~ STYLISTICS ~ INLAND EMPIRE~ WILL BE THERE.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## LOUIE A 62

WAY TO GO MARK WITH THE SPONSORS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ STYLISTICS ~ INLAND EMPIRE~ WILL BE THERE.


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT RUBEN AND STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THERE WILL BE A LOT OF RAFFLES THIS YEAR. MORE SPONSORS TO COME


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE HYATT PLACE IS GIVING A SPECIAL RATE FOR THE TRAFFIC SO. CAL. CAR SHOW. $79 PER NIGHT PLUS 11.75% OCCUPANCY TAX. RATE INCLUDES THE FOLLOWING AMENITIES:
FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE ONTARIO CONVENTION CENTER AND WITHIN 5 MILE RADIUS OF THE HOTEL. LOCATED ON GROUNDS OF ONTARIO MILLS MAL, FREE CONTINENTAL BREAKFAST, FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO AND FROM THE ONTARIO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT, FREE HIGH SPEED INTERNET THROUGHOUT THE HOTEL, 24 HOUR BUSINESS CENTER, 42" FLAT PANEL HIGH DEFINITION TV, AND ONSITE BAKERY CAFE. 

TO MAKE RESERVATIONS CALL 1-888-492-8847 AND ASK FOR TRAFFIC SO CAL CAR SHOW GROUP RATE OR GO TO www.hyattplaceontariomills.com AND ENTER THE FOLLOWING GROUP ID: G-TSC2
**RESERVATIONS MUST BE MADE BY NO LATER THAN TUESDAY, NOVEMBER 1, 2011**


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~

ra8drfan said:


> :thumbsup:uffin:


Q,VOLES VATO AYA TE WACHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CDC CHINO'S DREAMWORKS CUSTOMS WILL ALSO BE SPONSORING:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DR. JOSE G. PONCE, D.C., QME


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> DR. JOSE G. PONCE, D.C., QME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T t t t dammmmm it all kinds of traffic sponsors


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

*TTT*


----------



## mrmc1959

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

Are you guys having a hop this year?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


>


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MAJESTICS:thumbsup:
 


BILLY_THE_KID said:


> *TTT*


THANKS FOR THE BUMP CHILDHOOD DREAMS:thumbsup:
 


mrmc1959 said:


> TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP E STREET CRUIZERS:thumbsup:
 


909 Bumpercheck said:


> Are you guys having a hop this year?


WE'LL HAVE A PLACE SET UP JUST LIKE LAST YEAR WE GAVE 1OO.00 THIS YEAR WE'LL GIVE 200.00:thumbsup:

THANKS ALBERT SR. AND LIL ALBERT FOR SPONSORING US:thumbsup:


----------



## Terco

STYLISTICS SO. LA. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!.........

GOING TO BE ANOTHER BAD ASS SHOW THIS YEAR! 

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK TRAFFIC CC!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Terco said:


> STYLISTICS SO. LA. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!.........
> 
> GOING TO BE ANOTHER BAD ASS SHOW THIS YEAR!
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK TRAFFIC CC!


THANKS STYLSTICS SO LA FOR YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THESE ARE SOME OF OUR SPONSORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HYATT PLACE IS GIVING A SPECIAL RATE FOR THE TRAFFIC SO. CAL. CAR SHOW. $79 PER NIGHT PLUS 11.75% OCCUPANCY TAX. RATE INCLUDES THE FOLLOWING AMENITIES:
> FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE ONTARIO CONVENTION CENTER AND WITHIN 5 MILE RADIUS OF THE HOTEL. LOCATED ON GROUNDS OF ONTARIO MILLS MAL, FREE CONTINENTAL BREAKFAST, FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO AND FROM THE ONTARIO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT, FREE HIGH SPEED INTERNET THROUGHOUT THE HOTEL, 24 HOUR BUSINESS CENTER, 42" FLAT PANEL HIGH DEFINITION TV, AND ONSITE BAKERY CAFE.
> 
> TO MAKE RESERVATIONS CALL 1-888-492-8847 AND ASK FOR TRAFFIC SO CAL CAR SHOW GROUP RATE OR GO TO www.hyattplaceontariomills.com AND ENTER THE FOLLOWING GROUP ID: G-TSC2
> **RESERVATIONS MUST BE MADE BY NO LATER THAN TUESDAY, NOVEMBER 1, 2011**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC CHINO'S DREAMWORKS CUSTOMS WILL ALSO BE SPONSORING:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MANN !!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

SOUNDS GOOD!!!!


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> DR. JOSE G. PONCE, D.C., QME


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## eric0425

:thumbsup:


----------



## paul.a

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> DR. JOSE G. PONCE, D.C., QME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to go mark :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Thanks for the bump Marcella always appreciated the support. Much love from TRAFFIC




eric0425 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

hope to see some hooters passing out some free chicken wings :x:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EL RAIDER said:


> hope to see some hooters passing out some free chicken wings :x:


:yes: ME TOO JESSE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HERE'S SOME MORE PICS FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS BIG JOE FOR YOUR SPONSORSHIP. BULLET EDITION:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HERE'S SOME MORE PICS FROM LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG JOE FOR YOUR SPONSORSHIP. BULLET EDITION:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GONNA B A GOOD SHOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC.....


----------



## UNIQUES

Will you guys be having a pedal car categorie???


----------



## hell razer

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!


:h5:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~

TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose

*LATIN LUXURY BC*​*IS HAVING THEIR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANUALBIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW ON*​*SEPTEMBER 17[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2011 THATS THIS COMING SATURDAY*​*IT WILL BE AT SUNNYMEAD BURGERS IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY, CA.*​*3670 SUNYYMEAD BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92553*​​​*UPDATE 9/16/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH*​*

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. *​​*







*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: GET DOWN BIG BAD "T R A F F I C" HELL YEEAAH!! :boink:


----------



## OG 61




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

NOVEMBER 13 IS THE DATE! CITIZENS BUSSINESS BANK ARENA IS THE PLACE!







WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON! THE T R A F F I C SHOW!


----------



## Sin Sixty

SS, Chicano Park and Traffic r my favorite shows of the year by far. See everyone there. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: GET DOWN BIG BAD "T R A F F I C" HELL YEEAAH!! :boink:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TOGETHER CC
:thumbsup:



Sin Sixty said:


> SS, Chicano Park and Traffic r my favorite shows of the year by far. See everyone there. :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT USO CC:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ANOTHER SPONSOR TO ADD TO THE LIST. THANKS LOUIE ALBA 
THESE GIRLS WILL BE ROCKING THESE BODIES AT THIS YEARS SHOW ALONG WITH A LOT OF OTHERS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS BIG JOE FOR YOUR SPONSORSHIP. BULLET EDITION:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T T TRAFFIC CAR CLUB MAKEN IT HAPPEN :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

posted on our site..good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


6ix5iveIMP said:


>


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## enzoss

Where can i sign up for this car show at the Citizens arena?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

enzoss said:


> Where can i sign up for this car show at the Citizens arena?


JUST SHOW UP IN THE MORNING ON THE 13TH OF NOVEMBER


----------



## montemanls

To the top.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

<BR>


----------



## johnnyc626

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

johnnyc626 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



lowdude13 said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CAL BLAST IS ANOTHER SPONSOR. THANKS ALBERT




LA QUINTA WILL BE GIVING A SPECIAL RATE I'LL HAVE MORE INFORMATION LATER


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

]








THE HYATT PLACE IS GIVING A SPECIAL RATE FOR THE TRAFFIC SO. CAL. CAR SHOW. $79 PER NIGHT PLUS 11.75% OCCUPANCY TAX. RATE INCLUDES THE FOLLOWING AMENITIES:
FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE ONTARIO CONVENTION CENTER AND WITHIN 5 MILE RADIUS OF THE HOTEL. LOCATED ON GROUNDS OF ONTARIO MILLS MAL, FREE CONTINENTAL BREAKFAST, FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO AND FROM THE ONTARIO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT, FREE HIGH SPEED INTERNET THROUGHOUT THE HOTEL, 24 HOUR BUSINESS CENTER, 42" FLAT PANEL HIGH DEFINITION TV, AND ONSITE BAKERY CAFE. 

TO MAKE RESERVATIONS CALL 1-888-492-8847 AND ASK FOR TRAFFIC SO CAL CAR SHOW GROUP RATE OR GO TO www.hyattplaceontariomills.com AND ENTER THE FOLLOWING GROUP ID: G-TSC2
**RESERVATIONS MUST BE MADE BY NO LATER THAN TUESDAY, NOVEMBER 1, 2011**


----------



## 72189

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE'RE PLEASED TO ADD COUNTRY INN SUITES AS A SPONSOR THEY WILL BE OFFERING A RATE OF $74 A NIGHT FOR A REGULAR ROOM AND $84 FOR SUITES JUST MENTION TRAFFIC SHOW FOR DISCOUNT










Catherine Hernandez
Assistant General Manager
4674 E. Ontario Mills Parkway
Ontario, CA 91764
909-204-5365 ext. 501
www.countryinns.com/caontmil


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

SittinOnChrome said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77

ANY PEDAL CAR CATEGORIES?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrlowrider77 said:


> ANY PEDAL CAR CATEGORIES?


ORIGINAL, MILD AND FULL 1ST 2ND 3RD


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ORIGINAL, MILD AND FULL 1ST 2ND 3RD


 is there going to b a best of show and price money for the pedal cars??


----------



## mrmc1959

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## djmikethecholodj

Yeah, get ready Rialto, THE CHOLO DJ is on for this one........


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> is there going to b a best of show and price money for the pedal cars??


sorry there is just awards. the only cash is for best car and best truck and club participation and car hop


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


THANKS FOR THE BIG BUMP MARCELLA. 



mrmc1959 said:


> ttt:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MIKE



djmikethecholodj said:


> Yeah, get ready Rialto, THE CHOLO DJ is on for this one........


ONTARIO LOST CHOLO. :ugh:


----------



## cirilo0314

This is going to be a great show!!!!


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


:worship::worship:


----------



## jojo67

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW....SEE YOU HOMIES SOON!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty: CHICOS SON "STEVE" WILL B READ







Y! :boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: CHICOS SON "STEVE" WILL B READ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y! :boink:


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## paul.a

T
R
A
F
F
I
C


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## HD-JESSE

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


 What's up Traffic? Always a great show I must say. What if any are the motorcycle categories?


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

UNIQUES CC. WILL B ROLLING TO THE SHOW.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

cirilo0314 said:


> This is going to be a great show!!!!


THANKS CARNALES UNIDOS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:



jojo67 said:


> CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW....SEE YOU HOMIES SOON!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES:thumbsup:




El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: CHICOS SON "STEVE" WILL B READ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y! :boink:


THANKS FOR POSTING THE PIC ADAM MUCH LOVE TOGETHER:thumbsup:



djmikethecholodj said:


> Me too!!!!!!


:thumbsup:



paul.a said:


> T
> R
> A
> F
> F
> I
> C


:thumbsup:



Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY
:thumbsup:


HD-JESSE said:


> What's up Traffic? Always a great show I must say. What if any are the motorcycle categories?


THANKS JESSE HD. THERE WILL BE STREET MILD AND FULL FOR THE HARLEYS:thumbsup:




EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES CC. WILL B ROLLING TO THE SHOW.


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT UNIQUES CC:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LETS KEEP THIS PAGE UP WE'RE OFFERING A $50 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL. FOR THE NEXT 25 POST YOU WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. YOUR POST WILL ONLY COUNT ONE TIME. THANKS FROM TRAFFIC CC LETS MAKE THIS PAGE RIDE. 










ONCE AGAIN WE THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Yes children, there will be a dance-off between kids from different clubs. So start practicing them moves. Maybe I can convince Traffic CC to get a trophy for the winner, just maybe.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yes children, there will be a dance-off between kids from different clubs. So start practicing them moves. Maybe I can convince Traffic CC to get a trophy for the winner, just maybe.


A 6 FOOTER NO PROBLEM


----------



## mrmc1959

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: AZTEC PRIDE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! :wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

To bad I can't get in on that deal


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yes children, there will be a dance-off between kids from different clubs. So start practicing them moves. Maybe I can convince Traffic CC to get a trophy for the winner, just maybe.


1st 
 


mrmc1959 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


2nd



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: AZTEC PRIDE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! :wave:


3rd


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> To bad I can't get in on that deal


Thanks for the bump Dave TTTT


WHOS NEXT?


----------



## mrlowrider77

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ORIGINAL, MILD AND FULL 1ST 2ND 3RD


:thumbsup::thumbsup:COOL I SHOULD HAVE MY SONS PEDAL CAR READY ITS GETTING SILVERLEAFED RIGHT NOW AND THIS IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST SHOW


----------



## nobueno

I look forward to this show every year! Mark and the club do a great job!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

nobueno said:


> I look forward to this show every year! Mark and the club do a great job!


 :yes:


----------



## Bajito OG

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: FROM BAJITO C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrlowrider77 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:COOL I SHOULD HAVE MY SONS PEDAL CAR READY ITS GETTING SILVERLEAFED RIGHT NOW AND THIS IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST SHOW


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT KINGS OF KINGS CC. ITS GREAT TO START THEM OFF YOUNG. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING IT.
4TH



nobueno said:


> I look forward to this show every year! Mark and the club do a great job!


THANKS FROM TRAFFIC JAE YOU KNOW YOU AND STEPHANIE ARE OUR V. I. P'S
5TH




El Aztec Pride said:


> :yes:


YOU'RE STILL 3RD ADAM GOOD LUCK



Bajito OG said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: FROM BAJITO C.C.


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BAJITO. YOU'RE 6TH


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Sic Psycles will also be sponsoring something for the raffle:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

:inout:


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS IE WILL BE THEIR AGAIN LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T T TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

johnnyc626 said:


> :inout:


#7 Johnny thanks for the bump


RareClass said:


> RARECLASS IE WILL BE THEIR AGAIN LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW
> View attachment 366425


#8 RareClass thanks for the support 



6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T T TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

TTMFTFTCC!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201

devotions cc will be there again this year


----------



## johnnie65

Really going to try and make it this year!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

johnnie65 said:


> Really going to try and make it this year!


 Do it you wont be disapointed.


----------



## EZUP62

i will FINALLY make it to the show, my care is done  so you guys out there!!!! btw, gus, hit me up my # in my signiature


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Sic Psycles will also be sponsoring something for the raffle:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: HELL YEAH!!


----------



## bub916

FoolishinVegas said:


> . .. . I'm still going: :boink: :boink::boink: :boink:. :boink: !


SACRAMENTO'S TRY'N TO MAKE IT ALSO! GOOD SHOW,REALLY LIKED IT LAST TIME WE WENT!


----------



## andyodukes66

*Posted your show on my Facebook page, Good luck with your show, wish i could be there this year. But i'm having my Toy Drive the same day...*


----------



## mrmc1959

TOP THE TOP uffin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

GT I.E WILL BE THERE .. GOT SOME NICE CARS COMING OUT


----------



## lowdude13

TTT 4 traffic c.c.!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T BUMP NICE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

johnnyc626 said:


> TTMFTFTCC!!!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



rapmaster_90201 said:


> devotions cc will be there again this year


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DEVOTIONS CC #9



johnnie65 said:


> Really going to try and make it this year!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT #10



RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Do it you wont be disapointed.


THANKS RICHIE FOR THE GOOD REFERRAL #11



EZUP62 said:


> i will FINALLY make it to the show, my care is done  so you guys out there!!!! btw, gus, hit me up my # in my signiature


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES #12



EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> ttt


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT UNIQUES CC #13



bub916 said:


> SACRAMENTO'S TRY'N TO MAKE IT ALSO! GOOD SHOW,REALLY LIKED IT LAST TIME WE WENT!


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND THE GOOD COMMENTS USO CC #14



andyodukes66 said:


> *Posted your show on my Facebook page, Good luck with your show, wish i could be there this year. But i'm having my Toy Drive the same day...*


THANKS ANDY AND GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TOY DRIVE LO NUESTRO CC #15



mrmc1959 said:


> TOP THE TOP uffin:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MIKE:thumbsup:



bigtroubles1 said:


> GT I.E WILL BE THERE .. GOT SOME NICE CARS COMING OUT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP GOODTIMES #16



lowdude13 said:


> TTT 4 traffic c.c.!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY CC:wave:#17


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## LOUIE A 62

:thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp

EZUP62 said:


> i will FINALLY make it to the show, my care is done  so you guys out there!!!! btw, gus, hit me up my # in my signiature


 ORALE:thumbsup:cant wait to see ithno:


----------



## guss68imp

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T BUMP NICE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

TTT


----------



## paul.a

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

T.T.T.T.


----------



## Yastuvo




----------



## Yastuvo




----------



## mario805

whats up TRAFFIC C.C, KLIQUE FAMILY will be out to support your show c you there:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUSTY #18



Yastuvo said:


> View attachment 368847
> 
> THANKS FOR THE PIC LOOKS REAL GOOD.#19
> 
> 
> 
> mario805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats up TRAFFIC C.C, KLIQUE FAMILY will be out to support your show c you there:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT KLIQUE CC #20
> 
> 
> 
> johnnyc626 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT REDEMPTION AND ALL THEM BUMPS JOHNNY:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LETS KEEP THIS PAGE UP WE'RE OFFERING A $50 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL. FOR THE NEXT 25 POST YOU WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. YOUR POST WILL ONLY COUNT ONE TIME. THANKS FROM TRAFFIC CC LETS MAKE THIS PAGE RIDE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN WE THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS


20 ENTRIES 5 TO GO WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## EL RAIDER

6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T BUMP NICE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


is she going to be at the show :boink:


----------



## EL RAIDER

I'm 21 and 22 :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EL RAIDER said:


> is she going to be at the show :boink:


I DON'T THINK SO JESSE. BUT THERE WILL BE ALOT OF OTHER ONES. #21


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EL RAIDER said:


> I'm 21 and 22 :roflmao:


#21GOOD TRY JESSE. SOCIOS IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP LA REINA#22


----------



## cook1970

t.t.t.t.


----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #7 Johnny thanks for the bump *LUCKY #7 *:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #21GOOD TRY JESSE. SOCIOS IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:


:x:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

hell razer said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



paul.a said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:




BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> T.T.T.T.


:thumbsup:
TTTT


----------



## mrmc1959

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84




----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


 :bowrofl: :boink: :thumbsup: :yes:  :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These girls will be at the show struttin their stuff 




GET DOWN LOUIE A


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

CLASSIC STYLE BUMP TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Mr_cutty_84 said:


>


GOOD LUCK WITH THE CAR WASH. #23




mrmc1959 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE BUMP MIKE



El Aztec Pride said:


> :bowrofl: :boink: :thumbsup: :yes:  :wave:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP ADAM
:thumbsup:


66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CLASSIC STYLE BUMP TTT


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CLASSIC STYLE. :wave: #24


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GOOD LUCK WITH THE CAR WASH. #23:thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE BUMP MIKETHANKS FOR THE BUMP ADAM:thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CLASSIC STYLE. :wave: #24


ANYTIME MARK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> ANYTIME MARK


PAUL THANKS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

]







































 T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T T :thumbsup:
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRIGGER NASTY WILL BE PERFORMING THIS YEAR AGAIN AND HANDING OUT CD'S. 








*

WWW.TRIGGERNASTY.COM*


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## Mr. Angel 71

Bump TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Mr. Angel 71 said:


> Bump TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP ANGEL #25 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT
FROM TRAFFIC CAR CULB


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup: BADD ASS SHOW TRAFFIC, CANT WAIT! :boink:


----------



## mrlowrider77

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE 3RD ENTRY YOU'VE WON A $50 DOLLAR GIFT CERTIFICATE TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL. WE'D LIKE TO THANK FUSIONS FOR THEIR SPONSORSHIP.


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FOR OUR NEXT GIVEAWAY WILL BE A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE ONE NIGHT STAY AND A $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO TIOS RESTAURANT THEY HAVE GREAT FOOD. 
FOR THE NEXT 40 PEOPLE TO BUMP THE PAGE ARE ENTERED TO WIN. SAME LIKE THE FIRST RAFFLE. 
ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO THANK OUR SPONSORSHIPS FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT. GOOD LUCK TO ALL. LET THIS PAGE RIDE!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EVERYONE CAN ENTER AGAIN. GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC CC:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## StageThreatRecords

TRIGGER NASTY LIVE November 13Th 2011 TRAFFIC CAR SHOW !!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: WILL BE REPPIN HARD "TRAFFIC" :boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO THE 3RD ENTRY YOU'VE WON A $50 DOLLAR GIFT CERTIFICATE TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL. WE'D LIKE TO THANK FUSIONS FOR THEIR SPONSORSHIP.


 :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: WILL BE REPPIN HARD "TRAFFIC" :boink:
> your # is 2 adam. good luck
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations adam. drink a couple for me
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

StageThreatRecords said:


> TRIGGER NASTY LIVE November 13Th 2011 TRAFFIC CAR SHOW !!!


your # is 1. thanks luis for the support:thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> your # is 1. thanks luis for the support:thumbsup:


 TO THE TOP ......FOR TRAFFIC'S SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

TOGETHER C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TOGETHER C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!


YOUR #3 CHICO THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TOGETHER CC. GOOD LUCK TO ALL.


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## paul.a

TRAFFIC :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR OUR NEXT GIVEAWAY WILL BE A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE ONE NIGHT STAY AND A $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO TIOS RESTAURANT THEY HAVE GREAT FOOD.
> FOR THE NEXT 40 PEOPLE TO BUMP THE PAGE ARE ENTERED TO WIN. SAME LIKE THE FIRST RAFFLE.
> ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO THANK OUR SPONSORSHIPS FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT. GOOD LUCK TO ALL. LET THIS PAGE RIDE!


TTTT


----------



## parrandero

TTTT


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT

:thumbsup: GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE FOR SIR :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## twnzcdy93

[h=2]







TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE CAR CLUB 2ND ANNUAL DANCE AND CONCERT[/h]_







OCT. 22ND AT THE MISSION TOBACCO LOUNGE IN RIVERSIDE CA._ 
COME OUT AND CELEBRATE TRADITION I.E. CAR CLUBS 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANNUAL DANCE AND CONCERT. THIS WILL BE A NIGHT OF MUSIC AND MEMORIES TO NOT BE FORGOTTEN. PROFORMING LIVE ON STAGE IS THE LOWRIDER BAND – THE ORIGINAL COMPOSERS OF THE SONGS WE BUMP AND RIDE TO ON THAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON LIKE (THE WORLD IS A GHETTO, CISCO KID, WHY CANT WE BE FRIENDS, SPILL THE WINE, SLIPPIN’ INTO DARKNESS, CINCO DE MAYO AND THE CHART BREAKING HIT LOWRIDER) ALONG WITH ALL THEIR OTHER HIT SONGS FROM THE 70’S. SO BRING YOUR FINEST HYNA, GET THEM STACY ADAMS SHINED UP AND COME CELEBRATE WITH TRADITION I.E. C.C. IN DOWNTOWN RIVERSIDE ATHE TOBACCO LOUNGE. ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME. TICKETS ARE $20 EACH. SEE BELOW FOR TICKET INFO. 


DATE: SATURDAY OCTOBER 22 2011
LOCATION: MISSION TOBACCO LOUNGE
ADDRESS: 3630 UNIVERSITY AVE. RIVERSIDE CA. 92501
TIME; 7PM - 2AM
AGES: 21 AND UP

TICKET INFO: 
SERGIO 909-717-4267 OR EMAIL: [email protected] or [email protected]














​


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

TTT for TRAFFIC


----------



## supreme82

its almost here. TTT TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MR.MIKE63GT said:


> :thumbsup: GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE FOR SIR :thumbsup: TTT


#4 MR.MIKE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES



Mr. Angel 71 said:


> TTT for TRAFFIC


#5 ANGEL THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LINDSAY'S FINEST



supreme82 said:


> its almost here. TTT TRAFFIC


#6 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CONTAGIOUS CC

GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC CC 34 MORE ENTRIES TO GO.
AND STILL ALOT MORE TO COME.


----------



## King61

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TTTT





parrandero said:


> TTTT


TTTT :wave:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT LATIN LUXURY CC. BC WILL B THERE !!!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T R A F F I C ®​


----------



## UNIQUES

Uniques I.E ready for the show


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

AmericanBully4Life said:


> TTT


#7 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BEST OF FRIENDS CC



Latin Luxury said:


> TTT LATIN LUXURY CC. BC WILL B THERE !!!!!!


#8 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY CC



UNIQUES said:


> Uniques I.E ready for the show


#9 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT UNIQUES CC




FINR'N'BLU said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



ALCATRAZ said:


>


#10 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ALCATRAZ

30 MORE TO GO AND WE CAN GET THIS GOING. GOOD LUCK AGAIN TO ALL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR OUR NEXT GIVEAWAY WILL BE A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE ONE NIGHT STAY AND A $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO TIOS RESTAURANT THEY HAVE GREAT FOOD.
> FOR THE NEXT 40 PEOPLE TO BUMP THE PAGE ARE ENTERED TO WIN. SAME LIKE THE FIRST RAFFLE.
> ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO THANK OUR SPONSORSHIPS FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT. GOOD LUCK TO ALL. LET THIS PAGE RIDE!


30 TO GO WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup: YOO GUYS ARE GONNA HAVE A GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC!! :boink:


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## kingck5

http://www.truckrun.net/frames.htm

page 7 TRAFFIC NOR CAL PICS...


----------



## bub916

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

kingck5 said:


> http://www.truckrun.net/frames.htmpage 7 TRAFFIC NOR CAL PICS...


:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE LINK!


----------



## kingck5

no problem...


----------



## EL RAIDER

can I get #12 please lol :x:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup: YOO GUYS ARE GONNA HAVE A GREAT SHOW TRAFFIC!! :boink:


#11 MRS. TOGETHER THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT



kingck5 said:


> http://www.truckrun.net/frames.htm
> 
> page 7 TRAFFIC NOR CAL PICS...


#12 kingck5 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT



bub916 said:


> TTT


#13 BUB916 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT USO




EL RAIDER said:


> can I get #12 please lol :x:


#14 JESSE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SOCIOS


----------



## kingck5

its the tint masters page....


----------



## chevySonLy

TTT cant wait for the this show


----------



## Blue94cady

TTMFT


----------



## EZUP62

are you guys doing pre reg. or just show up?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:tears: HOPE DIS GUY DONT PASS OUT, LIKE LAST YEAR!


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

El Aztec Pride said:


> :tears: HOPE DIS GUY DONT PASS OUT, LIKE LAST YEAR!


YEAH YOU CUT OFF THE PICTURE IT DOESNT SHOW YOU MASSAGING MY FEET!!!!:drama::finger:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

I DOUBT THIS GUYS GONNA MAKE IT!!!:run::finger:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

chevySonLy said:


> TTT cant wait for the this show


#15 chevySonLy THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT




Blue94cady said:


> TTMFT


#16Blue94cady THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT UNIQUES CC




EZUP62 said:


> are you guys doing pre reg. or just show up?


#17 EZUP62 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOODTIMES


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FINR'N'BLU said:


> View attachment 371335
> I DOUBT THIS GUYS GONNA MAKE IT!!!:run::finger:


I WISH I HAD A JOB LIKE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

FINR'N'BLU said:


> View attachment 371335
> I DOUBT THIS GUYS GONNA MAKE IT!!!:run::finger:


 :rant: WTF? GOOD 1, IM GONNA GET U SUCKAA. LOL.


----------



## andyodukes66

**TTT* for Traffic Car Club.......*


----------



## mrmc1959

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

andyodukes66 said:


> **TTT* for Traffic Car Club.......*


#18 ANDY THANKS FOR THE BUMP LO NUESTRO CC
 


mrmc1959 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


#19 THANKS FOR THE BUMP MIKE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR OUR NEXT GIVEAWAY WILL BE A ROOM AT THE HYATT PLACE ONE NIGHT STAY AND A $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO TIOS RESTAURANT THEY HAVE GREAT FOOD.
> FOR THE NEXT 40 PEOPLE TO BUMP THE PAGE ARE ENTERED TO WIN. SAME LIKE THE FIRST RAFFLE.
> ONCE AGAIN WE'D LIKE TO THANK OUR SPONSORSHIPS FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT. GOOD LUCK TO ALL. LET THIS PAGE RIDE!


21 TO GO WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## DEVO

TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 
DEVO 
cherry 64+
:wave::wave:WHAT UP BIG BROTHER SEE YOU SATURDAY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DEVO said:


> TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW CAN'T WAIT!


#20 DEVO THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DEVOTIONS CC
GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE SUPPORTERS:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

LET GO TO A GOOD SHOW TTT LET ROLL


----------



## paul.a

traffic to the top


----------



## groovin ruben

TTT can't wait


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

GONNA MAKE IT THIS YR TO THIS SHOW


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TTMT FOR TRAFFIC CC


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T T


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

t t t


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

pre- reg info??


----------



## freakytalezdotcom

Call me up Mark 

Josh - ineedafreak


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

TRAFFIC CAR SHOW
TO
THE
TOP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> LET GO TO A GOOD SHOW TTT LET ROLL
> View attachment 371534


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY#8




groovin ruben said:


> TTT can't wait


#21 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GROOVIN RUBEN




66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TTMT FOR TRAFFIC CC


#22 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT PAUL CLASSIC STYLE CC




not.my.mans.caddy said:


> t t t


#23THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT NEW EXPOSURE CC DON'T FORGET TO STOP BY THE DJ FOR YOUR DAUGHTERS B-DAY




MOBBERZ said:


> Call me up Mark
> 
> Josh - ineedafreak


#24 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT JOSH. INEEDAFREAK IN THE HOUSE!




COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> TRAFFIC CAR SHOW
> TO
> THE
> TOP


#25 COPS ON PAYROLL THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BLVD KINGS


GOOD LUCK TO ALL. 15 MORE TO GO WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> pre- reg info??


$25 CARS AND TRUCKS AND $10 FOR MOTORCYCLES, BIKES AND PEDAL CARS. THERE'S NO PRE REG.


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## 81Linc.SO.LA

Stylistics SO. LA. will be in the house to support one bad assssssss show...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrboscodelagente

will Jynx be back this year??????????


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: DA TOGETHER FAMILIA WILL B READY







! :naughty:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Yup, i am putting together somethings for this one. Get ready, it's gonna be on. gonna be looking for 2 couples willing to do anything for money.


----------



## meanjo72

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TO THE TOP. wENT LAST YEAR AND HAD A GREAT TIME!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> A 6 FOOTER NO PROBLEM


Thanks Mark, it's gonna be good.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 371814


NICE BUMP:thumbsup:



81Linc.SO.LA said:


> Stylistics SO. LA. will be in the house to support one bad assssssss show...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


#26 81 LINC.SO.LA THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT STYLISTICS SO LA



mrboscodelagente said:


> View attachment 371943
> 
> 
> will Jynx be back this year??????????


#27 *mrboscodelagenteTHANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LA GENTE CC. EL ALFONSO SAID THAT SHE WOULD BE BACK THIS YEAR WITH HER FRIENDS
*



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: DA TOGETHER FAMILIA WILL B READY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! :naughty:


TOGETHER WILL BE LOOKING GOOD. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ADAM #2
 


djmikethecholodj said:


> Yup, i am putting together somethings for this one. Get ready, it's gonna be on. gonna be looking for 2 couples willing to do anything for money.


#28 MIKE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT. 


12 MORE WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

meanjo72 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TO THE TOP. wENT LAST YEAR AND HAD A GREAT TIME!


#29 meanjo72;THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TIME AGAIN THIS YEAR



djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks Mark, it's gonna be good.


THERE WAS ALOT OF DANCING GOING ON LAST YEAR. AND THERE WAS NO TROPHYS LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN DO THIS YEAR GET DOWN MR. CHOLO


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup:


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## djmikethecholodj

:rimshot:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


DOUBLE POST I MESSED UP. FIXED IT WITH A :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

TTT

Traffic


----------



## mrlowrider77

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #25 COPS ON PAYROLL THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BLVD KINGS
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL. 15 MORE TO GO WHO'S NEXT?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

TO THE TOP


----------



## cook1970

T-TO.THE.TOP
R-RIGHT CHOICE OF CLUB
A-ALWAYS GOING TO BE #1
F-FAMILY CLUB ALWAYS
F-FEATURE IN L.R. MAG 
I-INSEPARABLE
C-COOK1970

HOPE U ALL CAN MAKE THE SHOW 
ITS A SHOW U DONT WANT TO MISS TO THE TOP MARK.........:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart

CONSAFOS WILL MOST LIKLY MAKE IT IF CARS DONE BUT PRETTY SURE THEY WILL BE READY WELL 2 OF THEM


----------



## EL RAIDER

uffin:TTT


----------



## luv_my58

SHOWTIME CC WILL B IN DA HOUSE.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

81cutty'elite' said:


> TTT
> 
> Traffic


#30 thanks for the support albert and elite cc



mrlowrider77 said:


> TTT


#31 thanks for the support mrlowrider77 and kings of kings




RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


#32 thanks for the support rusty and firme classics




COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



Mr. Angel 71 said:


> TO THE TOP


:thumbsup:



aztlanart said:


> CONSAFOS WILL MOST LIKLY MAKE IT IF CARS DONE BUT PRETTY SURE THEY WILL BE READY WELL 2 OF THEM


#33 thanks for the support aztlanart and consafos cc



EL RAIDER said:


> uffin:TTT


:thumbsup:



luv_my58 said:


> SHOWTIME CC WILL B IN DA HOUSE.


#34 thanks for the support luv my 58 and showtime cc


6 more to go lets get this done tonight.
Thanks for all the support everyone from Traffic cc:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## corona62

t t t


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: MEMBER GENTE, TOGETHERS TOYS 4 TOTS / TOY DRIVE DEC 4TH AT







ARTS BURGERS IN EL MONTE! :boink:


----------



## johnnyc626

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: MEMBER GENTE, TOGETHERS TOYS 4 TOTS / TOY DRIVE DEC 4TH AT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTS BURGERS IN EL MONTE! :boink:



is she included it with the hotel raffle? :x:


----------



## guss68imp

TTTT


----------



## King61

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

EL RAIDER said:


> is she included it with the hotel raffle? :x:


 :naughty: YOO NEVER KNOW! HOE, HOE, HOE!! LOL!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air




----------



## cook1970

T.T.T.


----------



## 73loukat

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Good job Mark!!!!See everyone there:nicoderm:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Cant wait for this show
T
T
T


----------



## RAIDERKING

my names RAUL PEREZ Im a vendor sell sports jeresys who can i contact 2 set up for 
13 nov. show


----------



## El Aztec Pride

RAIDERKING said:


> my names RAUL PEREZ Im a vendor sell sports jeresys who can i contact 2 set up for
> 13 nov. show


 :thumbsup: MARK (909) 244-7479 OR LOUIE (951) 202-5532 FROM TRAFFIC!! :boink:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

corona62 said:


> t t t


#35 corona 62 thanks for the support legends cc



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: MEMBER GENTE, TOGETHERS TOYS 4 TOTS / TOY DRIVE DEC 4TH AT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARTS BURGERS IN EL MONTE! :boink:


:thumbsup:



johnnyc626 said:


> TTT


#36 Johnny 626 thanks for the support Redemption cc



5Six Bel Air said:


>


#37 5six Bel Air thanks for the support


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Cant wait for this show
> T
> T
> T


#38 Richie 59 thanks for the support 



RAIDERKING said:


> my names RAUL PEREZ Im a vendor sell sports jeresys who can i contact 2 set up for
> 13 nov. show


#39 Raiderking thanks for the support. like Aztec Pride said call one of those numbers



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: MARK (909) 244-7479 OR LOUIE (951) 202-5532 FROM TRAFFIC!! :boink:


Thanks Adam. My dad said thanks for the care package. We'll get your board as soon as Mike is done with it. 



ONE LEFT WHO WILL BE NEXT? GOOD LUCK FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## sg226

Bottom 9th game tied 1 out. LA car show on second, Vegas flied out Traffic bring in the winning run.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

sg226 said:


> Bottom 9th game tied 1 out. LA car show on second, Vegas flied out Traffic bring in the winning run.


#40 sg226 DAMNNN SPEECHLESS! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. 


GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE! THERE WILL BE A WINNER IN A BIT:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #40 sg226 DAMNNN SPEECHLESS! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE! THERE WILL BE A WINNER IN A BIT:thumbsup:


 :worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS TO LUCKY # 37 YOU'VE WON A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND A $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO TIO'S RESTAURANT. ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR KIND DONATIONS AND TO ALL THE SUPPORTERS. 

KEEP ON PLAYING THERE WILL BE ANOTHER GIVEAWAY STARTING RIGHT NOW IF YOU'VE ALREADY WON YES YOU MAY STILL PLAY.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: TOY DRIVE TIME SOON MARK!







:boink:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS







<BR>


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: TOY DRIVE TIME SOON MARK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ADAM AND TOGETHER CC. YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE.


----------



## BIG LOUU

SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE


----------



## d1ulove2h8

ANYTHING that makes me smile Mark?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty: I LOVE 2 SMILE, MARK!







:nicoderm:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIG LOUU said:


> SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LOU AND SOUTHBOUND CC POST A PIC OF SOMETHING TO ENTER. :thumbsup:



El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: I LOVE 2 SMILE, MARK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


#1 ADAM THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOOD LUCK



d1ulove2h8 said:


> :biggrin:
> View attachment 374293
> 
> #2 d1ulove2h8 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE THIS COUNTS


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup: ALMOST TIME TRAFFIC!! :boink:


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup: ALMOST TIME TRAFFIC!! :boink:



POST A PIC MRS. TOGETHER. :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp

BIG LOUU said:


> SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE


:h5:


----------



## guss68imp

BIG LOUU said:


>


:roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIG LOUU said:


> #3 GOOD LUCK LOU AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SOUTHBOUND CC:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS







<BR>


----------



## BIG LOUU

guss68imp said:


> :h5:


WHATS UP GUSS:wave:


----------



## soFresh

will be there! love the low lows, love the girls, and hope it will get better and better.


----------



## STRICTLY~HUSTLE

STREETSTYLE ~ LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

soFresh said:


> will be there! love the low lows, love the girls, and hope it will get better and better.


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS POST A PICTURE AND ENTER TO WIN 




STRICTLY~HUSTLE said:


> STREETSTYLE ~ LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE...:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT STREET STYLE POST A PIC 




johnnyc626 said:


> View attachment 374623
> View attachment 374624
> View attachment 374625


#4 JOHNNY THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT REDEMTION C.C. GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

TTT


----------



## sp00kyi3

ttt for traffic we be there again


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

ME AND THIS GUY WILL BE THERE!!WERES ADAM???CAN YOU FIND HIM IN THE PICTURE?LOL:scrutinize:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

FINR'N'BLU said:


> ME AND THIS GUY WILL BE THERE!!WERES ADAM???CAN YOU FIND HIM IN THE PICTURE?LOL:scrutinize:
> View attachment 374757


 :dunno: WTF?? ITS LIKE FINDING "WALDO" LOL. GOOD 1! :rofl:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

AmericanBully4Life said:


> TTT


thanks for the bump Best of Friends post a picture to enter. 




sp00kyi3 said:


> ttt for traffic we be there again
> View attachment 374744


#5 spookyi3 thanks for the support OL'SKOOL WAYZ



FINR'N'BLU said:


> ME AND THIS GUY WILL BE THERE!!WERES ADAM???CAN YOU FIND HIM IN THE PICTURE?LOL:scrutinize:
> View attachment 374757


#6 FINR N BLU THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TOGETHER




El Aztec Pride said:


> :dunno: WTF?? ITS LIKE FINDING "WALDO" LOL. GOOD 1! :rofl:


WHERE'S ADAM CHICO?


----------



## mrlowrider77

TTMT!!!


----------



## bub916

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat

Cant wait for this one:nicoderm:,a mini get-away for a few dayz:run:


----------



## BIG LOUU

DID I WIN YET:run:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrlowrider77 said:


> TTMT!!!


#7 MR LOWRIDER 77 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT KINGS OF KINGS CC.



bub916 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP USO POST A PIC TO ENTER 



73loukat said:


> Cant wait for this one:nicoderm:,a mini get-away for a few dayz:run:


CAN'T WAIT EITHER LOUKAT



BIG LOUU said:


> DID I WIN YET:run:


:around: NO YOU STILL #3




LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> View attachment 374936


#8 LA AZTEC PRIDE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT THIS IS A GOOD ONE :thumbsup:

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> View attachment 374990
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty: DA CONDOM GOES ON "WEEWEE" CHICO, NOT IN YUR MOUTH BRO! LOL! :rofl:


----------



## paul.a

tttt


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: DA CONDOM GOES ON "WEEWEE" CHICO, NOT IN YUR MOUTH BRO! LOL! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 375025


HOW STUPID ARE YOU DUMBASS...ITS A JELLO SHOT LOOK AT MY HAND SSSTTTUUUPID!!!!YOU FAILED :buttkick::finger:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

FINR'N'BLU said:


> HOW STUPID ARE YOU DUMBASS...ITS A JELLO SHOT LOOK AT MY HAND SSSTTTUUUPID!!!!YOU FAILED :buttkick::finger:


 :wave: OH MY BAD!! BACK AT YOO! LOL! :finger:


----------



## groovin ruben

33 days and counting !!


----------



## DEVO

TTT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:h5:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

groovin ruben said:


> 33 days and counting !!


:thumbsup: post a pic to enter ruben




DEVO said:


> TTT


:thumbsup: post a pic to enter



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> :h5:


:wave:



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


thanks for the bump rusty post a pic to enter


good luck to all


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS







<BR>


----------



## Blue94cady




----------



## mel entertainment

MEL ENTERTAINMENT TOYS 4 TOTS FREE CAR SHOW WITH A TOY DONATION 

SATURDAY NOVEMBER 5TH BOB'S BIG BOY NORCO ,CA 10:00 AM -3:00 PM

LOU & LYNDAH FROM THE TV SHOW OPERATION REPO

WEBSITE www.melentertainment.com

REMEMBER THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE ALL FREE !! ALL FOR THE KIDS 



PLEASE SHARE THIS VIDEO TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS !!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO LUCKY # 37 YOU'VE WON A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND A $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO TIO'S RESTAURANT.


HEY I WON!!! THANKS TRAFFIC!!!


----------



## cirilo0314

was a great show last year this one now no doubt will be just as great thanks Traffic for all the years of support!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## wet-n-wild

Are they any flyers for this show? I'd like to post it us so my club can see it and get some info about the show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

#9 Blue94cady THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT UNIQUES CC











mel entertainment said:


> MEL ENTERTAINMENT TOYS 4 TOTS FREE CAR SHOW WITH A TOY DONATION
> 
> SATURDAY NOVEMBER 5TH BOB'S BIG BOY NORCO ,CA 10:00 AM -3:00 PM
> 
> LOU & LYNDAH FROM THE TV SHOW OPERATION REPO
> 
> WEBSITE www.melentertainment.com
> 
> REMEMBER THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE ALL FREE !! ALL FOR THE KIDS
> #10 MEL ENTERTAINMENT THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE SHARE THIS VIDEO TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS !!





5Six Bel Air said:


> HEY I WON!!! THANKS TRAFFIC!!!


YOUR WELCOME MIKE 




cirilo0314 said:


> was a great show last year this one now no doubt will be just as great thanks Traffic for all the years of support!!!!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CARNALES UNIDOS 



wet-n-wild said:


> Are they any flyers for this show? I'd like to post it us so my club can see it and get some info about the show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS







<BR>









20 MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> TOGETHER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

Q-vo Traffic


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

My Bad Double post


----------



## DEVO

TTT


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOGETHER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno: IM AFFRAID SOOOO!!!! :ninja:
Click to expand...


----------



## guss68imp

El Aztec Pride said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hno: IM AFFRAID SOOOO!!!! :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> orale:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## G2G_Al

Us kicking it at the Traffic show!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Mr. Angel 71 said:


> Q-vo Traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #11 angel thanks for the support lindsay's finest. the ride is looking good
> 
> 
> 
> DEVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the bump devotions cc. post a pic to enter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hno: IM AFFRAID SOOOO!!!! :ninja:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the support adam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G2G_Al said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us kicking it at the Traffic show!!
> 
> 
> #12 alex thanks for the support g2g good luck to all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 left and on to the next raffle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AmericanBully4Life




----------



## Wicked95

El Jefe will be out to show and support along with the whole Best Of Friends Car Club and Bike Club Familia


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

AmericanBully4Life said:


> #13 AmericanBully4Life thanks for the support Best of Friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> El Jefe will be out to show and support along with the whole Best Of Friends Car Club and Bike Club Familia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #14 wicked 95 thanks for the support Best of Friends very nice pedal car
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## EL RAIDER

]
View attachment 345337


----------



## EL RAIDER

pinche lil where is my image :banghead:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

EL RAIDER said:


> pinche lil where is my image :banghead:












Here you go....:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> #15 LaReinaDelMundo thanks for your support Marcella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EL RAIDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> View attachment 345337
> 
> 
> 
> #16 EL RAIDER THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT JESSE SOCIOS C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> AmericanBully4Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go....:nicoderm:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD LOOKIN OUT BEST OF FRIENDS GOOD LUCK TO ALL
Click to expand...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

T T T


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #9 Blue94cady THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT UNIQUES CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR WELCOME MIKE  THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CARNALES UNIDOS


 STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE BROTHERS FROM TRAFFIC C.C..


----------



## angelisticsola5960

FOR THE 2ND YEAR IN A ROW.!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

angelisticsola5960 said:


> STYLISTICS SO.LA. WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE BROTHERS FROM TRAFFIC C.C..


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ANGEL AND STYLISTICS SO. LA. POST A PIC ANGEL TO ENTER :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

NEVER HAVE BEEN TO A SHOW THAT GIVES AS MANY AWARDS AND PRIZES LIKE THIS SHOW.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS







<BR>









14 MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE[/QUOTE]


----------



## angelisticsola5960

SORRY JUST HUNG UP TALKING TO MY FRIEND FROM IMPERIALS. THEY WILL ALSO BE THERE.  TX THEM THEY NEEDED TO MAKE IT MANDATORY. IT'S A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILLTHANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


[/QUOTE]DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PICS. LMAO. SORRY. BUT THANX ANYWAYS. I'M SURE I'LL GET GIFT CERTIFICATES THE DAY OF SHOW. JUST LIKE LAST YEAR. THANX MARK.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

angelisticsola5960 said:


> NEVER HAVE BEEN TO A SHOW THAT GIVES AS MANY AWARDS AND PRIZES LIKE THIS SHOW.


THANKS WE'RE JUST TRYING TO MAKE THE PEOPLE HAPPY AND COMFORTABLE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PICS. LMAO. SORRY. BUT THANX ANYWAYS. I'M SURE I'LL GET GIFT CERTIFICATES THE DAY OF SHOW. JUST LIKE LAST YEAR. THANX MARK.[/QUOTE]
I HOPE EVERYBODY CAN WIN SOMETHING. WE GOT A LOT OF STUFF TO GIVE AWAY. GOOD LUCK ANGEL AND THANKS AGAIN


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS WE'RE JUST TRYING TO MAKE THE PEOPLE HAPPY AND COMFORTABLE


 Obviously u were on top and i was on bottom during the awards and at the time u were giving away gift certificate after gift certificate after gift certificate. It was nice to see the kids running up and down getting cash, gift certificates toys and other things u were giving away. I don't know how u pulled off that one. But anyways see u there. Traffic TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST PICS. LMAO. SORRY. BUT THANX ANYWAYS. I'M SURE I'LL GET GIFT CERTIFICATES THE DAY OF SHOW. JUST LIKE LAST YEAR. THANX MARK.


I HOPE EVERYBODY CAN WIN SOMETHING. WE GOT A LOT OF STUFF TO GIVE AWAY. GOOD LUCK ANGEL AND THANKS AGAIN[/QUOTE]U had enough prizes to give to each car rolling into ur show what u mean I hope everyone can win something.. LOL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I HOPE EVERYBODY CAN WIN SOMETHING. WE GOT A LOT OF STUFF TO GIVE AWAY. GOOD LUCK ANGEL AND THANKS AGAIN


U had enough prizes to give to each car rolling into ur show what u mean I hope everyone can win something.. LOL[/QUOTE]
NO WE DONT HAVE SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE BUT WITH LUCK PEOPLE WILL COME OUT HAPPY LOL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

angelisticsola5960 said:


> FOR THE 2ND YEAR IN A ROW.!!!!











:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF THIS BIKE AND ALONG WITH A LOT OF OTHER STUFF THE DAY OF THE SHOW. DONATED BY DELGADO BIKES, PAINTED BY STEVEN ALCALA, SEAT DONE BY RUBEN MEDAS UPHOLSTERY, AND WILL BE PINSTRIPPED TOMORROW BY MIKE TIPPETT


----------



## G2G_Al

Very nice, Traffic alway has quality prizes!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

G2G_Al said:


> Very nice, Traffic alway has quality prizes!!


THANKS ALEX


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE FIRST PERSON THAT CAN POST A PICTURE OF THE TRAFFIC ADVERTISEMENT ON THE MARQUIS OFF THE 10 FWY. WILL RECIEVE A PARTY BALL 1.5 GAL. OF BEER. DONATED BY LOUIE ALBA


----------



## cook1970

:thumbsup:to the top 
t
r
a
f
f
i
cook1970


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 376257
> 
> SORRY VICTOR BUT THIS YEARS. BUT I'LL GIVE YOU A BOTTLE OF QUICK DETAILER


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> d1ulove2h8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 376257
> 
> SORRY VICTOR BUT THIS YEARS. BUT I'LL GIVE YOU A BOTTLE OF QUICK DETAILER
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
Click to expand...


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

My baby makes me smile!


----------



## nobueno

My family makes me happy!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF THIS BIKE AND ALONG WITH A LOT OF OTHER STUFF THE DAY OF THE SHOW. DONATED BY DELGADO BIKES, PAINTED BY STEVEN ALCALA, SEAT DONE BY RUBEN MEDAS UPHOLSTERY, AND WILL BE PINSTRIPPED TOMORROW BY MIKE TIPPETT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BIKE CAME OUT NICE MARK & STEVEN :thumbsup: TTTT


----------



## mrboscodelagente

is Jynx Maze gonna be at your show this year?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS TRAFFIC 65:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> T T T


THANKS FOR THE BUMP NEW EXPOSURE. POST A PIC TO ENTER


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Rudey's-mommy said:


> My baby makes me smile!


#17 RUDEY'S-MOMMY THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SEEN HIS STROLLER IN VEGAS VERY SHARP




nobueno said:


> My family makes me happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #18 MR. BUENO THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GREAT PIC OF THE FAMILY.
> 
> 
> 
> mrboscodelagente said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 376496
> 
> 
> is Jynx Maze gonna be at your show this year?
> 
> 
> #19 MRBOSCODELAGENTE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LA GENTE CC EL ALFONSO SAID SHE WOULD BE BACK WITH MORE FRIENDS
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK 11 TO GO! WHO'S NEXT?
Click to expand...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

L.Q.C.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

my baby will be showing her trike for her b day at your show! she cant wait!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TTT for my Brothers from TRAFFIC !!! :yes:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

damn i got busted!!!!! ok heres the newest one....


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT WE WILL SEE U GUYS THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> L.Q.C.


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARCELLA 



not.my.mans.caddy said:


> View attachment 376979
> my baby will be showing her trike for her b day at your show! she cant wait!


#20 NOT MY MANS CADDY THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT NEW EXPOSURE C.C.




FoolishinVegas said:


> TTT for my Brothers from TRAFFIC !!! :yes:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP CISCO. POST A PIC USO DONT WANT YOU TO BE LEFT OUT 



Latin Luxury said:


> TTT WE WILL SEE U GUYS THERE:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY POST A PIC DONT WANT YOU TO MISS OUT EITHER 



d1ulove2h8 said:


> damn i got busted!!!!! ok heres the newest one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS VICTOR LOUIE SAID HE WILL HAVE IT READY FOR YOU AT THE SHOW OR IF YOU WANT IT BEFORE


----------



## d1ulove2h8

woooo hooooo.... thanks guys... do i still get my quick detailer too???? :rofl:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> woooo hooooo.... thanks guys... do i still get my quick detailer too???? :rofl:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

SHE MAKES ME HAPPY!! LOL!


----------



## andyodukes66

*Bump for Traffic Car Club, Have a great weekend guys...*


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:TTT TRAFFIC!!!!!


----------



## mrmc1959

TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

NOVEMBER 13 IS THE DATE! CITIZENS BUSSINESS BANK ARENA IS THE PLACE!







WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON! THE T R A F F I C SHOW!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> SHE MAKES ME HAPPY!! LOL!


SHE MADE A LOT OF PEOPLE HAPPY 



andyodukes66 said:


> *Bump for Traffic Car Club, Have a great weekend guys...*


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LO NUESTRO C.C. YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND TOO MUCH LOVE FROM TRAFFIC C.C. 



Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 377570
> View attachment 377573
> :thumbsup:TTT TRAFFIC!!!!!


#21 LATIN LUXURY THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY C.C. 



mrmc1959 said:


> TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MIKE FROM A STREET CRUISERS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS

















9 MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


----------



## pimp slap




----------



## pimp slap

Can we take bar b q grills


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

pimp slap said:


> #22 pimp slap thanks for your support USO C.C. Sorry no BBQ's


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

_THANKS MIKE FOR PUTTING YOUR TOUCH ON THE BIKE_


----------



## d1ulove2h8

bike looks real good. mike always does my cars n he does awesome work. it trips me out that when hes not laying lines n just talking hes all shakey but when da brush is in his hand its a different story


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> bike looks real good. mike always does my cars n he does awesome work. it trips me out that when hes not laying lines n just talking hes all shakey but when da brush is in his hand its a different story


HE IS A COOL CAT. HE GOT A LOT OF GOOD STORIES FROM HIS YOUTH OF THE 50'S AND 60'S


----------



## johnnyc626

*DID I WIN YET???*:dunno::biggrin:


----------



## DEVO

BUMP:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## paul.a

Traffic
To
The
Top:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse




----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

LOOKING GOOD TRAFFIC TTTT


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


:shocked::cheesy: The contests/raffles started already?!!! . . you know the time is getting close! :biggrin:










I'm not going to lie Uce! this one makes me smile!


----------



## traffictowing

To The TOP for the homies....


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> _THANKS MIKE FOR PUTTING YOUR TOUCH ON THE BIKE_


 :thumbsup: DAM DAT MAN GETS DOWN! :boink:


----------



## EZUP62

cant wait its arround the corner... busting out my ride for the first time in cali at the traffic show much love toone of Pomonas Lowrider familes


----------



## d1ulove2h8

man how much longer til i win this prize? im trying to see how many prizes i can rake up before that show


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

d1ulove2h8 said:


> man how much longer til i win this prize? im trying to see how many prizes i can rake up before that show


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!:drama:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: DAM DAT MAN GETS DOWN! :boink:


PINCHE VIEJIYO HES GOOD ISNT HE!!!!:rimshot:


----------



## cook1970

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP.............
R
A
F
F
I
COOK 1970


----------



## meanjo72

TO THA TOP!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

To the top


----------



## El Aztec Pride

FINR'N'BLU said:


> PINCHE VIEJIYO HES GOOD ISNT HE!!!!:rimshot:


 :yes: :boink: :bowrofl: :rofl: :worship: :naughty: :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm:  :run: :wave: :sprint:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

johnnyc626 said:


> *DID I WIN YET???*:dunno::biggrin:


NOT YET JOHNNY



DEVO said:


> BUMP:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP DEVO. POST A PIC DON'T WANT ANYONE TO BE LEFT OUT



74chevy glasshouse said:


>


#23 74chevy glasshouse THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOOD LUCK



FoolishinVegas said:


> :shocked::cheesy: The contests/raffles started already?!!! . . you know the time is getting close! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to lie Uce! this one makes me smile!


LOOKING GOOD UCE. GOOD LUCK #24 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT USO




traffictowing said:


> To The TOP for the homies....


THANKS FOR THE BUMP POST A PIC STYLISTICS



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: DAM DAT MAN GETS DOWN! :boink:


HE SURE DOES ADAM



EZUP62 said:


> cant wait its arround the corner... busting out my ride for the first time in cali at the traffic show much love toone of Pomonas Lowrider familes


POST A PIC DON'T WANT YOU TO BE LEFT OUT THANKS FOR THE BUMP



d1ulove2h8 said:


> man how much longer til i win this prize? im trying to see how many prizes i can rake up before that show


NEED SOME MORE PEOPLE TO POST PICS



FINR'N'BLU said:


> THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!:drama:


:thumbsup:



FINR'N'BLU said:


> PINCHE VIEJIYO HES GOOD ISNT HE!!!!:rimshot:


YEP YEP



meanjo72 said:


> TO THA TOP!:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP POST A PIC DON'T BE LEFT OUT


Sporty67 said:


> To the top


YOU TOO SPORTY YOU NEVER KNOW IF YOU DON'T PLAY THANKS FOR THE BUMP



El Aztec Pride said:


>


THAT'S NOT RIGHT ADAM. 0 FOR 6 DAAMN!



LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MRS. AZTEC PRIDE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HERE GOES A TRIVIA. I GOT A 1 YEAR SUBSCRIPTION 

IF YOU CAN ANSWER THIS WHO WON BEST CAR, BEST TRUCK, AND BEST BIKE AT OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW? THE FIRST ONE THAT POSTS ALL THREE PICTURES WILL WIN


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS

















6 MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


----------



## d1ulove2h8

bike as in motorcycle or bicycle?


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 378590
> TTT!!!!!!!!


#25 latin luxury good luck thanks for the support


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> bike as in motorcycle or bicycle?


bicycle there was no best of show motorcycle he did win first place


----------



## d1ulove2h8

was it this one????


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> was it this one????
> View attachment 378624


no sorry


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 378634


:dunno:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

man i was at taht show but cant remember wut bike....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HERE GOES A TRIVIA. I GOT A 1 YEAR SUBSCRIPTION 

IF YOU CAN ANSWER THIS WHO WON BEST CAR, BEST TRUCK, AND BEST BIKE AT OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW? THE FIRST ONE THAT POSTS ALL THREE PICTURES WILL WIN


















THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS

















5MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE[


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## d1ulove2h8

i just found n went thru all da thread on ur 2009 show n theres nothing in there bout best bike.... do i get anything for 2 out of 3? lol


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 378645


:dunno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> i just found n went thru all da thread on ur 2009 show n theres nothing in there bout best bike.... do i get anything for 2 out of 3? lol


:dunno:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!


----------



## OG53

_Will Be In The House_:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0

wussup mark..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!!!!!


Thanks for the bump Latin Luxury



OG53 said:


> _Will Be In The House_:thumbsup:
> #26 OG53 Thanks for the support Carnales Unidos. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Vm0m0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wussup mark..
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much Danny post a pic of something that makes you happy dont want you to be left out
Click to expand...


----------



## Vm0m0

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Thanks for the bump Latin Luxury
> 
> 
> 
> OG53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Will Be In The House_:thumbsup:
> #26 OG53 Thanks for the support Carnales Unidos. Good luck
> 
> 
> Nothing much Danny post a pic of something that makes you happy dont want you to be left out
> 
> 
> 
> ...thanks...homie...
Click to expand...


----------



## Amahury760




----------



## BIG LOUU

DID I WIN YET:biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

wait this has to be a trick question. i just went over the categories and there is no best of show bike. so the only 2 best ofs are......
truck & car


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> _THANKS MIKE FOR PUTTING YOUR TOUCH ON THE BIKE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE BIKE 2 B GIVEN AWAY AT SHOW MARK & STEVEN U GUYS DID A NICE JOB :thumbsup: TTTT TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> wait this has to be a trick question. i just went over the categories and there is no best of show bike. so the only 2 best ofs are......
> truck & car
> View attachment 379037
> View attachment 379036


it's not a trick question. he recieved a 5ft trophy there was no cash.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _THANKS MIKE FOR PUTTING YOUR TOUCH ON THE BIKE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE BIKE 2 B GIVEN AWAY AT SHOW MARK & STEVEN U GUYS DID A NICE JOB :thumbsup: TTTT TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff couldn't have been done without Delgado bikes, Medas upholstery and Tippetts pinstripping.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vm0m0

the pirate tricycle will be in the house.......


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Vm0m0 said:


> the pirate tricycle will be in the house.......


post a pic Danny


----------



## Vm0m0

the mexhika trike took best of show bike


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We have another trivia how many covers did cherry 64 make? prize donated by Tony O.G. Rider he will be filming at the show.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Vm0m0 said:


> the mexhika trike took best of show bike


the person that posts all three first wins


----------



## d1ulove2h8

4 :dunno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HERE GOES A TRIVIA. I GOT A 1 YEAR SUBSCRIPTION 

IF YOU CAN ANSWER THIS WHO WON BEST CAR, BEST TRUCK, AND BEST BIKE AT OUR 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW? THE FIRST ONE THAT POSTS ALL THREE PICTURES WILL WIN


















THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS

















4MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE[


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## Vm0m0




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 379133
> View attachment 379135
> View attachment 379136


you got it victor you owe danny a thanks.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 379138


#27 Vm0m0 thanks for the support viejitos good luck


----------



## d1ulove2h8

thanks danny.... if mark has my beer cold that day ill share it wit u :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> thanks danny.... if mark has my beer cold that day ill share it wit u :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:louie will have it cold for you. now you can sleep tonight. CHEATER LOL.


----------



## Vm0m0

your welcome Louie, I'll be waiting for the cold one...
and thanks Mark...see ya soon..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Vm0m0 said:


> your welcome Louie, I'll be waiting for the cold one...
> and thanks Mark...see ya soon..


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lol... it aint cheating, its using da power of the internet n being quick on da draw


----------



## Wicked95

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> We have another trivia how many covers did cherry 64 make? prize donated by Tony O.G. Rider he will be filming at the show.


3.5 Covers


----------



## johnnyc626

TTT!!!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

covers of og rider? or of anything?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> lol... it aint cheating, its using da power of the internet n being quick on da draw


i'm not hating. i would do the same thing. thanks for the support.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> covers of og rider? or of anything?


covers of anything. dont cheat you got the internet lol:roflmao:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

5 magazine covers, or 5.5 as it was previous stated, and 3 videos


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Wicked95 said:


> 3.5 Covers


I THINK THERE'S A COUPLE MORE. BEST OF FRIENDS CC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> 5 magazine covers, or 5.5 as it was previous stated, and 3 videos


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 379167
> View attachment 379173


KEEP ON GOING POST ALL:tears:


----------



## paul.a

TRAFFIC :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

my answer to the trivia is 7.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

paul.a said:


> TRAFFIC :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave:lil paul


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> my answer to the trivia is 7.


keep on going and post them all


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS

















3MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 379186
> View attachment 379187
> View attachment 379189
> View attachment 379190
> View attachment 379191
> View attachment 379193


ONE MORE


----------



## d1ulove2h8

theres 2 on da first pic of the videos


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> theres 2 on da first pic of the videos


ONE MORE MAGAZINE


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## cherry 64

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ONE MORE MAGAZINE


sup lil bro you guys havin fun i see good job mark with all you do tttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 379226
> 
> POST THEM ALL TOGETHER AND YOU WIN


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

cherry 64 said:


> sup lil bro you guys havin fun i see good job mark with all you do tttt


THANKS BIG BRO THIS IS THE REWARD SEEING PEOPLE WIN THINGS AND ENJOYING THEMSELVES


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 379233
> View attachment 379235
> View attachment 379236
> View attachment 379237
> View attachment 379238
> View attachment 379239
> View attachment 379240


GOOD JOB VICTOR. THANKS FOR PLAYING TRAFFIC TRIVIA:thumbsup:


BEER , MAGAZINES, AND VIDEOS WITH HAT


----------



## cherry 64

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS BIG BRO THIS IS THE REWARD SEEING PEOPLE WIN THINGS AND ENJOYING THEMSELVES


thats what is all about doing things together n havin fun ,and you know how to do it thats why we love you bro,you good people lil brother,your an icon to the community.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

damn im making a killing in this trivia. so far i won da dvd's, da beer, magazine subscription, and a bottle of detailer. thanks mark and the whole traffic family for the fun and the prizes.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

cherry 64 said:


> thats what is all about doing things together n havin fun ,and you know how to do it thats why we love you bro,you good people lil brother,your an icon to the community.


THANKS BIG BROTHER



d1ulove2h8 said:


> damn im making a killing in this trivia. so far i won da dvd's, da beer, magazine subscription, and a bottle of detailer. thanks mark and the whole traffic family for the fun and the prizes.


YOU'RE CLEANING UP. YOU NEED SOME COMPETITION ON HERE:cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS

















3MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*d1ulove2h8*+ :wave:
*6ix5iveIMP*+ :wave:*cherry 64*+:wave:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

come on people... wheres everyone at??? lets get some more pix so i can win da hotel stay and fusion gift certificate.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## mrmc1959

TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

AmericanBully4Life said:


> thx homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Here you go....:nicoderm:




thx homie


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


 *I WANT TO WIN ALREADY...*:yes:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## cherry 64

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be off the chains TTTT
Click to expand...


----------



## d1ulove2h8

alright im back n ready to win some more... wheres da trivias at??? wheres da pictures at so we can get da raffle done....


----------



## stock 1963ss

WE WILL BE THERE, BEST OF FRIENDS!!!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS


----------



## hcat54

:wave:


----------



## Terco

SUP MARK, LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR SHOW ONCE AGAIN!

T

T

T

:thumbsup:


----------



## assassin83

pharaohs i.e. will be there :guns:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:HELL YEEAAH!! :boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty: WOW!! :naughty:


----------



## andyodukes66

*Bump for Traffic Car Club.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrmc1959 said:


> TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MIKE E STREET CRUIZERS 



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUSTY FIRME CLASSICS 




EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 379465


STILL NUMBER 16 GOOD LUCK 



johnnyc626 said:


> *I WANT TO WIN ALREADY...*:yes:


STILL #4. GOOD LUCK REDEMPTION 



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


:wave:



cherry 64 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be off the chains TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::wave:
> 
> 
> 
> d1ulove2h8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> alright im back n ready to win some more... wheres da trivias at??? wheres da pictures at so we can get da raffle done....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEY'RE COMING THEY'RE COMING
> 
> 
> 
> stock 1963ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379736
> 
> WE WILL BE THERE, BEST OF FRIENDS!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #28 1963ss GOOD LUCK BEST OF FRIENDS
> 
> 
> 
> 5Six Bel Air said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #29 5Six Bel Air GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hcat54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP HECTOR
> 
> 
> 
> Terco said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUP MARK, LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR SHOW ONCE AGAIN!
> 
> T
> 
> T
> 
> T
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TERCO AND STYLISTICS SO. LA.
> 
> 
> 
> assassin83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pharaohs i.e. will be there :guns:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT PHARAOHS I.E. POST A PIC TO GET ON THE ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:HELL YEEAAH!! :boink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NICE ADAM :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: WOW!! :naughty:


:wave:



andyodukes66 said:


> *Bump for Traffic Car Club.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


THANKS FOR THE BUMP ANDY LO NUESTRO CC. MUCH LOVE FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

did i win


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> did i win


post a pic of something that makes you smile 1 more entry


----------



## 72 kutty

I'm gonna try and make it...hopefully see you guys out there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> post a pic of something that makes you smile 1 more entry


come on mark u know im not a computer wiz i dont know how to post pics


----------



## AmericanBully4Life




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FOR THE NEXT TRAFFIC TRIVIA WE WILL BE MEDAS UPHOLSTERY WILL BE DONATING A ONE PIECE HEADLINER
POST A PICTURE OF A NAIL CLIPPER, A CURLING IRON, A COTTON BALL, AN OLD DOG, A PIECE OF GUM, AN OLD PAIR OF SHOES, 20 DOLLAR BILL, AND A PICTURE OF YOUR RIDE. THE FIRST ONE TO POST ALL PICTURES IN ORDER WILL WIN. GOOD LUCK TO ALL. A BIG THANKS TO


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lmaooooooo


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

72 kutty said:


> I'm gonna try and make it...hopefully see you guys out there


HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT DOWN KUTTY POST A PIC OF SOMETHING THAT MAKES YOU SMILE 
 


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> come on mark u know im not a computer wiz i dont know how to post pics


THANKS FOR THE BUMP ANYWAY SMILEY HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT DOWN POST A PICTURE OF A COCHINA 
 


AmericanBully4Life said:


>


THANKS FOR THE BUMP BEST OF FRIENDS STILL #13


----------



## CPT BOY

Is this an indoor/outdoor show?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT DOWN KUTTY POST A PIC OF SOMETHING THAT MAKES YOU SMILE
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP ANYWAY SMILEY HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT DOWN POST A PICTURE OF A COCHINA
> will be there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CPT BOY said:


> Is this an indoor/outdoor show?


I WANNA PARK NEXT TO THIS GUY HE IS MY IDOL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CPT BOY said:


> Is this an indoor/outdoor show?


IT'S AN OUTDOOR SHOW


----------



## CPT BOY

aight coo


----------



## CPT BOY

come on Smiley


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT DOWN KUTTY POST A PIC OF SOMETHING THAT MAKES YOU SMILE
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP ANYWAY SMILEY HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT DOWN POST A PICTURE OF A COCHINA
> will be there
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT SMILEY AND MAJESTICS CC
Click to expand...


----------



## CPT BOY

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> I WANNA PARK NEXT TO THIS GUY HE IS MY IDOL


aight Smiley


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

COME ON ONE MORE PIC SOMEBODY WIN THIS ROOM ALREADY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CPT BOY said:


> come on Smiley


COME ON GEORGE I CANT PARK NEXT TO U


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:thumbsup:


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT SMILEY AND MAJESTICS CC
Click to expand...


----------



## CPT BOY

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> COME ON GEORGE I CANT PARK NEXT TO U


You can always park next to me homie


----------



## d1ulove2h8

just for shits n giggles


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CPT BOY said:


> aight Smiley


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CPT BOY said:


> You can always park next to me homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 380047
> View attachment 380048
> View attachment 380049
> View attachment 380051
> View attachment 380052
> View attachment 380053
> View attachment 380054
> View attachment 380055
> just for shits n giggles


YOU'RE FAST CONGRATS VICTOR. BEER, HEADLINER, MAGAZINE SUBSCRIPTION, O.G. RIDER VIDEOS AND HAT, DETAILER


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CPT BOY said:


> You can always park next to me homie


POST A PIC YOU CAN ENTER TO WIN A ROOM AND A DINNER


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lol... damn looks like im gonna fill up da truck before da show even starts... n theres still like 25 days til show time


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS

















1MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


And a free cd.


----------



## NEGRO 63

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC Car Club :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> And a free cd.


THANKS MR.CHOLO



***** 63 said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC Car Club :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP STYLISTICS IE


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I only dj for class act car clubs, and TRAFFIC IS A CLASS ACT CLUB.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> I only dj for class act car clubs, and TRAFFIC IS A CLASS ACT CLUB.


THANKS MIKE. LET'S MAKE THIS SHOW AS GOOD AS POSSIBLE


----------



## d1ulove2h8

CAN WE GET ONE MORE PICTURE POSTED SO I CAN ADD THIS PRIZE TO MY COLLECTION????


----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> COME ON ONE MORE PIC SOMEBODY WIN THIS ROOM ALREADY


LET ME WIN THIS ALREADY!!!ITS MY B-DAY TODAY...:rimshot:


----------



## LakewoodPlumbing

I believe your work, and information site, are good. 
Plumbing Arvada
Plumbing Lakewood
Plumbing Arvada


----------



## johnnyc626

LakewoodPlumbing said:


> I believe your work, and information site, are good.
> Plumbing Arvada
> Plumbing Lakewood
> Plumbing Arvada


:around::dunno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

These girls will be at the show struttin their stuff 




GET DOWN LOUIE A:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

johnnyc626 said:


> LET ME WIN THIS ALREADY!!!ITS MY B-DAY TODAY...:rimshot:


HAVE A GREAT DAY JOHNNY HAPPY B-DAY FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS

















1MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ELITE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 
EL REY" Albert DeAlba's 63 Impala


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*Mr. Angel 71*+ :wave:*FoolishinVegas*+ :wave:*JOKERBRANDED* :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB HAVEN FUN IN VEGAS 2011 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *Mr. Angel 71*+ :wave:*FoolishinVegas*+ :wave:*JOKERBRANDED* :wave:


 Q-vo


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT EDITION will be there


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT EDITION will be there


#30 LIL GOODTIMES CC thanks for the support GOODTIMES CC and good luck


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 380225


Nice pic Jesse looking good SOCIOS
 


ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the bump ONTARIOCLASSICS CC




Mr. Angel 71 said:


> Q-vo


Q- vo LINDSAY'S FINEST CC


----------



## Cadillac1

Who won the contest? I am headed that way from Sac but I don't know where to leave my car when I get there on Saturday. Is there a move in on Saturday?


----------



## d1ulove2h8

finally we got the 30th pic... now lets see who da lucky winner is..... hno::run:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL


THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS

















0 MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE

WE HAVE A WINNER IT IS...
#19 MR. BOSCO DE LA GENTE


----------



## d1ulove2h8

congrats to the winner... now time for the next one :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT WILL BE A ROOM FOR LA QUINTA INN & SUITES AND A DINNER FOR 4 AT FUDDRUCKERS. POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE OR YOUR CAR YOU ROLL IN, BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, OR PEDAL CAR THE FIRST 30 TO ENTER WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 

















ONCE AGAIN WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR HELP 
GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

this is wut im rollin for now, but it wont be long til i decide wuts next :shh:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> this is wut im rollin for now, but it wont be long til i decide wuts next :shh:
> #1 d1ulove2h8 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOOD LUCK
> 
> View attachment 380379


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LOWRIDER STREETWEAR WILL BE SPONSORING US TOO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MOVING VIOLATION WILL ALSO BE IN THE HOUSE
THEY ARE A NEW CLOTHING LINE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Cadillac1 said:


> Who won the contest? I am headed that way from Sac but I don't know where to leave my car when I get there on Saturday. Is there a move in on Saturday?


SUNDAY MOVE IN 4:00 AM SEE YOU THERE



El Aztec Pride said:


>


THAT'S A BAD PIC ADAM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES IE AND EAST LA BE IN THE HOUSE.. MAYBE MORE CHAPTER


----------



## mrboscodelagente

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT CONTEST WILL BE POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR, TRUCK ,BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, PEDAL CAR, OR WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE A PICTURE OF YOUR FAMILY, PETS JUST WHATEVER MAKES YOU SMILE. THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT COUNTRY INN & SUITES IN ONTARIO AND A $50 GIFT CARD TO FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FROM TRAFFIC CC AND A BIG THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0 MORE TO GO WHOS NEXT?? LET THIS PAGE RIDE
> 
> WE HAVE A WINNER IT IS...
> #19 MR. BOSCO DE LA GENTE



Gracias TRAFFIC 58 AND TRAFFIC FAMILY!


----------



## Sporty67

To the top for big traffic Qvo mark n big guss


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT WILL BE A ROOM FOR LA QUINTA INN & SUITES AND A DINNER FOR 4 AT FUDDRUCKERS. POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE OR YOUR CAR YOU ROLL IN, BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, OR PEDAL CAR THE FIRST 30 TO ENTER WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 

















ONCE AGAIN WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR HELP 
GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

This is fun.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES IE AND EAST LA BE IN THE HOUSE.. MAYBE MORE CHAPTER


#2 LIL GOODTIMES CC GOOD LUCK AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOODTIMES C.C.



mrboscodelagente said:


> Gracias TRAFFIC 58 AND TRAFFIC FAMILY!


YOUR WELCOME THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C. 



Sporty67 said:


> To the top for big traffic Qvo mark n big guss


POST A PICTURE OF YOUR PLAQUE SPORTY. THANKS FOR THE BUMP ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C. 
 


LOUIE A 62 said:


> T T T:biggrin:


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Rudey's-mommy said:


> This is fun.


#3 *Rudey's-mommy* THANKS FOR PARTICIPATING AND GOOD LUCK ELITE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Sporty67

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #2 LIL GOODTIMES CC GOOD LUCK AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOODTIMES C.C. YOUR WELCOME THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM ALL OF US FROM TRAFFIC C.C.  POST A PICTURE OF YOUR PLAQUE SPORTY. THANKS FOR THE BUMP ONTARIO CLASSICS C.C.  :thumbsup::wave:


 I don't know how big mark u gota show me sometime how to download pics I've been wanting to post some pics


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THERE IS ANOTHER CONTEST THE FIRST ONE TO POST A PICTURE OF THEIR CLUB PLAQUE CARVED IN A PUMPKIN WINS A 1 YEAR SUBSCRIPTION TO STREETLOW MAGAZINE. COURTESY OF


----------



## G2G_Al

How about this... Forl plaque post...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

G2G_Al said:


> How about this... Forl plaque post...


#4 G2G_Al FANCYYY I LIKE THAT GOOD LUCK GANGS TO GRACE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## G2G_Al

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #4 G2G_Al FANCYYY I LIKE THAT GOOD LUCK GANGS TO GRACE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


We are working on somethings for the Traffic show!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

G2G_Al said:


> We are working on somethings for the Traffic show!!


Looking forward to seeing what you guys have done. Much love G2G.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THIS SHOW!!!!


----------



## paul.a

T T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 380555
> TTT 4 THIS SHOW!!!!


#5 Latin Luxury thanks for your support good luck much love latin luxury cc




classic53 said:


> View attachment 380558


#6 classic53 Balandran family thanks for your support good luck


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT WILL BE A ROOM FOR LA QUINTA INN & SUITES AND A DINNER FOR 4 AT FUDDRUCKERS. POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE OR YOUR CAR YOU ROLL IN, BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, OR PEDAL CAR THE FIRST 30 TO ENTER WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 

















ONCE AGAIN WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR HELP 
GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC C.C. 

24 to go who's next?


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

*pumpkin*

Happy halloween


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Rudey's-mommy said:


> Happy halloween




thats tight... deserves da win


----------



## newstyle_64




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Rudey's-mommy said:


> Happy halloween


congratulations rudey's mommy that's a badass pumpkin. well deserved 



newstyle_64 said:


>


#7 Doug thanks for the support new style good luck much love traffic


----------



## sp00kyi3

u know the OL SKOOL WAYZ BE to support the traffic homies


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

sp00kyi3 said:


> View attachment 380619
> u know the OL SKOOL WAYZ BE to support the traffic homies


#8 sp00kyi3 thanks for the support Ol Skool Wayz good luck and much love from Traffic C.C.


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Yay!!!! Thanks Traffic. The hubby will be proud of me.


----------



## BIGGRUBE

TTT


----------



## BIGGRUBE

SHOWTIME C.C.SO.CAL WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE




----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE

GOODTIMES VENTURA CO. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## supreme82

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

PRINCESS UNIQUE said:


> GOODTIMES VENTURA CO. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


THATS RIGHT.... GT 4 LIFE...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## johnnyc626




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Rudey's-mommy said:


> Yay!!!! Thanks Traffic. The hubby will be proud of me.


THANKS FOR PLAYING THAT WAS ONE BAD PUMPKIN 



BIGGRUBE said:


> SHOWTIME C.C.SO.CAL WILL BE THERE!!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SHOWTIME C.C. POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE TO ENTER DONT WANT YOU TO BE LEFT OUT 




PRINCESS UNIQUE said:


>


#9 PRINCESS UNIQUE THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOODTIMES C.C. AND GOOD LUCK



supreme82 said:


> TTT


#10 supreme82 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT CONTAGIOUS GOOD LUCK 




LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE 




johnnyc626 said:


> View attachment 380773


#11 johnnyc626 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT REDEMPTION HOW WAS YOUR BIRTHDAY? GOOD LUCK




EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 380832
> 
> #12 EL RAIDER THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT JESSE AND SOCIOS


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## OG 61




----------



## d1ulove2h8

come on peeps lets get the picturees coming in. lets see them plaques, cars bikes or wutever u roll. lots of prizes to still be won


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT WILL BE A ROOM FOR LA QUINTA INN & SUITES AND A DINNER FOR 4 AT FUDDRUCKERS. POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE OR YOUR CAR YOU ROLL IN, BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, OR PEDAL CAR THE FIRST 30 TO ENTER WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 

















ONCE AGAIN WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR HELP 
GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC C.C. 

18 to go who's next?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Our next one will be 2 dvds and a hat. the next 5 people that post a picture of their kids representing their club will be entered in a small drawing  prize donated by Tony O.G. Rider he will be filming at the show.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*My little man Repn' LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB








*


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC CAR CLUB ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *My little man Repn' LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # 1that's a cool pic. LUXURIOUS NOR. CAL.
> thanks for playing who's next?
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*FOR TRAFFIC*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC CAR CLUB ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


THANKS PAUL:wave: AND CLASSIC STYLE C.C. SEE YOU THERE AND SAY HI TO YOUR POPS.


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

MY CLUB








AND MY RIDE


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS PAUL:wave: AND CLASSIC STYLE C.C. SEE YOU THERE AND SAY HI TO YOUR POPS.


 OK I WILL MARK


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT WILL BE A ROOM FOR LA QUINTA INN & SUITES AND A DINNER FOR 4 AT FUDDRUCKERS. POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE OR YOUR CAR YOU ROLL IN, BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, OR PEDAL CAR THE FIRST 30 TO ENTER WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR HELP
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 18 to go who's next?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Originally Posted by *Ritchie Ritch* 
*My little man Repn' LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB








*



*#13 Ritchie Ritch THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOOD LUCK LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB



66CLASSICSTYLECC said:



MY CLUB








AND MY RIDE








#14 66CLASSICSTYLECC THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOOD LUCK CLASSIC STYLE C.C.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Our next one will be 2 dvds and a hat. the next 5 people that post a picture of their kids representing their club will be entered in a small drawing  prize donated by Tony O.G. Rider he will be filming at the show.


 my proud little member.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Rudey's-mommy said:


> my proud little member.


#2 RUDEY'S MOMMY GOOD LUCK FOR THE DVDS ELITE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DAMN HE GOT SOME NICE TOYS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Rudey's-mommy said:


> my proud little member.


#15 RUDEY'S MOMMY GOOD LUCK ELITE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Wicked95

My son's pedal car with plaque representing Best of Friends LA








And my little man representing in Vegas


----------



## d1ulove2h8

heres an old school pic taken at ur last year picnic


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Wicked95 said:


> My son's pedal car with plaque representing Best of Friends LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my little man representing in Vegas


#3 Wicked95 FOR THE DVDS AND #16 FOR THE HOTEL THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BEST OF FRIENDS GOOD LUCK 



d1ulove2h8 said:


> heres an old school pic taken at ur last year picnic
> View attachment 380955


#4 d1ulove2h8 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT VICTOR AND STILL #1 FOR HOTEL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE NEED ONE MORE LIL ONE REPRESENTING LETS GET THE RAFFLE GOING


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## Mr. Angel 71




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Mr. Angel 71 said:


>


#5 Mr. Angel 71 FOR THE DVDS GOOD LUCK AND #17 FOR THE HOTEL AND DINNER GOOD LUCK LINDSAYS FINEST THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

wooo hoooo.... AND THE WINNER ISSSS........


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Our next one will be 2 dvds and a hat. the next 5 people that post a picture of their kids representing their club will be entered in a small drawing  prize donated by Tony O.G. Rider he will be filming at the show.





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Ritchie Ritch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My little man Repn' LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # 1that's a cool pic. LUXURIOUS NOR. CAL.
> thanks for playing who's next?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #2 RUDEY'S MOMMY GOOD LUCK FOR THE DVDS ELITE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DAMN HE GOT SOME NICE TOYS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #3 Wicked95 FOR THE DVDS AND #16 FOR THE HOTEL THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BEST OF FRIENDS GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> #4 d1ulove2h8 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT VICTOR AND STILL #1 FOR HOTEL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #5 Mr. Angel 71 FOR THE DVDS GOOD LUCK AND #17 FOR THE HOTEL AND DINNER GOOD LUCK LINDSAYS FINEST THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS #3 Wicked95 BEST OF FRIENDS CONGRATULATIONS THANKS FOR PLAYING. PLUS I HAVE A BOTTLE OF QUICK DETAILER FOR ALL 5 OF YOU FOR THE LITTLE RIDES THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC C.C.
Click to expand...


----------



## d1ulove2h8

congrats on da win


----------



## Vm0m0




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 381007


#18 Vm0m0 THATS A COOL PIC DANNY THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT VIEJITOS GOOD LUCK


----------



## FoolishinVegas

.. For the next contest..!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THIS SHOW!!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

damn i havent won anything in 2 nights, my lucks running out


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

GOING ON 35TH IN 2012!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. For the next contest..!


#19 FoolishinVegas THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT USO GOOD LUCK 


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 381014
> TTT 4 THIS SHOW!!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY 



d1ulove2h8 said:


> damn i havent won anything in 2 nights, my lucks running out


YOU WON A BOTTLE OF DETAILER 



FINR'N'BLU said:


> GOING ON 35TH IN 2012!!!


#20 FINR'N'BLU THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT TOGETHER GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:yes: 20 YRS. OLD Y QUE! :boink:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## FINR'N'BLU

d1ulove2h8 said:


> damn i havent won anything in 2 nights, my lucks running out


 DAAM HOMIE AT LEAST YOU'VE WON SOMETHING I MEAN A COUPLE OF THINGS I HAVEN'T EVEN WON A DETAILER SPRAY FOR EFFORT! LOL


----------



## d1ulove2h8

FINR'N'BLU said:


> DAAM HOMIE AT LEAST YOU'VE WON SOMETHING I MEAN A COUPLE OF THINGS I HAVEN'T EVEN WON A DETAILER SPRAY FOR EFFORT! LOL



ay mark hook homie up wit one of my bottles of detailer to keep him participating. he kept da recent contest going. :thumbsup: the more competion the faster the contests move, the more i win :biggrin: lol


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:yes: IF LOWRIDING IS A CRIME, MAY GOD FORGIVE ME, AMEN!







:boink:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

hmmmmm im debating should i go out or should i stay home n wait for da raffles......







decisions... decisions...




:run:

:banghead:








ok im staying home..... i hope mark hooks up some good prizes.....


----------



## Team CCE

Is there a hop? What are the classes and any rules?uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:rofl: TOGETHER, HAVING A GOOD TIME AGAIN! :boink:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Team CCE said:


> Is there a hop? What are the classes and any rules?uffin:


i believe there is gonna be a hop area but no rules have been posted or classes. more exhebition style


----------



## d1ulove2h8

man wheres mark with da contests????


----------



## King61

El Aztec Pride said:


> :rofl: TOGETHER, HAVING A GOOD TIME AGAIN! :boink:


----------



## King61

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> These girls will be at the show struttin their stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET DOWN LOUIE A:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


:wow:


----------



## plumjuc

:x:


----------



## andyodukes66

*TTT for Traffic Car Club......:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

_*TTMFT*_


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


Mannnn! gotta love that Traffic Show !!!! :biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Man wheres everybody at????


----------



## mrmc1959

uffin:TO THE TOP uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al

:wave:


----------



## King61




----------



## cook1970

:thumbsup:


----------



## paul.a

*T T T :thumbsup:*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

CAN SOMEONE POST THE ADDRESS UP.. THANK U ..


----------



## Wicked95

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS #3 Wicked95 BEST OF FRIENDS CONGRATULATIONS THANKS FOR PLAYING. PLUS I HAVE A BOTTLE OF QUICK DETAILER FOR ALL 5 OF YOU FOR THE LITTLE RIDES THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Homie. My lil man is really going to enjoy the DVD's. Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## King61

Citizens Business Bank Arena
4000 East Ontario Center Parkway
Ontario, California 91764


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DAMN COMPUTER AIN'T LETTING ME GRAB PICTURES I'LL GET EVERYONES ENTRY LINED UP STILL SOME TO GO SORRY


----------



## 69 impala

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

NOVEMBER 13 IS THE DATE! 
CITIZENS BUSSINESS BANK ARENA IS THE PLACE!









WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.

ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON! 

THE T R A F F I C SHOW!


----------



## MonteKarlo84

DELEGATION CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :yes: 20 YRS. OLD Y QUE! :boink:
> #21 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ADAM AND TOGETHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66CLASSICSTYLECC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP CLASSIC STYLE
> 
> 
> 
> RUSTY 36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:TTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUSTY
> 
> 
> 
> EL RAIDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381117
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NICE PIC JESSE
> 
> 
> 
> FINR'N'BLU said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAAM HOMIE AT LEAST YOU'VE WON SOMETHING I MEAN A COUPLE OF THINGS I HAVEN'T EVEN WON A DETAILER SPRAY FOR EFFORT! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KEEP PLAYING CHICO
> 
> 
> d1ulove2h8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ay mark hook homie up wit one of my bottles of detailer to keep him participating. he kept da recent contest going. :thumbsup: the more competion the faster the contests move, the more i win :biggrin: lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THATS COOL CHICO WILL APPRECIATE IT
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: IF LOWRIDING IS A CRIME, MAY GOD FORGIVE ME, AMEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NICE PIC OF JULIAN
> 
> 
> 
> Team CCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a hop? What are the classes and any rules?uffin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS THE CROWDS PICK $200 FOR THE BEST CROWD PLEASER WHETHER IT BE HOPPING OR DANCING
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: TOGETHER, HAVING A GOOD TIME AGAIN! :boink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NICE PIC TOGETHER
> 
> 
> 
> d1ulove2h8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> man wheres mark with da contests????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ITS BEEN A BUSY WEEKEND MONDAY WE WILL START AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> plumjuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x:
> #22 NICK GOOD LUCK THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ROYAL IMAGE
> 
> 
> 
> andyodukes66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT for Traffic Car Club......:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP LO NUESTRO GOOD LOOKING OUT ANDY
> 
> 
> 
> Latin Luxury said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381586
> TTT:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY
> 
> 
> 
> StreetStyleL.A said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*TTMFT*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP STREET STYLE
> 
> 
> 
> FoolishinVegas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mannnn! gotta love that Traffic Show !!!! :biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup: :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP USO
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrmc1959 said:


> uffin:TO THE TOP uffin:


 THANKS FOR THE BUMP E STREET CRUZIERS 



G2G_Al said:


> :wave:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP G2G



Wicked95 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Homie. My lil man is really going to enjoy the DVD's. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR PLAYING AND YOUR SUPPORT BEST OF FRIENDS
> 
> 
> 
> King61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citizens Business Bank Arena
> 4000 East Ontario Center Parkway
> Ontario, California 91764
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 69 impala said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT THE LOYALTY ONE'S
> 
> 
> 
> CALIFORNIA 63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOVEMBER 13 IS THE DATE!
> CITIZENS BUSSINESS BANK ARENA IS THE PLACE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C. FLYER WILL BE OUT BY NEXT MONTH.
> 
> ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!
> 
> THE T R A F F I C SHOW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> MonteKarlo84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DELEGATION CC WILL BE THERE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT DELEGATIONS POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE TO ENTER THE RAFFLE
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

tap out bike will be there with out a doubt!!!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

BTTT


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT WILL BE A ROOM FOR LA QUINTA INN & SUITES AND A DINNER FOR 4 AT FUDDRUCKERS. POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE OR YOUR CAR YOU ROLL IN, BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, OR PEDAL CAR THE FIRST 30 TO ENTER WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR HELP
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> tap out bike will be there with out a doubt!!!!!


#23 ElProfeJose THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY GOOD LUCK



AmericanBully4Life said:


> BTTT


#24 AmericanBully4Life THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BEST OF FRIENDS GOOD LUCK


5Six Bel Air said:


>


#25 5Six Bel Air THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT MIKE GOOD LUCK I'LL GET WITH YOU THIS WEEK GOT REAL BUSY THIS WEEKEND GOOD LUCK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT WILL BE A ROOM FOR LA QUINTA INN & SUITES AND A DINNER FOR 4 AT FUDDRUCKERS. POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE OR YOUR CAR YOU ROLL IN, BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, OR PEDAL CAR THE FIRST 30 TO ENTER WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 

















ONCE AGAIN WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR HELP 
GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC C.C. 

5 to go who's next?


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THIS SHOW!!!! LATIN LUXURY CC/BC WE WILL B THERE:h5:


----------



## EZUP62

THIS IS WHAT I WILL BE ROLLING IN AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW... MARK GOOD TALKING TO YOU ON THE WAY BACK FROM EL CENTRO STILL CANT BELIEVE YOU DRIVE THAT RIDE EVERY WHERE, THATS A REAL RIDER RIGHT THERE!!!


----------



## 69 impala




----------



## 69 impala




----------



## Vm0m0




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: MARK,, THANKS AGAIN BRO! :boink:


----------



## gjbotello

Looking forward to your show. E St. Cruizers will be there!


----------



## 69 impala




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Bringing Back DREAM CATCHER BIKE






to your Show after being put away for 17 years.Great Show Last Year.Cant Wait for this one.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

It's going down like it's never gone down before. All kinds of fun planned. Start practicing your Motown lyrics, it just might win you a prize.


----------



## Elite64

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







TTT 4 THIS SHOW !!!!!:fool2:


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT WILL BE A ROOM FOR LA QUINTA INN & SUITES AND A DINNER FOR 4 AT FUDDRUCKERS. POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE OR YOUR CAR YOU ROLL IN, BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, OR PEDAL CAR THE FIRST 30 TO ENTER WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR HELP
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> 5 to go who's next?


----------



## Baddpinoy

Come to our Show in Palm Springs Ca. in the High School grounds in Oct. 30. Special guests Hank Castro and Danny De La Paz










or goto www.facebook.com/RoyalFantasiesCC for details


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## pimp slap

Whats the cost for day of


----------



## andyodukes66

:biggrin: *What's up "Traffic" :wave: :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## JERRI

*WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN TIME FOR YOUR SHOW ON NOV 13TH 20011 *


----------



## tito5050

STYLE UNLIMITED of Santa Barbara Will be there!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 382977
> TTT 4 THIS SHOW!!!! LATIN LUXURY CC/BC WE WILL B THERE:h5:
> View attachment 382953


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY 




EZUP62 said:


> THIS IS WHAT I WILL BE ROLLING IN AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW... MARK GOOD TALKING TO YOU ON THE WAY BACK FROM EL CENTRO STILL CANT BELIEVE YOU DRIVE THAT RIDE EVERY WHERE, THATS A REAL RIDER RIGHT THERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #26 EZUP62 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOODTIMES 62 IS LOOKING REAL GOOD GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 impala said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383004
> 
> 
> 
> #27 69 impala THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT THE LOYALTY ONE'S
> 
> 
> 
> Vm0m0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383042
> 
> #28 Vm0m0 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT VIEJITOS GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: MARK,, THANKS AGAIN BRO! :boink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO PROBLEM ADAM THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gjbotello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your show. E St. Cruizers will be there!
> View attachment 383105
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #29 gjbotello THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT E. ST. CRUIZERS GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> Richiecool69elka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing Back DREAM CATCHER BIKE
> View attachment 383206
> to your Show after being put away for 17 years.Great Show Last Year.Cant Wait for this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #30 Richiecool69elka THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DREAM CATCHER BIKE GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> djmikethecholodj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going down like it's never gone down before. All kinds of fun planned. Start practicing your Motown lyrics, it just might win you a prize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE CHOLO WILLHAVE EVERYBODY MOVIN AND GROOVIN ON NOV. 13TH HE GOT A LOT OF GOOD STUFF IN STORE FOR EVERYONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elite64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ELITE GET ON THE NEXT ONE THERES A LOT MORE TO GIVE AWAY
> 
> 
> 
> pimp slap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the cost for day of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $25 CARS AND TRUCKS $10 MOTORCYCLES, PEDAL CARS, AND BIKES
> 
> 
> 
> JERRI said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN TIME FOR YOUR SHOW ON NOV 13TH 20011 *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 A.M. - 10 A.M. SUNDAY MORNING
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

tito5050 said:


> View attachment 383789
> STYLE UNLIMITED of Santa Barbara Will be there!!!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT STYLE UNLIMITED YOUR CAR IS LOOKING REAL GOOD IN THE CENTER FOLD


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT WILL BE A ROOM FOR LA QUINTA INN & SUITES AND A DINNER FOR 4 AT FUDDRUCKERS. POST A PIC OF YOUR PLAQUE OR YOUR CAR YOU ROLL IN, BIKE, MOTORCYCLE, OR PEDAL CAR THE FIRST 30 TO ENTER WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 

















ONCE AGAIN WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR HELP 
GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC C.C. 

#11 johnnyc626 is the winner of the raffle


----------



## johnnyc626

:nicoderm::sprint:


----------



## johnnyc626

*MUCH PROPS TO TRAFFIC C.C. FOR ALL THESE PRE-SHOW RAFFLES...PURE CLASS!!!THANK YOU TO MARK AND THE WHOLE TRAFFIC C.C. FAMILY....TTT 4 TRAFFIC C.C. *


----------



## mrlowrider77

*TTT FOR TRAFFIC!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TTT!!!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

So what's the next raffle..!!?!!


----------



## tito5050

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT STYLE UNLIMITED YOUR CAR IS LOOKING REAL GOOD IN THE CENTER FOLD


 RIGHT ON!!


----------



## JERRI

*:thumbsup:THANK U FOR THE INFO EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW R SUPPORT 
*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

johnnyc626 said:


> *MUCH PROPS TO TRAFFIC C.C. FOR ALL THESE PRE-SHOW RAFFLES...PURE CLASS!!!THANK YOU TO MARK AND THE WHOLE TRAFFIC C.C. FAMILY....TTT 4 TRAFFIC C.C. *


JUST TRYING TO SHOW OUR APPRECIATION FOR ALL THE CONTINUED SUPPORT :h5:



mrlowrider77 said:


> *TTT FOR TRAFFIC!!*


THANKS FOR THE BUMP KINGS OF KINGS :h5:



Latin Luxury said:


> :h5: TTT!!!!!


THANKS LATIN LUXURY FOR THE BUMP :thumbsup:



FoolishinVegas said:


> So what's the next raffle..!!?!!


ITS COMING


tito5050 said:


> RIGHT ON!!


GRACIAS TINO:thumbsup:



JERRI said:


> *:thumbsup:THANK U FOR THE INFO EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW R SUPPORT
> *


THANKS JERRI AND EMPIRE'S FINEST FOR YOUR SUPPORT :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR.


----------



## mrmc1959

​TO THE TOP


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

THERES A COUPLE OF THEM !!!!!:thumbsup:!


----------



## plumjuc

MARK REMEMBER HER


----------



## plumjuc

:run:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:rofl: DOES DIS 1 COUNT? LOL!! :wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

. . How about this one from two years ago at your show when I got the ride!


----------



## hell razer

TTT!!!!!!! ALOT OF NICE PICTURE!!!!!!!!!


:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:worship:TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC CC ANOTHER GOOD CAR SHOW COMING UP CANT WAIT


----------



## Elite64




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bub916

FoolishinVegas said:


> So what's the next raffle..!!?!!


:wave: SEE U IN COUPLE WEEKS!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

bub916 said:


> :wave: SEE U IN COUPLE WEEKS!


  :wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TTMFT for Traffic C.C.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Check it out Mark, I finally learned how to post pics. Lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Check this one out Mark. This is when I went to Dallas Texas......


----------



## angelisticsola5960

What's up bub916???U think we can post some topless ones too......LOL


----------



## mrlowrider77




----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T T


----------



## King61

:wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## EZUP62

whattup TRAFFIC.... hey what time are you guys going to be doing the roll in on sunday?


----------



## Vm0m0




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

T T T


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT

IT GOING TO BE A GOODTIMES AT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW :thumbsup: YES SIR :yes: TTT


----------



## johnnyc626

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 385097


:uh::around:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrmc1959 said:


> ​TO THE TOP


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MIKE



FINR'N'BLU said:


> View attachment 384192
> THERES A COUPLE OF THEM !!!!!:thumbsup:!
> View attachment 384191
> 
> #1 CHICO THANKS FOR PLAYING TOGETHER NOTHING LIKE PRETTY GIRLS AT CAR SHOWS
> 
> 
> 
> plumjuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> MARK REMEMBER HER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 NICK I REMEMBER THIS ONE GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: DOES DIS 1 COUNT? LOL!! :wave:
> #3 ADAM THESE COUNT BROTHER
> 
> 
> 
> FoolishinVegas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . How about this one from two years ago at your show when I got the ride!
> #4 CISCO YUP THATS A NICE ONE GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> Latin Luxury said:
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:TTT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY POST A PIC OF A HOT ASS GIRL
> 
> 
> 66CLASSICSTYLECC said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC CC ANOTHER GOOD CAR SHOW COMING UP CANT WAIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP CLASSIC STYLE POST A PIC OF A HOT ASS GIRL ON YOUR RIDE PAUL
> 
> 
> 
> Elite64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 ALBERT THATS A NICE ONE GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 LIL GOODTIMES KEEP EM COMING GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSTYLEKING said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384322
> View attachment 384324
> View attachment 384325
> 
> 
> #7 PAULY I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THIS ONE SHES BAD GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> bub916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: SEE U IN COUPLE WEEKS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT USO POST A PIC TO GET IN ON THIS
> 
> 
> 
> angelisticsola5960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out Mark, I finally learned how to post pics. Lmfao!!!!!!!
> 
> #8 DAMN ANGEL WHERE DID YOU HIDE ALL THEM?? YOU ONLY GET ONE NUMBER FROM ALL OF THEM BUT ITS ALL GOOD THANKS FOR SHARING THEM LOOKING GOOD BROTHER
> 
> 
> 
> angelisticsola5960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this one out Mark. This is when I went to Dallas Texas......
> THIS WAS WORTH ANOTHER NUMBER BUT ONE ENTRY PER PERSON SHES BAD
> 
> 
> 
> mrlowrider77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #9 mrlowrider77 THANKS FOR PLAYING KINGS OF KINGS GOOD LUCK LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 
> EZUP62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whattup TRAFFIC.... hey what time are you guys going to be doing the roll in on sunday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4:00 A.M. SUNDAY MORNING
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 385097


#10 DANNY TALKING ABOUT PIRATES BOOTY LOOKING GOOD 



MR.MIKE63GT said:


> IT GOING TO BE A GOODTIMES AT TRAFFIC CAR SHOW :thumbsup: YES SIR :yes: TTT


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES HOPR YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD TIME 



johnnyc626 said:


> :uh::around:


POST A PIC JOHNNY YOU MIGHT WIN AGAIN


----------



## johnnyc626

:yes::sprint:


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## ElProfeJose

Milklo is doing something sneeaky.........


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:wave:


----------



## cherry 64

TTTTGOODMORNING LOWRIDERS


----------



## d1ulove2h8

wheres da raffles at??? lets get dis party started


----------



## sg226

2 weeks .... tick tick tick tick tick...


----------



## 65ragrider

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## rolldawg213

LA GENTE C.C will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE

*HIGHCLASS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66

*2 weeks away everyone, Traffic Car Club T.T.T. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Latin Luxury

let roll to the traffic show:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> Milklo is doing something sneeaky.........
> View attachment 385395


#11 ElProfeJose THANKS LATIN LUXURY FOR PARTICIPATING AND ALL YOUR SUPPORT GOOD LUCK 




LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :wave:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP TOGETHER 



d1ulove2h8 said:


> wheres da raffles at??? lets get dis party started


WE'LL BE BACK AT IT TONIGHT ITS HALLOWEEN AFTER ALL 




sg226 said:


> 2 weeks .... tick tick tick tick tick...


YUP GONNA BE HERE SOON THANKS FOR THE BUMP 



65ragrider said:


> View attachment 385962


#12 65ragrider THANKS GOODTIMES FOR PARTICIPATING AND ALL YOUR SUPPORT GOOD LUCK



rolldawg213 said:


> LA GENTE C.C will be there:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LA GENTE :thumbsup:



VEINStheONE said:


> *HIGHCLASS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HIGHCLASS IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:



andyodukes66 said:


> *2 weeks away everyone, Traffic Car Club T.T.T. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LO NUESTRO 



Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 386090
> let roll to the traffic show:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY 



EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 386134
> View attachment 386135
> View attachment 386136
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


#13 EL RAIDER THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOOD LUCK JESSE THATS A HOT ONE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HAPPY HALLOWEEN FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## mrlowrider77

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP MIKE
> 
> 
> 
> FINR'N'BLU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384192
> THERES A COUPLE OF THEM !!!!!:thumbsup:!
> View attachment 384191
> 
> #1 CHICO THANKS FOR PLAYING TOGETHER NOTHING LIKE PRETTY GIRLS AT CAR SHOWS
> 
> 
> 
> plumjuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> MARK REMEMBER HER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 NICK I REMEMBER THIS ONE GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: DOES DIS 1 COUNT? LOL!! :wave:
> #3 ADAM THESE COUNT BROTHER
> 
> 
> 
> FoolishinVegas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . How about this one from two years ago at your show when I got the ride!
> #4 CISCO YUP THATS A NICE ONE GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY POST A PIC OF A HOT ASS GIRL
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP CLASSIC STYLE POST A PIC OF A HOT ASS GIRL ON YOUR RIDE PAUL
> 
> 
> 
> Elite64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 ALBERT THATS A NICE ONE GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 LIL GOODTIMES KEEP EM COMING GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSTYLEKING said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384322
> View attachment 384324
> View attachment 384325
> 
> 
> #7 PAULY I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THIS ONE SHES BAD GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT USO POST A PIC TO GET IN ON THIS
> 
> 
> 
> angelisticsola5960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out Mark, I finally learned how to post pics. Lmfao!!!!!!!
> 
> #8 DAMN ANGEL WHERE DID YOU HIDE ALL THEM?? YOU ONLY GET ONE NUMBER FROM ALL OF THEM BUT ITS ALL GOOD THANKS FOR SHARING THEM LOOKING GOOD BROTHER
> 
> 
> 
> angelisticsola5960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this one out Mark. This is when I went to Dallas Texas......
> THIS WAS WORTH ANOTHER NUMBER BUT ONE ENTRY PER PERSON SHES BAD
> 
> 
> 
> mrlowrider77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #9 mrlowrider77 THANKS FOR PLAYING KINGS OF KINGS GOOD LUCK LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 4:00 A.M. SUNDAY MORNING
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:IN THE HOUSE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LowriderLobo said:


>


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE FIRST 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR KID'S DRESSED UP IN THEIR FAVORITE COSTUMES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A $50 VISA GIFT CARD FROM JASON VAN NOY FROM ALLSTATE + A $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE DONATED BY CHINO'S DREAMWORKS CUSTOMS 



















WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS. AND ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT. FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

damn i cant enter this one. i never took pix of girls on my rides cause i always have my daughter wit me. part of being a single dad. da only female i got on any of my rides is her.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> damn i cant enter this one. i never took pix of girls on my rides cause i always have my daughter wit me. part of being a single dad. da only female i got on any of my rides is her.


POST IT IT WILL COUNT AND IF YOU HAVE ONE OF HER DRESSED UP IN A COSTUME GROWING UP IT COUNTS TOO


----------



## d1ulove2h8

heres a pic of my daughter before her costume was finished


----------



## d1ulove2h8

heres a pic for the first raffle


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE FIRST 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR KID'S DRESSED UP IN THEIR FAVORITE COSTUMES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A $50 VISA GIFT CARD FROM JASON VAN NOY FROM ALLSTATE + A $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE DONATED BY CHINO'S DREAMWORKS CUSTOMS 



















WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS. AND ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT. FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> heres a pic of my daughter before her costume was finished
> View attachment 386280


#1 GOOD LUCK VICTOR


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> heres a pic for the first raffle
> View attachment 386281


#14 d1ulove2h8 GOOD LUCK. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

im trying to round up da troops via text message to get these raffles going quick. wheres all da other regulars at??? theres prizes to be won here


----------



## Vm0m0




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 386314


#2 danny those are some nice costumes good luck viejitos


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

AmericanBully4Life said:


> #3 AmericanBully best of friends cc that's a cool pic. good luck thanks for your support


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

7 more pics let's get some good ones. after all its halloween. somebody will have some good spending money.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

My Daughter dressed as Rosie The Riviter and My Granddaughters First Halloween....


----------



## Richiecool69elka

My Grandson Dressed as CRYBABY...By the way My Daughters only 13 on the other Pic....TTT For TRAFFIC cant wait for your show.God Bless You All....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Richiecool69elka said:


> My Daughter dressed as Rosie The Riviter and My Granddaughters First Halloween....
> View attachment 386394


 NICE PIC THANKS FOR SHARING


Richiecool69elka said:


> My Grandson Dressed as CRYBABY...By the way My Daughters only 13 on the other Pic....TTT For TRAFFIC cant wait for your show.God Bless You All....
> View attachment 386398


#4 *Richiecool69elka* THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR PICS GOOD LUCK GOD BLESS TOO


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Your Welcome..You and Your Club are A CLASS ACT..Hope to meet you at your Show..Thanks Richard.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Richiecool69elka said:


> Your Welcome..You and Your Club are A CLASS ACT..Hope to meet you at your Show..Thanks Richard.


THANK YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> AmericanBully4Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3 AmericanBully best of friends cc that's a cool pic. good luck thanks for your support
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, no problem! BTTT for TRAFFIC CC....:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 65chevyridah

My son mini Humpty


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

65chevyridah said:


> My son mini Humpty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 65chevyridah THATS A GOOD ONE. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BLVD KINGS C.C. AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 386431
> 
> #6 *Latin Luxury C.C COOL COSTUMES THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY CC GOOD LUCK*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE FIRST 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR KID'S DRESSED UP IN THEIR FAVORITE COSTUMES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A $50 VISA GIFT CARD FROM JASON VAN NOY FROM ALLSTATE + A $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE DONATED BY CHINO'S DREAMWORKS CUSTOMS 



















WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS. AND ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT. FROM TRAFFIC C.C.



4 MORE TO GO WHO'S NEXT?


----------



## mrlowrider77

My boys first halloween dressed as a monkey


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrlowrider77 said:


> My boys first halloween dressed as a monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7 mrlowrider77 KINGS OF KINGS THAT'S A CUTE PICTURE. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOOD LUCK


----------



## groovin ruben

My Daughter


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

groovin ruben said:


> View attachment 386455
> My Daughter


#8 groovin ruben thanks for the pic nice costume. thanks for sharing good luck


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

_*My Grandson Christian..






*_


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TO THE TOP TRAFFIC!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Heres the Kids and Nephews...


----------



## EL RAIDER

my god son


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIG PANDULCE said:


> _*My Grandson Christian..
> View attachment 386484
> 
> #9 BIG PANDULCE THANKS FOR SHARING THIS PIC VERY NICE GOOD LUCK ROLLERZ ONLY
> *_


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

1SEXY80 said:


> Heres the Kids and Nephews...
> 
> View attachment 386575
> 
> 
> #10 *1SEXY80* SOME NICE COSTUMES THANKS FOR SHARING THEM GOOD LUCK CARNALES UNIDOS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 386584
> 
> 
> my god son


THANKS JESSE FOR SHARING THE PIC AND ALWAYS SUPPORTING THERE WILL BE ANOTHER CONTEST SO STAY TUNED


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Ok and da winner issssssss.......


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE FIRST 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR KID'S DRESSED UP IN THEIR FAVORITE COSTUMES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A $50 VISA GIFT CARD FROM JASON VAN NOY FROM ALLSTATE + A $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE DONATED BY CHINO'S DREAMWORKS CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS. AND ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT. FROM TRAFFIC C.C.





65chevyridah said:


> My son mini Humpty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## d1ulove2h8

I got better luck with da trivia than da raffles.


----------



## 1SEXY80

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 1SEXY80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the Kids and Nephews...
> 
> #10 *1SEXY80* SOME NICE COSTUMES THANKS FOR SHARING THEM GOOD LUCK CARNALES UNIDOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 1SEXY80

DANGIT...:dunno:



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 65chevyridah said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son mini Humpty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS FROM TRAFFIC
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR PINSTRIPPING DONATED BY MIKE LAMBERSON 

POST A GROUP PIC OF YOUR CLUB OR FAMILY IF YOU ARE A SOLO RIDER THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 










MIKE IS ALSO TAKING APPOINTMENTS AND WILL BE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW DOING SMALL TOUCH UPS IF NEEDED. THE NUMBER IS (909)460-2686


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I NEED A FREAK WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 








THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT JOSH


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR. 

























16 MORE TO GO LETS SEE SOME HOT PICS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR PINSTRIPPING DONATED BY MIKE LAMBERSON 

POST A GROUP PIC OF YOUR CLUB OR FAMILY IF YOU ARE A SOLO RIDER THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 










MIKE IS ALSO TAKING APPOINTMENTS AND WILL BE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW DOING SMALL TOUCH UPS IF NEEDED. THE NUMBER IS (909)460-2686


----------



## d1ulove2h8

my family is small but wouldnt trade it for anything in the world.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TTTT


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

TOGETHER LOS ANGELES AND CHICAGO!!!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

d1ulove2h8 said:


> my family is small but wouldnt trade it for anything in the world.
> View attachment 386642


#1 d1ulove2h8 GOOD LUCK




FINR'N'BLU said:


> TOGETHER LOS ANGELES AND CHICAGO!!!!


#2 FINR'N'BLU GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

d1ulove2h8 said:


> my family is small but wouldnt trade it for anything in the world.
> View attachment 386642


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## mrlowrider77

TTT


----------



## mrlowrider77

d1ulove2h8 said:


> my family is small but wouldnt trade it for anything in the world.
> View attachment 386642


NICE PIC BRO...BEST LOVE COMES FROM OUR KIDS.....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> #1 d1ulove2h8 GOOD LUCK
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> #2 FINR'N'BLU GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



King61 said:


>


:wave:



Latin Luxury said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup::wave:



mrlowrider77 said:


> TTT


#3 mrlowrider77 :thumbsup: thanks for the participation KINGS OF KINGS. GOOD LUCK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*6ix5iveIMP*+ :wave:
*d1ulove2h8*+ :wave:*Vm0m0*+ :wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 MORE TO GO LETS SEE SOME HOT PICS


:wave: . . :x: :x:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR PINSTRIPPING DONATED BY MIKE LAMBERSON
> 
> POST A GROUP PIC OF YOUR CLUB OR FAMILY IF YOU ARE A SOLO RIDER THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE IS ALSO TAKING APPOINTMENTS AND WILL BE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW DOING SMALL TOUCH UPS IF NEEDED. THE NUMBER IS (909)460-2686


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FoolishinVegas said:


>


#4 FoolishinVegas THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION. #4 FOR THE HOTEL AND #4 FOR THE PINSTRIPING GOOD LUCK UCE


----------



## Vm0m0




----------



## Vm0m0

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *6ix5iveIMP*+ :wave:
> *d1ulove2h8*+ :wave:*Vm0m0*+ :wave:


 wussup big mark....


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:rofl: HOPE YUR KEEPIN TRACK OF ALL DA PEOPLE DAT WON MARK, CUZ I WON LIKE 5 TIMES ALREADY!! LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## paul.a

T T T T :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

El Aztec Pride said:


> :rofl: HOPE YUR KEEPIN TRACK OF ALL DA PEOPLE DAT WON MARK, CUZ I WON LIKE 5 TIMES ALREADY!! LOL! :thumbsup:


lol... i wrote all my prizes down...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 386788


#5 Vm0m0 DANNY THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION BRO. GOOD LUCK VIEJITOS:thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TOGETHER LOS ANGELES AND CHICAGO!!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mcpaul

two timer from RARECLASS well be there for a show above others


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup big mark....


:wave:NOTHING MUCH DANNY JUST TRYING TO KEEP THIS PAGE IN THE AIR



El Aztec Pride said:


> :rofl: HOPE YUR KEEPIN TRACK OF ALL DA PEOPLE DAT WON MARK, CUZ I WON LIKE 5 TIMES ALREADY!! LOL! :thumbsup:


 MOMMA TRAFFIC TAKES CARE OF THAT. SHE GOTS YOU DOWN FOR $50 FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL. BUT KEEP ON PLAYING LUCK IS A MOFO




paul.a said:


> T T T T :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wave:PAUL



d1ulove2h8 said:


> lol... i wrote all my prizes down...


AND VICTOR IS OUR AUDITOR LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## King61

what up Mark, i see your keeping busy big homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


TTTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup:


POST A PIC OF THE CLUB DON'T BE LEFT OUT.




mcpaul said:


> two timer from RARECLASS well be there for a show above others


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT RARECLASS GET IN THE RAFFLES DON'T BE LEFT OUT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

King61 said:


> what up Mark, i see your keeping busy big homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> TTTT


YEA I'M COUNTING MY GRAY HAIRS I LOST COUNT ALREADY. SEE YOU NEXT WEEK BRO.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 MORE TO GO LETS SEE SOME HOT PICS
> 
> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR PINSTRIPPING DONATED BY MIKE LAMBERSON
> 
> POST A GROUP PIC OF YOUR CLUB OR FAMILY IF YOU ARE A SOLO RIDER THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE IS ALSO TAKING APPOINTMENTS AND WILL BE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW DOING SMALL TOUCH UPS IF NEEDED. THE NUMBER IS (909)460-2686
> 5 to go


----------



## supreme82

me and my daughter at LEGO LAND


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A $100 GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR PINSTRIPPING DONATED BY MIKE LAMBERSON 

POST A GROUP PIC OF YOUR CLUB OR FAMILY IF YOU ARE A SOLO RIDER THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 










MIKE IS ALSO TAKING APPOINTMENTS AND WILL BE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW DOING SMALL TOUCH UPS IF NEEDED. THE NUMBER IS (909)460-2686
4 to go



supreme82 said:


> me and my daughter at LEGO LAND
> #6 supreme82thanks for the participation CONTAGIOUS CC GOOD LUCK:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TTT CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Mr. Angel 71




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #4 FoolishinVegas THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION. #4 FOR THE HOTEL AND #4 FOR THE PINSTRIPING GOOD LUCK UCE


:shocked::cheesy:!! . . I better go gambling and try my luck! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Mr. Angel 71 said:


> #15 MR. ANGEL 71 LINDSAYS FINEST. GOOD LUCK THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

some of the classic style members


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TTT CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CLASSIC STYLE. DON'T FORGET TO GET IN THE RAFFLES:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CLASSIC STYLE. DON'T FORGET TO GET IN THE RAFFLES:thumbsup:


for sure mark


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

65chevyridah said:


> #7 65chevyridah GOOD LUCK BLVD KINGS
> 
> 
> 
> 65chevyridah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #16 65chevyridah GOOD LUCK AND THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

This is the only picture I have of the car club on my computer


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> some of the classic style members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 66CLASSICSTYLECC THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION PAUL. GOOD LUCK
> CLASSIC STYLE:thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> some of the classic style members




:roflmao:lmaooooooo at the dude in the skunk costume on the bottom pic :roflmao:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

THANKS MARK CROSSING MY FINGERS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Mr. Angel 71 said:


> This is the only picture I have of the car club on my computer


#9 MR. ANGEL 71 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

d1ulove2h8 said:


> :roflmao:lmaooooooo at the dude in the skunk costume on the bottom pic :roflmao:


HAHAHAHA THATS OUR LOCO MEMBER LEONARD CRAZY DUDE RITE THERE


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## d1ulove2h8

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> HAHAHAHA THATS OUR LOCO MEMBER LEONARD CRAZY DUDE RITE THERE


now is he a skunk or a kitty cause his hand gesture throws me off


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

65ragrider said:


> View attachment 386833


#10 65ragrider OUR FINAL ENTRY FOR MIKES PINSTIPING THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

d1ulove2h8 said:


> now is he a skunk or a kitty cause his hand gesture throws me off


SKUNK BRO LOL


----------



## d1ulove2h8

*d1ulove2h8* *rolldawg213*
*Mr. Angel 71*
*66CLASSICSTYLECC*
*TRAFFIC 58*+
u got us all anxiously waiting :run:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

#8 IS THE WINNER FOR MIKES PINSTRIPING $100 CERTIFICATE. WE'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR PLAYING. KEEP TRYING ALOT OF STUFF STILL TO GO. AND A BIG THANKS TO MIKE LAMBERSON FOR HIS DONATION.:thumbsup:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI

i dont know how 2 add pic but i wanna b in the raffle???? whats upers???:dunno:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

COPPERTONECADI said:


> i dont know how 2 add pic but i wanna b in the raffle???? whats upers???:dunno:


click on the little icon where u right ur messages, forth from the right, looks like a box wit a tree in it. then look for da pic wherever u store ur pix and hit upload


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A $50 GIFT CARD FROM JASON VAN NOY ALLSTATE AND 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER AND A HAT

THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR CLUB TATTOOED ON THEM LETS MAKE THIS ONE QUICK SHOW THAT INK OFF


----------



## d1ulove2h8

heres da pic of my old club


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> heres da pic of my old club
> View attachment 386868


#1 VICTOR GOOD LUCK 



65ragrider said:


> View attachment 386870


#2 65ragrider GOOD LUCK 





LETS SEE THAT INK 8 TO GO!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LET SEE THE INK


----------



## Latin Luxury

we roll in a 64 rag!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 386915
> we roll in a 64 rag!!!!!!!


#3 Latin Luxury GOOD LUCK NICE WORK


----------



## FoolishinVegas




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #8 IS THE WINNER FOR MIKES PINSTRIPING $100 CERTIFICATE. WE'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR PLAYING. KEEP TRYING ALOT OF STUFF STILL TO GO. AND A BIG THANKS TO MIKE LAMBERSON FOR HIS DONATION.:thumbsup:
> HEY THANKS MARK AND TRAFFIC C.C. CANT WAIT TO GET MY RIDE DONE


HEY THANKS MARK AND TRAFFIC C.C. CANT WAIT TO GET MY RIDE DONE


----------



## johnnyc626




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FoolishinVegas said:


>


#3 FoolishinVegas **** luck uce thanks for the support



johnnyc626 said:


> View attachment 386952


#4 johnnyc626 good luck redemption cc thanks for the support


----------



## 1SEXY80

Hot Pic...:nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

1SEXY80 said:


> Hot Pic...:nicoderm:
> 
> View attachment 386975
> 
> 
> 
> #17 1SEXY80 thanks for your support carnales unidos hot pic for hotel good luck
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 adam thanks for the support together. good luck
Click to expand...


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## ElProfeJose

_*hey did anyone win this raffle????

*_


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

no not yet, still need like 13 more participants... post up some pix and get more people in on this....


----------



## 1SEXY80

*Carnales Unidos* Will Be In The House...


----------



## bigtroubles1

*GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 
SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## TONY M

MANIACOS WILL B THERE ..................."MANIACOS AL 100"


----------



## LITTLE MAN

*ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES WILL DEFINITELY BE IN THE HOUSE :naughty:*


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

1SEXY80 said:


> View attachment 387031


#6 1SEXY80 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOOD LUCK



ElProfeJose said:


> _*hey did anyone win this raffle????
> 
> *_


THERE IS STILL MORE TO GO. 



d1ulove2h8 said:


> no not yet, still need like 13 more participants... post up some pix and get more people in on this....


:thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> *Carnales Unidos* Will Be In The House...
> 
> View attachment 387128


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CARNALES UNIDOS




TONY M said:


> MANIACOS WILL B THERE ..................."MANIACOS AL 100"


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MANIACOS HOPE YOU GUYS BRING THE REGAL IT WAS GETTING UP IN IMPERIAL VALLEY




LITTLE MAN said:


> *ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES WILL DEFINITELY BE IN THE HOUSE :naughty:*


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES IN THE HOUSE :cheesy:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT 



bigtroubles1 said:


> *GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS
> CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET
> WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
> WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
> TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
> TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR
> SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## ElProfeJose

d1ulove2h8 said:


> no not yet, still need like 13 more participants... post up some pix and get more people in on this....


Right on. Let's do this.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT TOO MANY LEFT AND STILL A LOT OF STUFF TO RAFFLE OFF
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A $50 GIFT CARD FROM JASON VAN NOY ALLSTATE AND 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER AND A HAT
> 
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR CLUB TATTOOED ON THEM LETS MAKE THIS ONE QUICK SHOW THAT INK OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ElProfeJose

im posting this for the homie....Tito


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC CAR SHOW TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTT


fall out of bed dog?


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TO THE TOP TRAFFIC SO FAR WE ARE ROLLING OUT 7 MEMBERS TO YOUR CAR SHOW TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1

AZTEC IMAGE C.C. bakersfield is looking forward too this show ... Best of Best go to this show so if u havent 
been to it ,u need to check it out ..... its off the hook .... Big what's up to traffic see u guys next weekend ....


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Can we take BBQ Grills


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> im posting this for the homie....Tito


#7 ElProfeJose THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION GOOD LUCK LATIN LUXURY 



Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP :thumbsup:



66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TO THE TOP TRAFFIC SO FAR WE ARE ROLLING OUT 7 MEMBERS TO YOUR CAR SHOW TTMFT


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT PAUL AND CLASSIC STYLE :thumbsup:



1SEXY80 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP :thumbsup:


aztec1 said:


> AZTEC IMAGE C.C. bakersfield is looking forward too this show ... Best of Best go to this show so if u havent
> been to it ,u need to check it out ..... its off the hook .... Big what's up to traffic see u guys next weekend ....


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AZTEC IMAGE GET IN THE RAFFLES WE DONT WANT NO ONE LEFT OUT



Mr. Grizzly said:


> Can we take BBQ Grills


SORRY NO BBQS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE LA TEMPTATION WILL BE ATTENDING THE TRAFFIC SHOW. THEY WILL BE ARRIVING AT 1 P.M. TILL 3 P.M. BE SURE TO SAY HI TO ALL OF THEM


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUSTY :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A $50 GIFT CARD FROM JASON VAN NOY ALLSTATE AND 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER AND A HAT
> 
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR CLUB TATTOOED ON THEM LETS MAKE THIS ONE QUICK SHOW THAT INK OFF


----------



## 65ragrider

TTT SUP MARK


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

PRINCESS UNIQUE said:


> #18 PRINCESS UNIQUE GOOD LUCK AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOODTIMES


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TELEMUNDO WILL ALSO BE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW DOING INTERVIEWS WITH ALL GOING ON THAT DAY


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I NEED A FREAK WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT JOSH
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959

​TOP THE TOP


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

to the top


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

mrmc1959 said:


> ​TOP THE TOP


THANKS FOR THE BUMP E.ST CRUIZERS



66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> to the top


THANKS FOR THE LIFT CLASSIC STYLE


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

*UNDER THE GUN WILL BE DONATING A 1 HR TATTOO SITTING. DOES QUALITY WORK. THE NEXT 4 PEOPLE THAT POST A PIC OF THEIR FAVORITE PAST TIME WILL ENTER TO WIN IN THE RAFFLE *


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY




----------



## El Aztec Pride

I LIKE TOO SLEEP WITH MY DOG! :shh:


----------



## johnnyc626

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> *UNDER THE GUN WILL BE DONATING A 1 HR TATTOO SITTING. DOES QUALITY WORK. THE NEXT 4 PEOPLE THAT POST A PIC OF THEIR FAVORITE PAST TIME WILL ENTER TO WIN IN THE RAFFLE *


does this count???:fool2:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

El Aztec Pride said:


> I LIKE TOO SLEEP WITH MY DOG! :shh:


*#1 ADAM GOOD LUCK THE DOG LOOKS PRETTY COZY* :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

johnnyc626 said:


> does this count???:fool2:


#2 JOHNNY MY DAD SAYS IT COUNTS GOOD LUCK


----------



## d1ulove2h8

one of my favorite past times, my girl wont let me post a pic of her


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

d1ulove2h8 said:


> one of my favorite past times, my girl wont let me post a pic of her


*#3 d1ulove2h8 GOOD LUCK *


----------



## Wicked95

Here is a pic of my favorite past time. Fernando Valenzuela. Flash back!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Wicked95 said:


> Here is a pic of my favorite pass time. Fernando Valenzuela. Flash back!!


*#4 Wicked95 CAN'T GO WRONG WITH THE DODGERS THEY WILL HAVE A BETTER YEAR NEXT SEASON GOOD LUCK *


----------



## hell razer

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Vm0m0




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> *UNDER THE GUN WILL BE DONATING A 1 HR TATTOO SITTING. DOES QUALITY WORK. THE NEXT 4 PEOPLE THAT POST A PIC OF THEIR FAVORITE PAST TIME WILL ENTER TO WIN IN THE RAFFLE *





johnnyc626 said:


> does this count???:fool2:


*#2 YOU WON 

*







*
*







*
*


----------



## johnnyc626

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> *#2 YOU WON
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *


YUUUUUUUU!!!!GRACIAS TRAFFIC C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

johnnyc626 said:


> YUUUUUUUU!!!!GRACIAS TRAFFIC C.C. :thumbsup:


*YOU'RE WELCOME AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. FROM TRAFFIC CC*


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

*WE'D LIKE TO THANK ALL FOR THEIR PARTICIPATION AND SUPPORT. STILL ALOT OF RAFFLES LETS GET THE HOTEL AND THE ALLSTATE AND OG RIDER GOING *


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

*FOR OUR NEXT CONTEST WE'LL GIVE LUNCH FOR 3 FROM SONICS AND 10 FISH TACOS AND 10 REGULAR TACOS FROM RUBIOS AND 2 O.G. RIDER DVD'S AND AN O.G. RIDER HAT. 
AND A $25 GIFT CARD FROM CDC. 
THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF A VACATION THEY REMEMBER WILL ENTER TO WIN THE RAFFLE. THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CC
*


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 387670


 *THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION VIEJITOS*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

NOVEMBER 13 IS THE DATE! 
CITIZENS BUSSINESS BANK ARENA IS THE PLACE!









WE'RE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR DATE FOR OUR SHOW. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT SHOW THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF VENDORS COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, REBELX,IMPALAS, BARRIO GIRLS AND NEED A FREAK WILL BE THERE PLENTY OF MODELS FOR ALL THE FELLAS ENJOYMENT. PLENTY OF RAFFELS BEFORE THE SHOW AT THE SHOW AND AFTER THE SHOW. ITS OUR WAY OF THANKING EVERYONE FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. PARKING FOR TRAILERS IS FREE AS ALWAYS. NO CAR WILL BE LEFT OUT PLENTY OF ROOM.WE'RE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE. THANKS FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC C C.

ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON! 

THE T R A F F I C SHOW
​


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> *FOR OUR NEXT CONTEST WE'LL GIVE LUNCH FOR 3 FROM SONICS AND 10 FISH TACOS AND 10 REGULAR TACOS FROM RUBIOS AND 2 O.G. RIDER DVD'S AND AN O.G. RIDER HAT.
> AND A $25 GIFT CARD FROM CDC.
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF A VACATION THEY REMEMBER WILL ENTER TO WIN THE RAFFLE. THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CC
> *



LETS SEE THOSE VACATIONS


----------



## Vm0m0

My favorite last vacation was to Oakland


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC




----------



## d1ulove2h8

whale watching in monterey with my girl n my daughter


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP MIKE
> 
> 
> 
> FINR'N'BLU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384192
> THERES A COUPLE OF THEM !!!!!:thumbsup:!
> View attachment 384191
> 
> #1 CHICO THANKS FOR PLAYING TOGETHER NOTHING LIKE PRETTY GIRLS AT CAR SHOWS
> 
> 
> 
> plumjuc said:
> 
> 
> 
> MARK REMEMBER HER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 NICK I REMEMBER THIS ONE GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: DOES DIS 1 COUNT? LOL!! :wave:
> #3 ADAM THESE COUNT BROTHER
> 
> 
> 
> FoolishinVegas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . How about this one from two years ago at your show when I got the ride!
> #4 CISCO YUP THATS A NICE ONE GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY POST A PIC OF A HOT ASS GIRL
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP CLASSIC STYLE POST A PIC OF A HOT ASS GIRL ON YOUR RIDE PAUL
> 
> 
> 
> Elite64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 ALBERT THATS A NICE ONE GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 LIL GOODTIMES KEEP EM COMING GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSTYLEKING said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384322
> View attachment 384324
> View attachment 384325
> 
> 
> #7 PAULY I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THIS ONE SHES BAD GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT USO POST A PIC TO GET IN ON THIS
> 
> 
> 
> angelisticsola5960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out Mark, I finally learned how to post pics. Lmfao!!!!!!!
> 
> #8 DAMN ANGEL WHERE DID YOU HIDE ALL THEM?? YOU ONLY GET ONE NUMBER FROM ALL OF THEM BUT ITS ALL GOOD THANKS FOR SHARING THEM LOOKING GOOD BROTHER
> 
> 
> 
> angelisticsola5960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this one out Mark. This is when I went to Dallas Texas......
> THIS WAS WORTH ANOTHER NUMBER BUT ONE ENTRY PER PERSON SHES BAD
> 
> 
> 
> mrlowrider77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #9 mrlowrider77 THANKS FOR PLAYING KINGS OF KINGS GOOD LUCK LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> 4:00 A.M. SUNDAY MORNING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #10 DANNY TALKING ABOUT PIRATES BOOTY LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES HOPR YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD TIME
> 
> 
> POST A PIC JOHNNY YOU MIGHT WIN AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

ttt


----------



## d1ulove2h8

johnnyc626 said:


> YUUUUUUUU!!!!GRACIAS TRAFFIC C.C. :thumbsup:


damn thats the one that i really could have used... my girl said she'll trade u for one of my prizes. she wants to use it to put her name on me. lol


----------



## djmikethecholodj

It's soo close that I can already hear the crowds cheering. it sounds like a Cowboys game!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR.


12 TO GO! POST SOME HOT GIRLS ON YOUR CARS BIKES TRUCKS SUV WHATEVER. LETS GET THIS GOING :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A $50 GIFT CARD FROM JASON VAN NOY ALLSTATE AND 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER AND A HAT
> 
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR CLUB TATTOOED ON THEM LETS MAKE THIS ONE QUICK SHOW THAT INK OFF


*3 MORE ENTRIES POST THE INK OF YOUR CLUB. GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC CC. AND A BIG THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT .*


----------



## johnnyc626

d1ulove2h8 said:


> damn thats the one that i really could have used... my girl said she'll trade u for one of my prizes. she wants to use it to put her name on me. lol


we can talk about it,what u got bro???


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> *FOR OUR NEXT CONTEST WE'LL GIVE LUNCH FOR 3 FROM SONICS AND 10 FISH TACOS AND 10 REGULAR TACOS FROM RUBIOS AND 2 O.G. RIDER DVD'S AND AN O.G. RIDER HAT.
> AND A $25 GIFT CARD FROM CDC.
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF A VACATION THEY REMEMBER WILL ENTER TO WIN THE RAFFLE. THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CC
> *





Vm0m0 said:


> My favorite last vacation was to Oakland
> View attachment 387697


*#1Vm0m0 THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION VIEJITOS AND SHARING PICS*



d1ulove2h8 said:


> whale watching in monterey with my girl n my daughter
> View attachment 387702


#2 d1ulove2h8 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND SHARING THE PICS


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: LIL MINI VACATION 2 VEGAS! :boink:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: LIL MINI VACATION 2 VEGAS! :boink:


#3 El Aztec Pride THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION AND SHARING PICS TOGETHER


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:rofl: COMING HOME FROM VACATION! LOL. :boink:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :rofl: COMING HOME FROM VACATION! LOL. :boink:


#4 LA AZTEC PRIDE THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION AND SHARING PICS. GOOD LUCK TOGETHER


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's soo close that I can already hear the crowds cheering. it sounds like a Cowboys game!!!!!!!!!!


 :rofl: THEY WERE PROBLEY CHEERING FOR THOSE "COOKIES" U MADE!! THEY WERE GOOOD!! LOL, LOL, LOL!! :drama:


----------



## plumjuc

A VACATION I TOOK TO PHEONIX LRM SHOW BACK IN A DAY REMEMBER THAT SHOW MARK :run:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> *3 MORE ENTRIES POST THE INK OF YOUR CLUB. GOOD LUCK TO ALL FROM TRAFFIC CC. AND A BIG THANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT .*


GT 4 LIFE


----------



## classic53

here mine


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

OUR TRIP TO CHICAGO...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A $50 GIFT CARD FROM JASON VAN NOY ALLSTATE AND 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER AND A HAT
> 
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR CLUB TATTOOED ON THEM LETS MAKE THIS ONE QUICK SHOW THAT INK OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL GOODTIMES CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> GT 4 LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 LIL GOODTIMES thanks for sharing and for the participation. good luck GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classic53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here mine
> View attachment 387726
> 
> 
> 
> #9 classic53 thanks for sharing the pic good luck and thanks for the support BALANDRAN FAMILY
> 
> 
> 1 MORE LETS SEE THAT INK OF YOUR CLUB
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

plumjuc said:


> A VACATION I TOOK TO PHEONIX LRM SHOW BACK IN A DAY REMEMBER THAT SHOW MARK :run:


#5 NICK THAT WAS A COOL SHOW. THANKS FOR SHARING THE PIC AND A COOL LIL VACATION. GOOD LUCK ROYAL IMAGE



NEWSTYLEKING said:


> View attachment 387728
> View attachment 387729
> 
> OUR TRIP TO CHICAGO...


#6 PAULIE THATS A NICE PIC THANKS FOR SHARING. POST A PIC OF YOUR INK NEW STYLE ONE MORE ENTRY. GOOD LUCK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES WAS GETTN READY TRIP TO VEGAS...


----------



## johnnyc626




----------



## johnnyc626

*MY JEFITA...SHE WAS HOT BACK IN THE DAY....*


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







staying on top of show TTT!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

johnnyc626 said:


> *MY JEFITA...SHE WAS HOT BACK IN THE DAY....*
> View attachment 387817


Cool pic Johnny.:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: LIL MINI VACATION 2 VEGAS! :boink:


HEY, where's the dark one..BIG EARL??


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## romeo

My Girls at the after hop in vegas. Good trip had lots of fun.


----------



## 1SEXY80

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> *#1Vm0m0 THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION VIEJITOS AND SHARING PICS*
> 
> 
> #2 d1ulove2h8 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND SHARING THE PICS


VEGAS VACO


----------



## 1SEXY80

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> 12 TO GO! POST SOME HOT GIRLS ON YOUR CARS BIKES TRUCKS SUV WHATEVER. LETS GET THIS GOING :thumbsup:


Heres One...


----------



## DJLATIN

johnnyc626 said:


> *MY JEFITA...SHE WAS HOT BACK IN THE DAY....*
> View attachment 387817


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TO THE TOP


----------



## Latin Queen

TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:nicoderm: HERES YUR LAST TATTOO DAMIT! LOL! :boink:


----------



## supreme82

<IMG class=previewthumb id=vbattach_388017 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=388017&stc=1" attachmentid="388017"> my family vac to sandiego @legoland


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Yay! My phone is cooperating again 
Here's Rudey at last year's show.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES WAS GETTN READY TRIP TO VEGAS...


#7 LIL GOODTIMES THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION GOOD LUCK GOOD TIMES 




;johnnyc626;14760548 said:


> View attachment 387816


#8 johnnyc626 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT REDEMPTION GOOD LUCK 



romeo said:


> My Girls at the after hop in vegas. Good trip had lots of fun.
> View attachment 387856


#9 romeo THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION SUENOS GOOD LUCK 



1SEXY80 said:


> VEGAS VACO
> 
> 
> View attachment 387848


#10 1SEXY80 THANKS FOR PARTICIPATING CARNALES UNIDOS GOOD LUCK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> *FOR OUR NEXT CONTEST WE'LL GIVE LUNCH FOR 3 FROM SONICS AND 10 FISH TACOS AND 10 REGULAR TACOS FROM RUBIOS AND 2 O.G. RIDER DVD'S AND AN O.G. RIDER HAT.
> AND A $25 GIFT CARD FROM CDC.
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF A VACATION THEY REMEMBER WILL ENTER TO WIN THE RAFFLE. THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CC
> *



CONGRATULATIONS #5 PLUMJUC THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ROYAL IMAGE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

johnnyc626 said:


> *MY JEFITA...SHE WAS HOT BACK IN THE DAY....*
> View attachment 387817


#19 johnnyc626 THANKS FOR SHARING THE PIC GOTTA LOVE OUR MOMS GOOD LUCK REDEMPTION 




1SEXY80 said:


> Heres One...
> View attachment 387873


YOU ARE STILL #17 THANKS FOR THE PIC 



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Yay! My phone is cooperating again
> Here's Rudey at last year's show.


#20 Rudey's-mommy I STILL REMEMBER WHEN HE TOOK THAT PICTURE WITH CHOLE I WAS WALKING BY LOOKING AT HIS PEDAL CAR GOOD LUCK ELITE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm: HERES YUR LAST TATTOO DAMIT! LOL! :boink:


#5 STILL ADAM BUT GOOD LUCK. WE STILL NEED 1 MORE LETS SEE THAT INK

THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR. 























[/QUOTE]
10 TO GO LETS SEE THEM HOT GIRLS ON YOUR RIDES.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A $50 GIFT CARD FROM JASON VAN NOY ALLSTATE AND 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER AND A HAT
> 
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR CLUB TATTOOED ON THEM LETS MAKE THIS ONE QUICK SHOW THAT INK OFF


ONLY 1 MORE TO GO LETS SEE THAT INK YOU SHOULD BE SO PROUD OF


----------



## pimp slap




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

supreme82 said:


> <IMG class=previewthumb id=vbattach_388017 alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/shows-events/388017-traffic-car-club-6th-annual-custom-car-show-november-13th-2011-100_5683.jpg" attachmentid="388017"> my family vac to sandiego @legoland


THANKS FOR SHARING THE PIC BRO AND ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT YOU WERE ONE TOO LATE KEEP ON PLAYING THERE'S MORE STUFF 




Latin Queen said:


> TTT!!! :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:




Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

pimp slap said:


>


#10 PIMP SLAP THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION USO AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## pimp slap




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A $50 GIFT CARD FROM JASON VAN NOY ALLSTATE AND 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER AND A HAT
> 
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR CLUB TATTOOED ON THEM LETS MAKE THIS ONE QUICK SHOW THAT INK OFF





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #3 Latin Luxury GOOD LUCK NICE WORK





FoolishinVegas said:


>


#4 FoolishinVegas CONGRATULATIONS YOU WON THE DRAWING THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT USO 

































SORRY I HAD THE NUMBERS MIXED UP


----------



## d1ulove2h8

man im on a dry spell.... lets get some more going on.... were only a week away, wut else u rollin out mark????


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

pimp slap said:


> #21PIMP SLAP GOOD LUCK USO THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
> 
> 
> 
> d1ulove2h8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> man im on a dry spell.... lets get some more going on.... were only a week away, wut else u rollin out mark????
> 
> 
> 
> :tears::rofl:  KEEP PLAYING VICTOR IT'S ALL LUCK :ugh:
Click to expand...


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #4 FoolishinVegas CONGRATULATIONS YOU WON THE DRAWING THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT USO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY I HAD THE NUMBERS MIXED UP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MIKE IS ALSO TAKING APPOINTMENTS AND WILL BE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW DOING SMALL TOUCH UPS IF NEEDED. THE NUMBER IS (909)460-2686

here some of mikes latest work


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

rolldawg213 said:


> #22 rolldawg213 thanks for your participation la gente good luck


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR. 
























8 TO GO LETS SEE THEM HOT GIRLS ON YOUR RIDES.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

For the record, I actually didn't want a model for a few reasons.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## Terco

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> For the record, I actually didn't want a model for a few reasons.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> MIKE IS ALSO TAKING APPOINTMENTS AND WILL BE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW DOING SMALL TOUCH UPS IF NEEDED. THE NUMBER IS (909)460-2686
> 
> here some of mikes latest work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAL NICE CLEAN WORK RITE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> For the record, I actually didn't want a model for a few reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #23 Fried Chicken Eater THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION THATS A NICE CONTINENTAL KIT GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Terco said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> Latin Luxury said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 388549
> TTT!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE BUMP
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FOR OUR NEXT PRIZE WE WILL BE RAFFLEING OFF A MOTOR FOR HYDRAULICS THE NEXT 8 PEOPLE TO POST A PICTURE OF THEIR SET UP WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. 
DONATED BY HOPPOS HYDRAULICS


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Inherited my uncle's cutlass while he goes on vacation for a couple of years 
Hope to get it running again before he comes home.


----------



## EZUP62

no set up i need one though


----------



## mrlowrider77




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

come on peeps we need 3 more set up pix n 7 more girls on car pix.... theres alot of prizes to be won here


----------



## johnnyc626

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> View attachment 388669


#1NEWSTYLEKING GOOD LUCK THANKS FOR THE PIC



d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 388674


#2d1ulove2h8 GOOD LUCK THANKS FOR THE PICS



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Inherited my uncle's cutlass while he goes on vacation for a couple of years
> Hope to get it running again before he comes home.


#3Rudey's-mommy THANKS FOR THE PIC HOPE TO SEE IT OUT SOON GOOD LUCK 



EZUP62 said:


> View attachment 388720
> no set up i need one though


#4 EZUP62 LOOKING REAL TIGHT GOODTIMES GOOD LUCK THANKS FOR THE PIC 



mrlowrider77 said:


>


#5 mrlowrider77 THANKS FOR THE PIC GOOD LUCK KINGS OF KINGS 



StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTMFT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP STREETSTYLE :thumbsup:



d1ulove2h8 said:


> come on peeps we need 3 more set up pix n 7 more girls on car pix.... theres alot of prizes to be won here


THANKS FOR RALLEYING THE PAGE VICTOR


----------



## d1ulove2h8

We have to keep this going. Wut other show do u know u can win stuff before the show, at the show, and even after show. Traffic is the ONLY one i ever see do that.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Damn Victor, ur all over this Contest!!!!! LOL. I need a new Motor for the cutty switches.


----------



## ElProfeJose

heres a picture of my set up


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 388766
> 
> 
> Damn Victor, ur all over this Contest!!!!! LOL. I need a new Motor for the cutty switches.



#6 81cutty'elite' WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? GOOD LUCK THANKS FOR THE PIC 


ElProfeJose said:


> heres a picture of my set up
> 
> View attachment 388767


#7 ElProfeJose THANKS FOR THE PIC GOOD LUCK 

ONE MORE LETS DO THIS


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #6 81cutty'elite' WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? GOOD LUCK THANKS FOR THE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for the Show! See you Sunday, you gonna stop by the store this week?


----------



## d1ulove2h8

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 388766
> 
> 
> Damn Victor, ur all over this Contest!!!!! LOL. I need a new Motor for the cutty switches.



im trying to see if i can fill up the bed of the escalade wit prizes. plus the bartering system is in full effect. lol :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

81cutty'elite' said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 81cutty'elite' WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? GOOD LUCK THANKS FOR THE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for the Show! See you Sunday, you gonna stop by the store this week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wuts ur company sponsoring with? i might just want to spray my ride...
Click to expand...


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

d1ulove2h8 said:


> 81cutty'elite' said:
> 
> 
> 
> wuts ur company sponsoring with? i might just want to spray my ride...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats for me and Mark to work out... lol
Click to expand...


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Victor told me to post this for another Prize you got going. My Daughter rolling with me in the Pomona Xmas Parade


----------



## d1ulove2h8

81cutty'elite' said:


> Victor told me to post this for another Prize you got going. My Daughter rolling with me in the Pomona Xmas Parade
> 
> View attachment 388773


lol... straight throwing out names... they gonna think were incahoots here... im just trying to get these raffles going on... the man said theres still lots of prizes


----------



## FoolishinVegas

.. Hope I made it!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

81cutty'elite' said:


> d1ulove2h8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats for me and Mark to work out... lol
> 
> 
> 
> TELL HIM ALBERT :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> rolldawg213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #7 rolldawg213 THANKS FOR THE PIC GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 81cutty'elite' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Victor told me to post this for another Prize you got going. My Daughter rolling with me in the Pomona Xmas Parade
> 
> View attachment 388773
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #24 81cutty'elite' GOOD LUCK THANKS FOR THE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> FoolishinVegas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Hope I made it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #8 FoolishinVegas GOOD LUCK USO THANKS FOR THE PIC
Click to expand...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Ok heres one of a Pretty Lady and My El Camino at the East LA Car Show.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR OUR NEXT PRIZE WE WILL BE RAFFLEING OFF A MOTOR FOR HYDRAULICS THE NEXT 8 PEOPLE TO POST A PICTURE OF THEIR SET UP WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN.
> DONATED BY HOPPOS HYDRAULICS





mrlowrider77 said:


>


CONGRATULATIONS #5 YOU WON . THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION KINGS OF KINGS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Richiecool69elka said:


> Ok heres one of a Pretty Lady and My El Camino at the East LA Car Show.
> View attachment 388848


#25 Richiecool69elka THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR. 
























5 TO GO LETS SEE THEM HOT GIRLS ON YOUR RIDES. LETS FINISH THIS ONE AND WE'LL START ANOTHER ONE TOO EASY TO GET MIXED UP.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Damn. I should have posted a pic of my set up.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

81cutty'elite' said:


> Victor told me to post this for another Prize you got going. My Daughter rolling with me in the Pomona Xmas Parade
> 
> View attachment 388773



Well in that case.....here's me and my daughter


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Well in that case.....here's me and my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [img[http://i.imgur.com/0NmkQ.jpg[/img]


lol bro u already entered this one,ur entry #23...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Well in that case.....here's me and my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [img[http://i.imgur.com/0NmkQ.jpg[/img]


#23 STILL ONLY ONE ENTRY PER CONTEST THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION 



Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Damn. I should have posted a pic of my set up.


KEEP ON IT THERE'S MORE STUFF TO COME


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lets have some rainy day raffles mark.... i know u can come up something crazy n off da wall.. lol


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

How much is it for a bike?... And can I still pre-reg?


----------



## andyodukes66

1 more week, then it's time Traffic....TTT


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

d1ulove2h8 said:


> lol bro u already entered this one,ur entry #23...


My bad, I was following 81cuts lead and thought it was seperate 


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #23 STILL ONLY ONE ENTRY PER CONTEST THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION
> 
> 
> KEEP ON IT THERE'S MORE STUFF TO COME


Definitely


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> How much is it for a bike?... And can I still pre-reg?


IT'S IN THE RAFFLE YOU BUY A RAFFLE TICKET FOR $1 THERE WILL BE RIMS AND A LOT OF OTHER STUFF 
JUST SHOW UP IN THE MORNING CARS & TRUCKS ARE $25 MOTORCYCLES, BIKE, AND PEDAL CARS ARE $10


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

andyodukes66 said:


> 1 more week, then it's time Traffic....TTT


HOPE IT'S ALL GOOD FOR BOTH SHOWS LO NUESTRO TO THE TOP THANKS FOR STOPPING BY ANDY :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HOPE IT'S ALL GOOD FOR BOTH SHOWS LO NUESTRO TO THE TOP THANKS FOR STOPPING BY ANDY :thumbsup:


No problem homie, gots to give love to my Traffic brothers out there. Good luck, even if it rains we're gonna make both shows crackin' on that Sunday. Ain't no stopping Traffic Car Club & Lo Nuestro Car Club...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

andyodukes66 said:


> No problem homie, gots to give love to my Traffic brothers out there. Good luck, even if it rains we're gonna make both shows crackin' on that Sunday. Ain't no stopping Traffic Car Club & Lo Nuestro Car Club...


GOTTA MAKE IT HAPPEN BROTHER. LO NUESTRO TO THE TOP.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

NEXT RAFFLE IS SPONSORED BY JOE BULLET EDITION THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED IN THE RAFFLE TO WIN $50 COLD CASH 

POST A PICTURE OF WHAT YOU ARE BRINGING TO THE SHOW.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

funniest thing that happened wasnt really to me but cause of me. we were leaving a picnic and i was hopping my roadmaster and the bag blew. the concusion was so hard n loud in knock one of the guys on his ass... does that count????


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

:wave:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

oh.... then i cant think of anything at the moment.......

so lets get some more pix in peeps for the other raffle, lets see them rides wit some girls on em


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IT'S IN THE RAFFLE YOU BUY A RAFFLE TICKET FOR $1 THERE WILL BE RIMS AND A LOT OF OTHER STUFF
> JUST SHOW UP IN THE MORNING CARS & TRUCKS ARE $25 MOTORCYCLES, BIKE, AND PEDAL CARS ARE $10


Cool thanks bro see you sunday!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Can't wait. One more week. Should be a great show.....
Traffic C.C. TTMFT!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> Cool thanks bro see you sunday!!!!!


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Can't wait. One more week. Should be a great show.....
> Traffic C.C. TTMFT!!!!


#1 ANGEL THANKS FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION STYLISTICS TTMFT GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## d1ulove2h8

im bringing this to load up all my prizes in...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> im bringing this to load up all my prizes in...
> View attachment 388966


#2d1ulove2h8 GOOD LUCK VICTOR


----------



## ElProfeJose

I'm bringing this : 











Does that count??
Hope fully $50 more after this raffle. Lol.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> I'm bringing this : $$
> Does that count??
> Hope fully $50 more after this raffle. Lol.


#3 POST A PICTURE OF MONEY AND IT WILL COUNT. GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## d1ulove2h8

posting this up for the homie albert _81cutty'elite'. he said this is wut hes rollin in on sunday. does it count mark?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

NEXT RAFFLE IS SPONSORED BY JOE BULLET EDITION THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED IN THE RAFFLE TO WIN $50 COLD CASH 

POST A PICTURE OF WHAT YOU ARE BRINGING TO THE SHOW. 















[/QUOTE]

12 more to go $50 who wants it? lets see them pics



d1ulove2h8 said:


> posting this up for the homie albert _81cutty'elite'. he said this is wut hes rollin in on sunday. does it count mark?
> View attachment 388972


sorry it doesn't count everyone has to post their own. get on the horn call him up


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 TO GO LETS SEE THEM HOT GIRLS ON YOUR RIDES. LETS FINISH THIS ONE AND WE'LL START ANOTHER ONE TOO EASY TO GET MIXED UP.


----------



## sp00kyi3

be there wit my 87


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

sp00kyi3 said:


> View attachment 388975
> be there wit my 87


#4sp00kyi3 thanks for your participation ol' skool wayz good luck


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>



man i say we give this one a deadline cause its the one thats taken the longest. i kust had to go back like 10 pages just to see wut number i was...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> man i say we give this one a deadline cause its the one thats taken the longest. i kust had to go back like 10 pages just to see wut number i was...


it is what it is 5 more. if no one gets it we'll raffle it off at the show


----------



## rolldawg213

RAIN OR SHINE WE'LL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

rolldawg213 said:


> RAIN OR SHINE WE'LL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!


#5 rolldawg213 thanks for your support good luck la gente:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

i'll be driving this to the show!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

rolldawg213 said:


> i'll be driving this to the show!!!!


#5 rolldawg213 good luck


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Gonna take my little monster  
Omg. So excited. 3 day weekend and a great show.
Cant get any better than that


----------



## d1ulove2h8

COME ON PEEPS WE NEED 5 MORE ENTRIES FOR THE "CARS WITH GIRLS" RAFFLE. LETS PASS THE WORD TO OUR FELLOW PEEPS TO GET IN ON THIS RAFFLE.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Rudey's-mommy said:


> Gonna take my little monster
> Omg. So excited. 3 day weekend and a great show.
> Cant get any better than that


#6 Rudey's-mommy thanks for your support elite good luck


----------



## johnnyc626

WE WILL BE ROLLIN IN...


----------



## Vm0m0




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

I'LL BRING CHOLE & STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626

:nicoderm:


----------



## hcat54

I'll be roll'n! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdude13

TOY STORY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

johnnyc626 said:


> View attachment 388982
> WE WILL BE ROLLIN IN...


#7johnnyc626 good luck redemption thanks for the support



Vm0m0 said:


> View attachment 388986


#8Vm0m0 good luck viejitos thanks for the support




NEWSTYLEKING said:


> View attachment 388984
> 
> I'LL BRING CHOLE & STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


#9NEWSTYLEKING good luck streetlow thanks for the support



hcat54 said:


> I'll be roll'n! :biggrin:


#10hcat54 good luck caliriders thanks for the support



lowdude13 said:


> TOY STORY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> View attachment 389000


#11lowdude13 thanks for the support good luck. toy story in the house.


----------



## jr. maniacos

MANIACOS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Wicked95

This is what my son is going to be showing.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

jr. maniacos said:


> MANIACOS WILL BE THERE!


:thumbsup:thanks for the support maniacos



Wicked95 said:


> This is what my son is going to be showing.


#12Wicked95 thanks for the support good luck best of friends


----------



## plumjuc

:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

See you there!!


----------



## G2G_Al

You know the Lady should be there!!


----------



## mrmc1959

TO THE TOPuffin:Est cruizers will be there


----------



## AmericanBully4Life




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

plumjuc said:


> :thumbsup:


#13plumjuc THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOOD LUCK ROYAL IMAGE 



81cutty'elite' said:


> See you there!!
> View attachment 389024


#14 81cutty'elite' THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOOD LUCK ELITE 


G2G_Al said:


> You know the Lady should be there!!


#15 G2G_Al THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GOOD LUCK G2G


----------



## johnnyc626

hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mrmc1959 said:


> TO THE TOPuffin:Est cruizers will be there


THANKS FOR THE BUMP E. ST CRUIZERS 



AmericanBully4Life said:


>


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BEST OF FRIENDS ONE TOO LATE KEEP ON TRYING THERES MORE STUFF. POST A PIC OFA GIRL ON YOUR CAR


----------



## d1ulove2h8

:rimshot::run::run:hno:


----------



## cook1970

BUMBER
U
M
B
E
READY OR NOT 1 WEEK AWAY:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridincalivato

dang... lookin like rain next weekend...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> NEXT RAFFLE IS SPONSORED BY JOE BULLET EDITION THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE WILL BE ENTERED IN THE RAFFLE TO WIN $50 COLD CASH
> 
> POST A PICTURE OF WHAT YOU ARE BRINGING TO THE SHOW.





#11lowdude13 thanks for the support good luck. toy story in the house. 

CONGRTS YOU WON #11


----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #11lowdude13 thanks for the support good luck. toy story in the house.
> 
> CONGRTS YOU WON #11


:h5:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

can we get 5 more pix of of cars wit gurls????


----------



## johnnyc626

d1ulove2h8 said:


> can we get 5 more pix of of cars wit gurls????


:werd:


----------



## johnnyc626

d1ulove2h8 said:


> can we get 5 more pix of of cars wit gurls????


HEY ,IS MY BEER GUNNA BE ON ICE BROTHA???


----------



## d1ulove2h8

johnnyc626 said:


> :werd:



did u post one yet??? pass the wire n get some of ur homies in on this,,,


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> can we get 5 more pix of of cars wit gurls????












YEEEA! CHUY WANTS TO SEE 5 MORE HOT WOMEN! WHAT'S UP NOBODY CAN TAKE PICTURES OF GIRLS ON YOUR CARS? WHERE'S ALL THE COCHINOS


----------



## d1ulove2h8

johnnyc626 said:


> HEY ,IS MY BEER GUNNA BE ON ICE BROTHA???


yeah i heard it was suppose to be ready for consumption...


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> YEEEA! CHUY WANTS TO SEE 5 MORE HOT WOMEN! WHAT'S UP NOBODY CAN TAKE PICTURES OF GIRLS ON YOUR CARS? WHERE'S ALL THE COCHINOS



dude did u have da ac on full blast? chuys hair looks like gettin a face full of wind


----------



## johnnyc626

d1ulove2h8 said:


> did u post one yet??? pass the wire n get some of ur homies in on this,,,


:yes:


----------



## chonga

:wave: next year xo


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


I can't believe this one is still going ! . . can I just post a few pics of a couple different girls on the ride and take the rest of the numbers for the raffle..!!? :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

FoolishinVegas said:


> I can't believe this one is still going ! . . can I just post a few pics of a couple different girls on the ride and take the rest of the numbers for the raffle..!!? :biggrin::biggrin:


lol hit up some of the homies up n tell them to jump in on this one, its been going on for wayyyyyy to long:roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose

d1ulove2h8 said:


> lol hit up some of the homies up n tell them to jump in on this one, its been going on for wayyyyyy to long:roflmao:



:werd:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB SHOW NEXT WEEK!!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB SHOW NEXT WEEK!!!!


DAMN THE FORCAST SAYS IT'S GOING TO RAIN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY HOPE IT CHANGES DURING THE WEEK


----------



## johnnyc626

d1ulove2h8 said:


> yeah i heard it was suppose to be ready for consumption...


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> DAMN THE FORCAST SAYS IT'S GOING TO RAIN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY HOPE IT CHANGES DURING THE WEEK


:banghead::shh::uh:


----------



## choco74

Oc memories will be there hell yeaaaaaa


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> DAMN THE FORCAST SAYS IT'S GOING TO RAIN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY HOPE IT CHANGES DURING THE WEEK


I KNOW I WAS LOOKIN AT THAT FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Latin Luxury

rain go a way 4 this show TTT 4 TRAFFIC!!!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Gonna have to do the "NO RAIN DANCE"


----------



## 1SEXY80

Much Love For TRAFFIC. Way To Keep The Pre-Show Raffle Going. Good Way To Kick The Show Off. Looking Forward To The Show...


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> I KNOW I WAS LOOKIN AT THAT FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


LETS DO THE RAIN DANCE SMILEY LOL:yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> LETS DO THE RAIN DANCE SMILEY LOL:yes:


im on it already


----------



## guss68imp

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 389141
> rain go a way 4 this show TTT 4 TRAFFIC!!!!!!


TTTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> im on it already


hahaha thats right


----------



## sg226

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sp00kyi3

here one i found got more but wifes around lol


----------



## mrlowrider77

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB SHOW NEXT WEEK!!!!



TTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 TO GO LETS SEE THEM HOT GIRLS ON YOUR RIDES. LETS FINISH THIS ONE AND WE'LL START ANOTHER ONE TOO EASY TO GET MIXED UP.


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 5 TO GO LETS SEE THEM HOT GIRLS ON YOUR RIDES. LETS FINISH THIS ONE AND WE'LL START ANOTHER ONE TOO EASY TO GET MIXED UP.


will this be ok? my wife & daughter cruisin elysian park.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 389141
> rain go a way 4 this show TTT 4 TRAFFIC!!!!!!


thanks for the go away rain dance



1SEXY80 said:


> Much Love For TRAFFIC. Way To Keep The Pre-Show Raffle Going. Good Way To Kick The Show Off. Looking Forward To The Show...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389168


:thumbsup:



66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> LETS DO THE RAIN DANCE SMILEY LOL:yes:


hell yea



smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> im on it already


keep it up smiley. thanks



sp00kyi3 said:


> View attachment 389205
> here one i found got more but wifes around lol


#26sp00kyi3 thanks for the support o'l skoolwayz good luck



5Six Bel Air said:


> will this be ok? my wife & daughter cruisin elysian park.


#275Six Bel Air thanks for the support good luck


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

IT LOOKS LIKE MOTHER NATURE DON'T WANT TO SPREAD HER LEGS THIS WEEKEND. WE'RE GONNA KEEP ON LOOKING AT THE WEATHER. BUT IF NOT WE WILL GO TO ANOTHER DAY IN THE FUTURE WE ARE NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONES FEET SO WE WILL POSTPONE IT FOR 3 OR 4 MONTHS. LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST. WE THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT WE'LL KNOW BY WEDNESDAY. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CC


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE MOTHER NATURE DON'T WANT TO SPREAD HER LEGS THIS WEEKEND. WE'RE GONNA KEEP ON LOOKING AT THE WEATHER. BUT IF NOT WE WILL GO TO ANOTHER DAY IN THE FUTURE WE ARE NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONES FEET SO WE WILL POSTPONE IT FOR 3 OR 4 MONTHS. LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST. WE THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT WE'LL KNOW BY WEDNESDAY. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CC


damn this sucks.... we'll just keep our fingers crossed 








hope da prizes dont have expiration dates hno:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE MOTHER NATURE DON'T WANT TO SPREAD HER LEGS THIS WEEKEND. WE'RE GONNA KEEP ON LOOKING AT THE WEATHER. BUT IF NOT WE WILL GO TO ANOTHER DAY IN THE FUTURE WE ARE NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONES FEET SO WE WILL POSTPONE IT FOR 3 OR 4 MONTHS. LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST. WE THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT WE'LL KNOW BY WEDNESDAY. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CC


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE MOTHER NATURE DON'T WANT TO SPREAD HER LEGS THIS WEEKEND. WE'RE GONNA KEEP ON LOOKING AT THE WEATHER. BUT IF NOT WE WILL GO TO ANOTHER DAY IN THE FUTURE WE ARE NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONES FEET SO WE WILL POSTPONE IT FOR 3 OR 4 MONTHS. LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST. WE THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT WE'LL KNOW BY WEDNESDAY. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CC
> 
> :thumbsup: NO MATTER WHAT THIS WEEKEND OR AT A LATER DATE THE SHOW WILL OFF THE HOOK:thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

d1ulove2h8 said:


> lol bro u already entered this one,ur entry #23...





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #23 STILL ONLY ONE ENTRY PER CONTEST THANKS FOR THE PARTICIPATION
> 
> 
> KEEP ON IT THERE'S MORE STUFF TO COME





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE MOTHER NATURE DON'T WANT TO SPREAD HER LEGS THIS WEEKEND. WE'RE GONNA KEEP ON LOOKING AT THE WEATHER. BUT IF NOT WE WILL GO TO ANOTHER DAY IN THE FUTURE WE ARE NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONES FEET SO WE WILL POSTPONE IT FOR 3 OR 4 MONTHS. LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST. WE THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT WE'LL KNOW BY WEDNESDAY. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CC


I wouldn't sweat it right now. The double doppler radar system is only accurate for its three day forecasts. Anything beyond that has lower accuracy.


----------



## supreme82

LETS KEEP OUR FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE MOTHER NATURE DON'T WANT TO SPREAD HER LEGS THIS WEEKEND. WE'RE GONNA KEEP ON LOOKING AT THE WEATHER. BUT IF NOT WE WILL GO TO ANOTHER DAY IN THE FUTURE WE ARE NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONES FEET SO WE WILL POSTPONE IT FOR 3 OR 4 MONTHS. LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST. WE THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT WE'LL KNOW BY WEDNESDAY. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CC


We're with you either way Uce! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## TATTOOBLU67ELKO

RAIN RAIN GO AWAY.......... DOING THE RAIN DANCE...... CROSSING THE FINGERS...... DOING IT ALL!!!!


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE MOTHER NATURE DON'T WANT TO SPREAD HER LEGS THIS WEEKEND. WE'RE GONNA KEEP ON LOOKING AT THE WEATHER. BUT IF NOT WE WILL GO TO ANOTHER DAY IN THE FUTURE WE ARE NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONES FEET SO WE WILL POSTPONE IT FOR 3 OR 4 MONTHS. LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST. WE THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT WE'LL KNOW BY WEDNESDAY. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CC


 :thumbsup: WELL SAID MARK!! I C COUPLE TOES GETTIN STEPPED ON ALREADY ON LAYITLOW! DATS WHY CLUBS OUT THUR GOTTA SHOP FOR DATES! :boink:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE MOTHER NATURE DON'T WANT TO SPREAD HER LEGS THIS WEEKEND. WE'RE GONNA KEEP ON LOOKING AT THE WEATHER. BUT IF NOT WE WILL GO TO ANOTHER DAY IN THE FUTURE WE ARE NOT TRYING TO STEP ON ANYONES FEET SO WE WILL POSTPONE IT FOR 3 OR 4 MONTHS. LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST. WE THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT WE'LL KNOW BY WEDNESDAY. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CC


WELL SAID MARK AND IF U GUYS CHANGE THE CAR SHOW DUE TO RAIN WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT... THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD GO DONT STEP ON ANYBODY ELSE'S TOES BUT SOME PEOPLE STILL TRY TO DO SHOWS THE SAME DAY AS YOUR'S OR OUR EVENTS AND THATS NOT COOL:nosad:, HOPE IT DOESNT RAIN MARK ME AND SMILEY AND OTHER GUYS ARE DOING THE RAIN DANCE LOL BUT PRAY FOR A GOOD DAY SUNDAY TTT FOR TRAFFIC CC


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: WELL SAID MARK!! I C COUPLE TOES GETTIN STEPPED ON ALREADY ON LAYITLOW! DATS WHY CLUBS OUT THUR GOTTA SHOP FOR DATES! :boink:


X66 BROTHER


----------



## DIRK DIGLER

*come on man! it better not rain! im busting my back trying to get sunday off from work!!! FUCK YOU RAIN!*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

:nicoderm:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Bump


----------



## 65ragrider

GOOD TIMES C.C WILL SUPPORT ANY DAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

THATS RIGHT LATIN LUXURY C.C.B.C IS THERE TO SUPPORT ANY DAY JUST LET US NO AND WE R THERE 4 TRAFFIC C.C WAS UP TO ALL THE HOMIE!!!AND WAS UP JOE FROM GOOD TIMES:wave:


----------



## johnnyc626

:bowrofl: *NO RAIN!!!*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

johnnyc626 said:


> :bowrofl: *NO RAIN!!!*












KEEP THE DANCING GOIN!


----------



## sg226

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> KEEP THE DANCING GOIN!


X1000's


----------



## johnnyc626

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> KEEP THE DANCING GOIN!


 IT'S WORKING.....:bowrofl:​NO RAIN!!!!!


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

sg226 said:


> X1000's


OMG!!!"  thanks for the update. I woke up this morning and it was the first thing i checked but it still said it was gonna rain. Good to see that it might be a good day after all.


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> KEEP THE DANCING GOIN!


yayyyy went down to 20% chance of rain thats pretty much its not going to rain keep that rain dance going guys


----------



## supreme82

X82 KEEP IT GOING


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

supreme82 said:


> X82 KEEP IT GOING


WHATS UP JUAN SEE YOU GUYS THERE AT THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW


----------



## supreme82

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> WHATS UP JUAN SEE YOU GUYS THERE AT THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW


*YES SIR!*


----------



## TATTOOBLU67ELKO

THATS RIGHT KEEP THE DANCING GOING JUST IN CASE MOTHER NATURE CHANGES HER MIND!!!


----------



## nobueno

It's looking good for Sunday! Keep doing the "no rain" dance everyone!


----------



## King61




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!:bowrofl:RAIN GO A WAY:bowrofl:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

dont worry bout anything mark, every year its da same ol thing. it rains a few days before but it hasnt stopped ur shows.... if i remember correctly didnt it even rain all da night before of ur first show? lets just get ready for one bad ass show....



and lets keep these raffles going too :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT AT THE HYATT PLACE AND LUNCH FOR 2 AT ISLAND BURGERS AND 2 T-SHIRTS HIS AND HERS FROM MOVIN VIOLATION POST A PICTURE OF THE HOTTEST GIRL YOU'VE HAD ON YOUR CAR, BIKE ,TRUCK ,MOTORCYCLE , OR PEDAL CAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY A FEW MORE TO GO LETS SEE SOME HOT PICS




lets get back in the swing of things.....only a few more pix needed to finish this one.... i know theres alot more pix still out there, lets see them


----------



## supreme82

d1ulove2h8 said:


> dont worry bout anything mark, every year its da same ol thing. it rains a few days before but it hasnt stopped ur shows.... if i remember correctly didnt it even rain all da night before of ur first show? lets just get ready for one bad ass show....
> 
> 
> 
> and lets keep these raffles going too :thumbsup:


your right bro. i member busting out the shammy, wiped down the car and rolled out. it turned out to be a nice day. BACK TO THE TOP TRAFFIC. LETS KEEP IT GOING..


----------



## d1ulove2h8

supreme82 said:


> your right bro. i member busting out the shammy, wiped down the car and rolled out. it turned out to be a nice day. BACK TO THE TOP TRAFFIC. LETS KEEP IT GOING..


post a pic of ur ride wit a female to be entered in this raffle...


----------



## supreme82

d1ulove2h8 said:


> post a pic of ur ride wit a female to be entered in this raffle...


MAN IVE TRYING TO FIND PICS FROM BACK IN THE DAY. BELEIVE ME IVE BEEN TRYING TO WIN ON A FEW RAFFLES ALREADY..


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:worship: TOGETHER WANTS 2 DOO IT SICK AGAIN, DAAMIT! [email protected] DIS RAIN! :rant:


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave: "TRAFFIC" :boink:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT KEEP THOSE FINGERS CROSSED FOR NO RAIN I MEAN NO CHANCES OF RAIN WE WANNA MAKE THIS A SHOW NOT JUST FOR THE LOCALS BUT FOR THE OUT OF TOWNERS ITS NOT A GOOD THING TO BE DRIVING IN THE RAIN ESPECIALLY WITH SOMETHING YOU LOVE SO MUCH LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST 
THANK YOU TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS MUCH LOVE FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ACCUSED BAIL BONDS FOR BEING A SPONSOR BE SURE TO STOP BY THEIR BOOTH THEY WILL BE GIVING THESE OUT AND A BIG THANKS TO MIKE TIPPETTS FOR HIS SPONSORSHIP


----------



## Vm0m0

wut up big mark........


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up big mark........


NOTHING MUCH DANNY JUST BITING MY NAILS GOT NOTHING LEFT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT KEEP THOSE FINGERS CROSSED FOR NO RAIN I MEAN NO CHANCES OF RAIN WE WANNA MAKE THIS A SHOW NOT JUST FOR THE LOCALS BUT FOR THE OUT OF TOWNERS ITS NOT A GOOD THING TO BE DRIVING IN THE RAIN ESPECIALLY WITH SOMETHING YOU LOVE SO MUCH LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST
> THANK YOU TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS MUCH LOVE FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


 :thumbsup: YUR RITE MARK, JUST HANG IN THUR 'TRAFFIC' DA LORD DOES THINGS 4 A REASON BROTHER! :boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:worship: MIKE TIPPETTS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! :boink:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship: MIKE TIPPETTS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! :boink:


thats the man with 1000 uses. not only does he pinstripes. he makes shirts, does stickers, has a laundrymat, sells candy almonds and tells the best stories...


----------



## paul.a

t t t t:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship: MIKE TIPPETTS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! :boink:
> 
> HELL YEA HE'S A GOOD GUY. :thumbsup:THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT BRO NICE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> d1ulove2h8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats the man with 1000 uses. not only does he pinstripes. he makes shirts, does stickers, has a laundrymat, sells candy almonds and tells the best stories...
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YEA VICTOR. MIKE TIPPETTS HAS SOME GOOD SKILLS AND SOME GREAT STORIES
Click to expand...


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ACCUSED BAIL BONDS FOR BEING A SPONSOR BE SURE TO STOP BY THEIR BOOTH THEY WILL BE GIVING THESE OUT AND A BIG THANKS TO MIKE TIPPETTS FOR HIS SPONSORSHIP


Well me personally, I used Remedy Bail Bonds 1-800-BAIL-ME-OUT!! Really, i did.


----------



## bigtroubles1

weather shows clear on sunday .. so dnt cancel it to early.. it shows rain fri and sat .. but clearing on sunday morning


----------



## djmikethecholodj

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> WELL SAID MARK AND IF U GUYS CHANGE THE CAR SHOW DUE TO RAIN WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT... THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD GO DONT STEP ON ANYBODY ELSE'S TOES BUT SOME PEOPLE STILL TRY TO DO SHOWS THE SAME DAY AS YOUR'S OR OUR EVENTS AND THATS NOT COOL:nosad:, HOPE IT DOESNT RAIN MARK ME AND SMILEY AND OTHER GUYS ARE DOING THE RAIN DANCE LOL BUT PRAY FOR A GOOD DAY SUNDAY TTT FOR TRAFFIC CC


well save those dance moves for the dance contest brother. It's going down..Trophy for the kids and plaques and a cash prize for the adults.


----------



## pimp slap

Says 61 clear


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship: TOGETHER WANTS 2 DOO IT SICK AGAIN, DAAMIT! [email protected] DIS RAIN! :rant:


LOOKING GOOD TOGETHER CC


----------



## cook1970

TRAFFIC:nicoderm:
R
A
F
F
I
COOK1970


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT

:yes: LETS DO THIS :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

MR.MIKE63GT said:


> :yes: LETS DO THIS :thumbsup:


X2 GT EAST LA,818,VENTURA,SGV,I.E,RAG chapter are READY


----------



## d1ulove2h8

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG MARK!!!!


----------



## Vm0m0

HAPPY BRITHDAY BIG MARK......


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

It's wednesday, DON'T CANCEL!! All will turn out well.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

A BIG HAPPY BRITHDAY TO THE HOMIE MARK!!!! WAS UP TRAFFIC TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

Have a Blessed Birthday Mark!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I don't know but i've been told,
Mark from Traffic is getting old!!
Have a good one brother.


----------



## EL RAIDER

Sapo Verde Mark enjoy the culo buffet


----------



## bigtroubles1

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> X2 GT EAST LA,818,VENTURA,SGV,I.E,RAG chapter are READY


Were gnna be out there deep looking sic az fuc


----------



## Movin' Violation

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc. 

P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love. 
Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do. 



Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


----------



## supreme82

CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. LETS DO THIS FOR THE KIDS PEOPLE.


----------



## EZUP62

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


 DAMN THEAT SUCKS I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW BUT ILL DEFINATLY BE THERER FOR THE TOY DRIVE....


----------



## Movin' Violation

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


We'll be there with some toys Mark!


----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

YEAH LET'S DO THIS FOR THE KIDS!!! LATINS FINEST TTT WE BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


----------



## djmikethecholodj

A car show turned in to a straight toy drive. That is a good idea. See everyone out there. Who knows, there might still be a dance off if there is enough kids.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> A car show turned in to a straight toy drive. That is a good idea. See everyone out there. Who knows, there might still be a dance off if there is enough kids.


we still got a couple trophies for that :thumbsup: Get that music pumping Mr. DJ


----------



## Latin Luxury

WE WILL STILL B THERE AND 4 THE KIDS!!!! TTT 4 ALL THE KID:h5:S


----------



## johnnyc626

LOUIE A 62 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK


X2..:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Thank you for all your birthday shout outs much love Traffic 58


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK!!!!:wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1

GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE


----------



## falken3ce

ttt


----------



## Sporty67

Ontario classics is looking forward to new date for big traffic all our members ready for our super show close to home the traffic show to the top traffic


----------



## aztec1

Sorry to hear AZTEC IMAGE bakersfield was really look forward to ur show but whatever other date u guys pick ,we will be there to back u guys up ... And hopefully we can see u guys at our show April ,22 big what's up to traffic c.c.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TTT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK TRAFFIC 58 :thumbsup:








FR: COLD BLODED 65 T T T T


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

We'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc. 

P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love. 
Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do. 



Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm 











We will be having a top 10 awards and top 5 for the young ones
and a club participation award. We're trying to make this something good for the kids to enjoy Christmas.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB MAKE N IT HAPPEN 4 THE KIDS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT FRIENDS & FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

Ontario classics is looking forward to new date for big traffic all our members ready for our super show close to home the traffic show to the top traffic


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE'RE GONNA BE GIVING 2 TICKETS TO THE ONE WHO BRINGS THE MOST TOYS TO THIS EVENT. AND 2 TICKETS TO THE RUNNER UP FOR GEORGE LOPEZ JANUARY 28, 2012 AT 8:00 PM SHOWING CITIZENS BANK ARENA. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR HELPING OUT THE KIDS.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Sporty67 said:


> Ontario classics is looking forward to new date for big traffic all our members ready for our super show close to home the traffic show to the top traffic


THANKS ONTARIO CLASSICS MUCH LOVE TRAFFIC


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> We'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be having a top 10 awards and top 5 for the young ones
> and a club participation award. We're trying to make this something good for the kids to enjoy Christmas.


T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL

IN CASE YOU ARE STILL DOING TO RAFFLES FOR THE SHOW MARK FOR WHATEVER DATE IT IS YOU KNOW ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RI82REGAL said:


> IN CASE YOU ARE STILL DOING TO RAFFLES FOR THE SHOW MARK FOR WHATEVER DATE IT IS YOU KNOW ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE


GOTTA GO BACK AND CHECK FOR YOUR NUMBER IT WILL COUNT. ALL RAFFLES WON IN THE PAST WILL BE GIVEN RIGHT BEFORE OUR FUTURE SHOW
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ROYAL IMAGE I THINK LIKE 2 OR 3 LEFT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GOTTA GO BACK AND CHECK FOR YOUR NUMBER IT WILL COUNT. ALL RAFFLES WON IN THE PAST WILL BE GIVEN RIGHT BEFORE OUR FUTURE SHOW
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ROYAL IMAGE I THINK LIKE 2 OR 3 LEFT



hes #28, finally were almost done with this one. ona brighter note that gives us a few more months of prizes to win


----------



## paul.a

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95

Best of Friends LA will be there no matter what the weather is.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:rimshot: HAPPY B-DAY BIG MARK, WILL B IN DA HOUSE! :naughty:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

d1ulove2h8 said:


> hes #28, finally were almost done with this one. ona brighter note that gives us a few more months of prizes to win


 :nono: DA HELL WITH DA PRIZES, ITS ALL BOUT SUPORT & HAVING A GREAT TIME! LOL! :rimshot:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:loco: DIS SICK GUY CANT WAIT! :rofl:


----------



## LostCastaway




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

El Aztec Pride said:


> :loco: DIS SICK GUY CANT WAIT! :rofl:


 :dunno: WTF? HES SICK!! LOL! :boink:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:rimshot: HAPPY B-DAY MARK!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Wicked95

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
The new date is Nov. 26,2011. 
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


----------



## RO INDIO 321

last year TRAFFIC CC show...............


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> We'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be having a top 10 awards and top 5 for the young ones
> and a club participation award. We're trying to make this something good for the kids to enjoy Christmas.




HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAD.


----------



## RO INDIO 321

come and join us to our 6th annual toy drive & car show ..more info hit me up 760-601-4447 orlando .. CASH PRIZES FOR BEST OF CATEGORIES BEST CAR $100.00,BEST TRUCK $100.00, BEST BOMB $ 100.00 . AND BEST OF SHOW .TROPHYS AND CASH.......................LETS HAVE A GOOD DAY................... FANTASY SPRINGS CASINO IN INDIO ......


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

RO INDIO 321 said:


> last year TRAFFIC CC show...............
> ROLLERS ONLY THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE




----------



## andyodukes66

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB MAKE N IT HAPPEN 4 THE KIDS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT FRIENDS & FAMILY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the cancellation due to the weather, but I like how you switched it up to a Toy Drive. Thumbs up to Traffic C.C., good luck with the Toy Drive and much success. At least when you set up the new date, i'll be able to attend. Can't wait to see the new date to support Traffic Car Club.....Happy Birthday Homie, hope you had a great day...
Click to expand...


----------



## ElProfeJose

Looking forward to the new date. TTT


----------



## cook1970

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK........
A
P
P
Y
B
I
R
T
H
D
A
YOU HAVE A GOOD DAY BRO...... 
FROM THE HUERTA FAMILY


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> We'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be having a top 10 awards and top 5 for the young ones
> and a club participation award. We're trying to make this something good for the kids to enjoy Christmas.





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE'RE GONNA BE GIVING 2 TICKETS TO THE ONE WHO BRINGS THE MOST TOYS TO THIS EVENT. AND 2 TICKETS TO THE RUNNER UP FOR GEORGE LOPEZ JANUARY 28, 2012 AT 8:00 PM SHOWING CITIZENS BANK ARENA. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR HELPING OUT THE KIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GONNA BE A GOOD ONE!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK  :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> We'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be having a top 10 awards and top 5 for the young ones
> and a club participation award. We're trying to make this something good for the kids to enjoy Christmas.


----------



## mrlowrider77

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## tequila sunrise

weather reports say no rain sunday. supposed to taper off sat pm.if so, will the car show still go on??


----------



## nobueno

Stephanie & I will be there to support the toy drive!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

mrlowrider77 said:


> TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE


:thumbsup:



nobueno said:


> Stephanie & I will be there to support the toy drive!


:thumbsup:


TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

man its like a ghost town in here... dont let the weather bring this down... lets keep this going for the homies from Traffic cc. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65

Forecast says no rain on Sunday let's do this


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. YOU MAKE IT HAPPEN. LETS MAKE THIS SPECIAL FOR ALL THE KIDS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. YOU MAKE IT HAPPEN. LETS MAKE THIS SPECIAL FOR ALL THE KIDS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


*REDEMPTION C.C. WILL BE ROLLIN THRU MARK...:thumbsup:*


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

YOU KNOW TOGETHER C.C WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Hey adam, is Together still going to be selling those home made cookies from scratch? Drop by my booth and i will get some. Not bad for only a buck.


----------



## choco74

Oc memories will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

choco74 said:


> Oc memories will be there


HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY MARK FROM CLASSIC STYLE CC


----------



## johnnyc626

djmikethecholodj said:


> Hey adam, is Together still going to be selling those home made cookies from scratch? Drop by my booth and i will get some. Not bad for only a buck.


:drama:


----------



## Lolophill13

TO THE TOP


----------



## kandylac

so its still on for Sunday? I was told it was cancelled due to weather.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB MAKE N IT HAPPEN 4 THE KIDS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT FRIENDS & FAMILY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WE'RE GONNA BE GIVING 2 TICKETS TO THE ONE WHO BRINGS THE MOST TOYS TO THIS EVENT. AND 2 TICKETS TO THE RUNNER UP FOR GEORGE LOPEZ JANUARY 28, 2012 AT 8:00 PM SHOWING CITIZENS BANK ARENA. OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR HELPING OUT THE KIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets do this for the kids:yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## cherry 64

LOUIE A 62 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARK


Happy bday mark


----------



## LOUIE A 62

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets do this for the kids:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> T T T:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## tequila sunrise

so this is still a toy drive, no more car show for this weekend?



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. YOU MAKE IT HAPPEN. LETS MAKE THIS SPECIAL FOR ALL THE KIDS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> A car show turned in to a straight toy drive. That is a good idea. See everyone out there. Who knows, there might still be a dance off if there is enough kids.


FOR THE DANCE CONTEST CHOLO.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

tequila sunrise said:


> so this is still a toy drive, no more car show for this weekend?


IT'S A TOY DRIVE THE CAR SHOW WILL BE HELD AT A LATER DATE.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## supreme82

_*TTT*_


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

supreme82 said:


> _*TTT*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82

MARK PM SENT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LETS MAKE A LOT OF KIDS SMILE


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Wicked95 said:


> Best of Friends LA will be there no matter what the weather is.


:thumbsup:



El Aztec Pride said:


> :rimshot: HAPPY B-DAY BIG MARK, WILL B IN DA HOUSE! :naughty:


:thumbsup:



andyodukes66 said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the cancellation due to the weather, but I like how you switched it up to a Toy Drive. Thumbs up to Traffic C.C., good luck with the Toy Drive and much success. At least when you set up the new date, i'll be able to attend. Can't wait to see the new date to support Traffic Car Club.....Happy Birthday Homie, hope you had a great day...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the new date. TTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Latin Luxury said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 390693
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> EL RAIDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrlowrider77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes::h5:
> 
> 
> 
> nobueno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie & I will be there to support the toy drive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup::h5:
> 
> 
> 
> sinisster65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forecast says no rain on Sunday let's do this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> johnnyc626 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *REDEMPTION C.C. WILL BE ROLLIN THRU MARK...:thumbsup:*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup::h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

FINR'N'BLU said:


> YOU KNOW TOGETHER C.C WILL BE THERE!!!!!


:yes::h5:



choco74 said:


> Oc memories will be there


:thumbsup::h5:



Lolophill13 said:


> TO THE TOP


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:TTT!!!!!!


:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

bigtroubles1 said:


> Were gnna be out there deep looking sic az fuc


:thumbsup::h5:



supreme82 said:


> CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. LETS DO THIS FOR THE KIDS PEOPLE.


:thumbsup::h5:



EZUP62 said:


> DAMN THEAT SUCKS I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW BUT ILL DEFINATLY BE THERER FOR THE TOY DRIVE....


:thumbsup::h5:



Movin' Violation said:


> We'll be there with some toys Mark!





Mr. Grizzly said:


> YEAH LET'S DO THIS FOR THE KIDS!!! LATINS FINEST TTT WE BE THERE :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::h5:



Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 390379
> WE WILL STILL B THERE AND 4 THE KIDS!!!! TTT 4 ALL THE KID:h5:S


:h5::thumbsup:



bigtroubles1 said:


> GOODTIMES IE WILL BE THERE


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IT'S A TOY DRIVE THE CAR SHOW WILL BE HELD AT A LATER DATE.


$5 toy for cars, trucks, bikes. lets do this for the kids. thanks for all the support from all the clubs and solo riders. ontario firetruck will be there giving out fire badges and channel 7 should be covering it. lets show them how the raza does it


----------



## STYLECC61

I WILL BE THERE AFTER OUR MEETING:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66

Tomorrow is the day!!!! Good Luck with the Toy Drive Traffic. Everyone go out and support Traffic Car Club and put a smile on a kids face this holiday season. Lo Nuestro Car Club supports Traffic Car Club's Toy Drive. Let's have a great time tomorrow at the Toy Drives.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

STYLECC61 said:


> I WILL BE THERE AFTER OUR MEETING:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



andyodukes66 said:


> Tomorrow is the day!!!! Good Luck with the Toy Drive Traffic. Everyone go out and support Traffic Car Club and put a smile on a kids face this holiday season. Lo Nuestro Car Club supports Traffic Car Club's Toy Drive. Let's have a great time tomorrow at the Toy Drives.


Good luck with your toy drive Lo Nuestro. lets do this for the kids:h5::yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> $5 toy for cars, trucks, bikes. lets do this for the kids. thanks for all the support from all the clubs and solo riders. ontario firetruck will be there giving out fire badges and channel 7 should be covering it. lets show them how the raza does it



T T T T YOUNG STEVEN A.K.A TRAFFIC 47  KEEP UP THE HARD WORK IT WILL ALL PAY OFF PUSH PUSH :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS MAKE A LOT OF KIDS SMILE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc.
> 
> P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love.
> Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm
Click to expand...


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ACCUSED BAIL BONDS FOR BEING A SPONSOR BE SURE TO STOP BY THEIR BOOTH THEY WILL BE GIVING THESE OUT AND A BIG THANKS TO MIKE TIPPETTS FOR HIS SPONSORSHIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACCUSED WILL BE HANDING OUT SHIRTS AT THE TOY DRIVE AND CALENDARS


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> These girls will be at the show struttin their stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET DOWN LOUIE A:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


THE GIRLS WILL BE THERE TOO HANDING OUT THEIR CALENDARS AT THE TOY DRIVE MAKING US SMILE:yes:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FOR THE DANCE CONTEST CHOLO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S A TOY DRIVE THE CAR SHOW WILL BE HELD AT A LATER DATE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LETS MAKE A LOT OF KIDS SMILE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC C.C. TO THE TOP!!!! I BIT U COULD SEE THAT SIGN FROM THE FREEWAY!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sinisster65

STYLECC61 said:


> I WILL BE THERE AFTER OUR MEETING:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

too bad show wasnt still going weather shows 70 nice crisp degrees tomorrow ..


----------



## David Cervantes

Any body has the address for this show?????


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

sinisster65 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:WE'LL SEE YOU TOMORROW STYLE



bigtroubles1 said:


> too bad show wasnt still going weather shows 70 nice crisp degrees tomorrow ..


ITS ALL GOOD IT WILL HAPPEN LATER NO ONE CAN PREDICT THE WEATHER AFTER ALL LETS JUST BRING SOME HAPPINESS TO KIDS 
:thumbsup:


David Cervantes said:


> Any body has the address for this show?????


4000 E ONTARIO CENTER PKWY ONTARIO CA 91764


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...012l5319l0l7566l5l5l0l0l0l0l219l688l1.3.1l5l0


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Just got back in town from Parker AZ. I did the Desert Dreams cc show at the casino. It was a fiirrrme show. Orlando from Rollerz Only Cochella won $1500 for best interior and Best of Show. There was alot of people, nice weather, and ofcourse, the dance off between the kids rocked it. Now, gotta rest to do it all over again for Traffic CC in the morning.


----------



## johnnyc626

djmikethecholodj said:


> Just got back in town from Parker AZ. I did the Desert Dreams cc show at the casino. It was a fiirrrme show. Orlando from Rollerz Only Cochella won $1500 for best interior and Best of Show. There was alot of people, nice weather, and ofcourse, the dance off between the kids rocked it. Now, gotta rest to do it all over again for Traffic CC in the morning.


SEE U THERE MIKE......:thumbsup::werd:


----------



## Sporty67

Ontario classic will be rolling up to toy drive to the top big traffic


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!:h5:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Might be brisk but clear sky's :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB DATES 2012 T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

Good Toy Drive, Hope this Spark of Love makes alot of kids smile this Christmas!! Thanks Traffic for a good time!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*WE WOULD LIKE TO EXPRESS OUR THANKS TO ALL THESE CLUBS TOGETHER, MEMORIES, GOODTIMES, CLASSIC STYLE, REALITY, DEVOTIONS, PARRANDEROS, DAVID THE ENGRAVER, KNIGHT OWLS, EMPIRE CLASSIC, CONTAGIOUS, VIEJITOS ,ROYAL IMAGE, LATIN LUXURY, RAZA STYLE, GANGS TO GRACE, REDEMPTION, LEGACY, OLD SCHOOL, INLAND EMPIRE SENSATIONS, CALI STYLE, FELLAS 4 LIFE, MANIACOS, BAJITO, XPLIZIT, BRIDGETOWN, TRADITION, DOWN SOUTH, LOS ANGELES, ONTARIO CLASSICS, ARNOLD FROM MOVING VIOLATION, RARE CLASS, LATINO CLASSIC, SHOWTIME, DUKES, FIRME CLASSICS, CALI RIDERS, SUPERIORS, MAJESTICS, RAIDER NATION, STYLE, THE ALCALAS, JAE BUENO, CHOLO DJ, & A LOT OF SOLO RIDERS. WE THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU GUYS MAKE THIS POSSIBLE THERE WILL BE A LOT OF SMILES ON KIDS FACES WE RAISED $1,077 TO BUY MORE TOYS EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED SHOULD BE PROUD OF THEMSELVES. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE ONTARIO FIREMEN FOR THEIR SUPPORT SPARKS OF LOVE A VERY GOOD CAUSE. I'D LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MEMBERS TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


*


----------



## STYLECC61

STYLE AT THE TRAFFIC TOY DRIVE:biggrin:


----------



## RI82REGAL

IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT MARK ROYAL IMAGE HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY IT WAS ALL FOR THE KIDS AND WHEN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY GETS TOGETHER IT SHOWS WE CAN DO ALOT FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## RI82REGAL

.....


----------



## hcat54

Good show of people and support for a good cause... Hats off to you TRAFFIC CC for put'n this together.:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

STYLECC61 said:


> STYLE AT THE TRAFFIC TOY DRIVE:biggrin:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT STYLE 



RI82REGAL said:


> IT WAS A NICE TURN OUT MARK ROYAL IMAGE HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY IT WAS ALL FOR THE KIDS AND WHEN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY GETS TOGETHER IT SHOWS WE CAN DO ALOT FOR A GOOD CAUSE


THANKS FOR THE PICS MIKE AND THE SUPPORT ROYAL IMAGE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

G2G_Al said:


> Good Toy Drive, Hope this Spark of Love makes alot of kids smile this Christmas!! Thanks Traffic for a good time!!


THANKS G2G FOR THE SUPPORT. HOPE WE BROUGHT ALOT OF SMILES TO ALOT OF KIDS THIS CHRISTMAS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

here's some pics


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## supreme82

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *WE WOULD LIKE TO EXPRESS OUR THANKS TO ALL THESE CLUBS TOGETHER, MEMORIES, GOODTIMES, CLASSIC STYLE, REALITY, DEVOTIONS, PARRANDEROS, DAVID THE ENGRAVER, KNIGHT OWLS, EMPIRE CLASSIC, CONTAGIOUS, VIEJITOS ,ROYAL IMAGE, LATIN LUXURY, RAZA STYLE, GANGS TO GRACE, REDEMPTION, LEGACY, OLD SCHOOL, INLAND EMPIRE SENSATIONS, CALI STYLE, FELLAS 4 LIFE, MANIACOS, BAJITO, XPLIZIT, BRIDGETOWN, TRADITION, DOWN SOUTH, LOS ANGELES, ONTARIO CLASSICS, ARNOLD FROM MOVING VIOLATION, RARE CLASS, LATINO CLASSIC, SHOWTIME, DUKES, FIRME CLASSICS, CALI RIDERS, SUPERIORS, MAJESTICS, RAIDER NATION, STYLE, THE ALCALAS, JAE BUENO, CHOLO DJ, & A LOT OF SOLO RIDERS. WE THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU GUYS MAKE THIS POSSIBLE THERE WILL BE A LOT OF SMILES ON KIDS FACES WE RAISED $1,077 TO BUY MORE TOYS EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED SHOULD BE PROUD OF THEMSELVES. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE ONTARIO FIREMEN FOR THEIR SUPPORT SPARKS OF LOVE A VERY GOOD CAUSE. I'D LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MEMBERS TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> *





























































THANKS TRAFFIC CC. WE HAD A GOOD TIME. WERE GLAD TO BE A PART OF THIS EVENT. LOOKS LIKE IT WAS VERY SUCCESFULL!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

supreme82 said:


> THANKS TRAFFIC CC. WE HAD A GOOD TIME. WERE GLAD TO BE A PART OF THIS EVENT. LOOKS LIKE IT WAS VERY SUCCESFULL!


NO THANK YOU CONTAGIOUS CC ALL OF US MADE A DIFFERENCE. THERE WAS ALOT OF ACTION FOR A TOY DRIVE THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## supreme82

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

A BIG THANKS TO SONICS, ACCUSE BAIL BONDS FOR THE T-SHIRTS & COLLISION CENTER FOR CALENDARS AND MODELS AND O.G. RIDER FOR THE TOYS MONSTER DRINKS AND DOING WHAT YOU DO. AND CHOLO DJ MAKING IT HAPPEN MOVIN AND GROOVIN TO YOUR BEAT JAE AND STEPHANIE BUENO FOR CAPTURING ALL THAT WENT ON AND THE TOYS


----------



## cook1970

TO 
THE 
TOP
:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *WE WOULD LIKE TO EXPRESS OUR THANKS TO ALL THESE CLUBS TOGETHER, MEMORIES, GOODTIMES, CLASSIC STYLE, REALITY, DEVOTIONS, PARRANDEROS, DAVID THE ENGRAVER, KNIGHT OWLS, EMPIRE CLASSIC, CONTAGIOUS, VIEJITOS ,ROYAL IMAGE, LATIN LUXURY, RAZA STYLE, GANGS TO GRACE, REDEMPTION, LEGACY, OLD SCHOOL, INLAND EMPIRE SENSATIONS, CALI STYLE, FELLAS 4 LIFE, MANIACOS, BAJITO, XPLIZIT, BRIDGETOWN, TRADITION, DOWN SOUTH, LOS ANGELES, ONTARIO CLASSICS, ARNOLD FROM MOVING VIOLATION, RARE CLASS, LATINO CLASSIC, SHOWTIME, DUKES, FIRME CLASSICS, CALI RIDERS, SUPERIORS, MAJESTICS, RAIDER NATION, STYLE, THE ALCALAS, JAE BUENO, CHOLO DJ, & A LOT OF SOLO RIDERS. WE THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU GUYS MAKE THIS POSSIBLE THERE WILL BE A LOT OF SMILES ON KIDS FACES WE RAISED $1,077 TO BUY MORE TOYS EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED SHOULD BE PROUD OF THEMSELVES. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE ONTARIO FIREMEN FOR THEIR SUPPORT SPARKS OF LOVE A VERY GOOD CAUSE. I'D LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MEMBERS TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:TRAFFIC C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider

GOOD TIMES C.C HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## Bajito OG

GREAT TOY DRIVE.:thumbsup:
FR. BAJITO C.C.:wave:


----------



## johnnyc626




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

65ragrider said:


> GOOD TIMES C.C HAD A GREAT TIME


thanks for the support GOOD TIMES C.C.:thumbsup:



Bajito OG said:


> GREAT TOY DRIVE.:thumbsup:
> FR. BAJITO C.C.:wave:


thanks for the support BAJITO C.C.:thumbsup:



johnnyc626 said:


> View attachment 392546
> View attachment 392547
> View attachment 392548
> View attachment 392549
> View attachment 392550
> View attachment 392551


thanks for the support REDEMPTION C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## 5Six Bel Air

Sorry I couldn’t make it, we had a sudden death in the family.:tears:


----------



## bigtroubles1

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Big thanks to the traffic family from Ontario classics car &bike club. We had a great time.


----------



## Wicked95

Sorry I could not make it. Looks like it was a great turnout.


----------



## Latin Luxury

THANKS TRAFFIC FAM!!! WE HAD A GREAT TIME THANK U FROM LATIN LUXURY FAM!!






SEE U GUYS SOON


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: TOGETHER CAR CLUB HAD A BLAST! THANK U MARK & TRAFFIC! :boink:


----------



## guss68imp

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Big thanks to the traffic family from Ontario classics car &bike club. We had a great time.


Likewise homie.. It's always good cutting it up with u:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

5Six Bel Air said:


> Sorry I couldn’t make it, we had a sudden death in the family.:tears:


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THAT MIKE OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU :angel:



FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!


SEE YOU SOON USO 




ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Big thanks to the traffic family from Ontario classics car &bike club. We had a great time.


THANKS ONTARIO CLASSICS FOR THE SUPPORT WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT WEEK 


Wicked95 said:


> Sorry I could not make it. Looks like it was a great turnout.


WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS AT YOURS 


Latin Luxury said:


> THANKS TRAFFIC FAM!!! WE HAD A GREAT TIME THANK U FROM LATIN LUXURY FAM!!
> View attachment 392735
> SEE U GUYS SOON


THANKS LATIN LUXURY FOR THE SUPPORT 


El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: TOGETHER CAR CLUB HAD A BLAST! THANK U MARK & TRAFFIC! :boink:


THANKS ADAM AND TOGETHER YOU GUYS LOOKING GOOD SEE YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY AT SOME MORE TOY DRIVES


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

http://g1entertainment.smugmug.com/


the password is mark

HERE'S SOME PICS OF THE TOY DRIVE


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:thumbsup:


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> supreme82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TRAFFIC CC. WE HAD A GOOD TIME. WERE GLAD TO BE A PART OF THIS EVENT. LOOKS LIKE IT WAS VERY SUCCESFULL!
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

supreme82 said:


> THANKS TRAFFIC CC. WE HAD A GOOD TIME. WERE GLAD TO BE A PART OF THIS EVENT. LOOKS LIKE IT WAS VERY SUCCESFULL!
> 
> [QUOTE=TRAFFIC 58;


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58;14797032
said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> 
> LOOKING GOOD TRAFFIC MAKEN IT HAPPEN 4 THE KIDS WAY 2 GO LOOKS LIKE A REAL GOOD TURN OUT TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT, GOOD JOB MARK & TRAFFIC C.C.:worship:


----------



## badex63

*TTT for Traffic cc. Classic Style cc had a good time. Nice job on ur 1st annual toy drive... :thumbsup:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:bowrofl:DATS MY BOYS! LUV THESE [email protected]! WITHOUT THEM, WE WOULD B NOWHERE! :boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

El Aztec Pride said:


> :bowrofl:DATS MY BOYS! LUV THESE [email protected]! WITHOUT THEM, WE WOULD B NOWHERE! :boink:



These vatos make some good ass cookies for just $1.


----------



## nobueno

great time at the toy drive!


----------



## Movin' Violation

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *WE WOULD LIKE TO EXPRESS OUR THANKS TO ALL THESE CLUBS TOGETHER, MEMORIES, GOODTIMES, CLASSIC STYLE, REALITY, DEVOTIONS, PARRANDEROS, DAVID THE ENGRAVER, KNIGHT OWLS, EMPIRE CLASSIC, CONTAGIOUS, VIEJITOS ,ROYAL IMAGE, LATIN LUXURY, RAZA STYLE, GANGS TO GRACE, REDEMPTION, LEGACY, OLD SCHOOL, INLAND EMPIRE SENSATIONS, CALI STYLE, FELLAS 4 LIFE, MANIACOS, BAJITO, XPLIZIT, BRIDGETOWN, TRADITION, DOWN SOUTH, LOS ANGELES, ONTARIO CLASSICS, ARNOLD FROM MOVING VIOLATION, RARE CLASS, LATINO CLASSIC, SHOWTIME, DUKES, FIRME CLASSICS, CALI RIDERS, SUPERIORS, MAJESTICS, RAIDER NATION, STYLE, THE ALCALAS, JAE BUENO, CHOLO DJ, & A LOT OF SOLO RIDERS. WE THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU GUYS MAKE THIS POSSIBLE THERE WILL BE A LOT OF SMILES ON KIDS FACES WE RAISED $1,077 TO BUY MORE TOYS EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED SHOULD BE PROUD OF THEMSELVES. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE ONTARIO FIREMEN FOR THEIR SUPPORT SPARKS OF LOVE A VERY GOOD CAUSE. I'D LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MEMBERS TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Mark, we had a great time! Looking forward to your car show next year, we will definitely be there.:thumbsup:

Also, we have photos up on our website in the Gallery section for Traffic Car Club's, Spark of Love, First Annual Toy Drive from this past Sunday so check them out! Thanks again! MovinViolation.com/gallery


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I am thankful to have been part of it.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *WE WOULD LIKE TO EXPRESS OUR THANKS TO ALL THESE CLUBS TOGETHER, MEMORIES, GOODTIMES, CLASSIC STYLE, REALITY, DEVOTIONS, PARRANDEROS, DAVID THE ENGRAVER, KNIGHT OWLS, EMPIRE CLASSIC, CONTAGIOUS, VIEJITOS ,ROYAL IMAGE, LATIN LUXURY, RAZA STYLE, GANGS TO GRACE, REDEMPTION, LEGACY, OLD SCHOOL, INLAND EMPIRE SENSATIONS, CALI STYLE, FELLAS 4 LIFE, MANIACOS, BAJITO, XPLIZIT, BRIDGETOWN, TRADITION, DOWN SOUTH, LOS ANGELES, ONTARIO CLASSICS, ARNOLD FROM MOVING VIOLATION, RARE CLASS, LATINO CLASSIC, SHOWTIME, DUKES, FIRME CLASSICS, CALI RIDERS, SUPERIORS, MAJESTICS, RAIDER NATION, STYLE, THE ALCALAS, JAE BUENO, CHOLO DJ, & A LOT OF SOLO RIDERS. WE THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU GUYS MAKE THIS POSSIBLE THERE WILL BE A LOT OF SMILES ON KIDS FACES WE RAISED $1,077 TO BUY MORE TOYS EVERYONE THAT SUPPORTED SHOULD BE PROUD OF THEMSELVES. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE ONTARIO FIREMEN FOR THEIR SUPPORT SPARKS OF LOVE A VERY GOOD CAUSE. I'D LIKE TO THANK ALL THE MEMBERS TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> *


*VERY SORRY TO LEAVE THIS CLUB OUT GOT MIXED UP ON THE LIST. I'D LIKE TO THROW A BIG SHOUT OUT TO SOLOWS CC THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT*:thumbsup:
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT, GOOD JOB MARK & TRAFFIC C.C.:worship:


THANKS PAULIE 



badex63 said:


> *TTT for Traffic cc. Classic Style cc had a good time. Nice job on ur 1st annual toy drive... :thumbsup:*


THANKS CLASSIC STYLE WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT WEEK. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT



El Aztec Pride said:


> :bowrofl:DATS MY BOYS! LUV THESE [email protected]! WITHOUT THEM, WE WOULD B NOWHERE! :boink:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ADAM AND TOGETHER CC



nobueno said:


> great time at the toy drive!


THANKS JAE AND STEPHANIE FOR THE PICS



Movin' Violation said:


> Thanks Mark, we had a great time! Looking forward to your car show next year, we will definitely be there.:thumbsup:
> 
> Also, we have photos up on our website in the Gallery section for Traffic Car Club's, Spark of Love, First Annual Toy Drive from this past Sunday so check them out! Thanks again! MovinViolation.com/gallery


THANKS ARNOLD FOR THE LINK OF THE PICS. VERY NICE PICTURES



djmikethecholodj said:


> I am thankful to have been part of it.


IT WAS GREAT HAVING YOU MR. DJ


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


HEY MARK CLASSIC STYLE HAD A GOOTIME NICE TURN OUT TRAFFIC


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

El Aztec Pride said:


> :bowrofl:DATS MY BOYS! LUV THESE [email protected]! WITHOUT THEM, WE WOULD B NOWHERE! :boink:


HEY YOUR CLUB LOOKED NICE OUT THERE TOGETHER CC MUCH PROPS FROM CLASSIC STYLE CC


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTTT
Click to expand...


----------



## COPPERTONECADI

u know how 2 have a show where def in da house,,,<<:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *VERY SORRY TO LEAVE THIS CLUB OUT GOT MIXED UP ON THE LIST. I'D LIKE TO THROW A BIG SHOUT OUT TO SOLOWS CC THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT*:thumbsup:
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


But we don't do shout outs. We do orales and q-vos. QVO SOLOWS CC!!!


----------



## cherry 64

CONGRATZ ON A GREAT EVENT LIL BROTHER,WAY TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN THE COMMUNITY,MAKING PEOPLE SMILE ALSO THANKS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS THE PARTICIPATED CAUSE OF YOU LESS FORTUNATE KIDS WILL HAVE A BRIGHTER XMAS ,GOD BLESS ALL OF US,ARRIVA FOR LOWRIDERS.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HOPE THIS BRINGS A LOT OF SMILES THIS IS WHAT WE BOUGHT WITH THE $1,077. TOMORROW WE WILL BE DELIVERING IT TO SPARKS OF LOVE. ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND YOUR DONATIONS.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

damn thats alot of toys. u guys r gonna make alottttttt of kids happy this year. its a good thing u guys r doing...:thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

oh n where u get that hello kitty at? my daughter seen it and said she wants one


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HOPE THIS BRINGS A LOT OF SMILES THIS IS WHAT WE BOUGHT WITH THE $1,077. TOMORROW WE WILL BE DELIVERING IT TO SPARKS OF LOVE. ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND YOUR DONATIONS.


T T T :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HOPE THIS BRINGS A LOT OF SMILES THIS IS WHAT WE BOUGHT WITH THE $1,077. TOMORROW WE WILL BE DELIVERING IT TO SPARKS OF LOVE. ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND YOUR DONATIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:ITS REAL POSITIVE WHEN PEOPLE COME TOGETHER AS 1 AND HELP MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN A CHILDS LIFE WE ALL MUST REMEMBER 2 SHOW AND GIVE THE LOVE 2 OUR YOUNGER GENERATION THERE OUR FUTURE:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

dam ttt. thats a good turn out


6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE THIS BRINGS A LOT OF SMILES THIS IS WHAT WE BOUGHT WITH THE $1,077. TOMORROW WE WILL BE DELIVERING IT TO SPARKS OF LOVE. ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND YOUR DONATIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:ITS REAL POSITIVE WHEN PEOPLE COME TOGETHER AS 1 AND HELP MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN A CHILDS LIFE WE ALL MUST REMEMBER 2 SHOW AND GIVE THE LOVE 2 OUR YOUNGER GENERATION THERE OUR FUTURE:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Great Job TRAFFIC...:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. THANKS CITIZEN BUSINESS BANK ARENA, SONICS, PLANET STORAGE, AND ROYAL IMAGE FOR RIDING OUT WITH US. LOOKING FORWARD TO DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR IT'S GOING TO A GOOD CAUSE. AND THE CITY OF ONTARIO FIRE DEPARTMENT GREAT JOB. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM TRAFFIC CC AND THANKS CHINGON MAGAZINE FOR TAKING THE TIME.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## BIG LOUU

GREAT JOB TRAFFIC KIDS WILL BE VERY HAPPY:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58;14870314
said:


> :thumbsup:WAY 2 GO TRAFFIC AND EVERYBODY THAT HELPED OUT :worship:2 THE TOP 4 THE KIDS:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58;14870324
said:


> :thumbsup:EVERYBODY 2 GETHER AS 1 :worship: GREAT JOB VERY POSITIVE :thumbsup:NOTHING BUT SMILES AND BIG HEARTS:worship:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

GARTH KEMP
http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/video?id=8453430
http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/video?id=8453428


----------



## d1ulove2h8

thats a good thing u guys did there. alot of kids are gonna have a nice christmas thanks to u guys. :thumbsup:


----------

